# London Meet - Saturday 27th April



## GSARider

Hi to all UK Head-Fier's, we'll be holding a get together on Saturday 27th April, 2013 in Central London, kindly sponsored by Sennheiser UK.
   
  Timings will be from 10am to 4pm and the event will be held in the *Hotel Russell in the Woburn Suite *next to Russell Square Tube Station -
   
  http://www.londonrussellhotel.co.uk/
   
*Parking*
   
  There is an NCP just around the corner and details of this and other parking can be found here:
   
  http://en.parkopedia.co.uk/parking/hotel/the-hotel-russell-london/
   
  Sennheiser will be bringing along a selection of their goodies, including their new Amps as well as headphones / IEM's. So we should have plenty of stuff to drool over...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We also hope to have some Sennheiser staff on site to discuss / share info with.
   
  And of course, all Head-fier's are welcome to bring their own gear along to share and let us all see your set ups.
   
  Sennheiser will be kindly paying for the Hotel and providing soft drinks / sandwiches, etc and as such will be the only headphone manufacturer in attendance. However other companies that make / sell peripherals are welcome to get in touch with a view to coming along. All I'd ask is that you donate something for the charity raffle that we plan to hold, we don't intend to charge for 'trade' tables as such.
   
   
  Raffle will benefit the Make a wish foundation and tickets will be £10 each.
   
   
  Prizes so far:
   
  Sennheiser HD800's with the serial no 20,000
   
  Graham Slee Bitzie DAC
   
  Toxic Cables £150 voucher towards any cable
   
   
   
_*Custom Cable ( http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/ ) will be attending as a Sennheiser dealer and will also be offering a minimum of a 10% discount, so if you have any special orders beforehand - please let me know, otherwise they will have a selection of products available to buy and I'm sure can post any others on after the meet. If anyone would like to pre-order a pair of Sennheiser headphones from Custom Cable to collect on the day, I have a discount code that I can pm - just let me know. This way you can get the 10% off and be sure of getting what you want.*_
   
  Looking forward to a great day and hope to meet you all there!
   
  Please add to your signature for the meet...!


----------



## EddieE

Good work, count me in.
   
  I just recently sold my Stax rig, so won't be bringing too much unless I've got something new by then.
   
  Will have the DT1350, Nickchen's "Yamlux" mod of the Yamaha HP-1 and maybe I'll dig out the Jecklin Float Model 2 for comedy value.


----------



## GSARider

Sounds good Eddie..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm planning on bringing my HD800's along, hopefully with a second cable from Toxic, plus my Amperiors with my new custom cans cable/ Momentums / IE80's.


----------



## naimless

Hi,
You can count me in to, I could bring along a pair of HE400s and Shure 1840s and maybe an amp like the Aune S2 or Yulong A18/D18 if I can manage that lot on the train,look out for the guy struggling with a large suite case !


----------



## GSARider

Excellent, been looking to audition the Yulong gear!


----------



## oscarsaudio

count me in , will do some special show prices for the day.


----------



## zenpunk

Also coming but slightly embarrassed to bring the same equipment as last year.what's happening to me!
Well, I have few new iems...


----------



## GSARider

That's great chaps, off to a great start!


----------



## Julian H

Hi
   
  I am definitely coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  I can bring my MacBook Pro, async USB Nuforce DAC with Beyer DT1350s and Grado 325is if any interest?
   
  Be great if Frank from Toxic is there with some of his all copper cables for my HD800s. I would love to try them before buying.
   
  Cheers, Julian


----------



## GSARider

Great Julian, see you there. Frank hasn't asked yet, but he can certainly do so. For smaller traders, we are asking for a donation of their wares to go to our charity raffle.


----------



## jr41

Please count me in.


----------



## GSARider

Great!
   
  Can those coming please add the thread here to their signature to let other UK Head-Fiers see it.


----------



## suicidal_orange

I'll be bringing as much as can fit in my suitcase - that should be pretty much everything.  The only exotic things would be the Sony PFR-V1 and Compact Tube Hybrid DIY amp.  Oh and I guess the Tera Player isn't very common...
   
  I take it everyone needs to bring a socket strip too?


----------



## GSARider

I'll be arranging as many socket strips as possible, however if anyone can bring one along, it would be good.


----------



## proedros

definitely coming , count me in
   
  it iwill be my first such event , can not wait (my wallet cries already)


----------



## suicidal_orange

Before I book trains does anyone have any preference about a before or after party?  Last time we finished later and went out for dinner soon after but 4pm is a bit early for that, so perhaps the night before would be preferable.  Or not if people are working...


----------



## zenpunk

Maybe we should organise a silent disco party....


----------



## GSARider

4pm sounds like an opportunity to go to the pub...


----------



## jr41

gsarider said:


> 4pm sounds like an opportunity to go to the pub...




Amen to that!


----------



## GSARider

If anyone has a special request in terms of equipment from Sennheiser, please let me know.

I've asked for the following already to be available for testing 

HD800

HD650

HDVD800

IE800

IE80

Momentum

MM550


----------



## Somnambulist

Ah cool, should be able to do this as I'm free that weekend and my trains go into Charing Cross so it's a very easy journey for me.
   
  Can bring:
  iBasso DX100
  NAD M51 DAC (part of my speaker rig) - if someone has a laptop spare feel free to say so we can put a set-up together, takes the usual inputs plus HDMI if anyone's laptop (e.g. newer Macbooks) has one. I MIGHT have a decent USB to S/PDIF interface for it too by then (as I'm using the NAD with an SBT w/EDO), but not sure. 
   
  I've asked Frank from Toxic Cables to come along (this has nothing to do with me wanting to try a Silver Poison CIEM cable), hopefully he'll be available.


----------



## GSARider

I'll be bringing my MacBook Pro Retina and possibly my MacBook Air along.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Great to see all the interest in my cables, thanks lads.
   
  I am currently flooded with orders, so not too sure if i can attend yet, but either way, i will make sure to have some, if not all of the cables you would all like to try, available for demo.
   
  I will also throw in a £150 cable voucher, for the raffle.
   
  Big thank you to Sennheiser, for providing the venue.


----------



## GSARider

Cheers Frank. I'll have my silver poison for my IE80's with me and my forthcoming cable for the HD800's that I've ordered from you too.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Is it only for uk based headfi'ers? as i Am from the netherlands..am interested..dont know yet if i go or not..but london is just a short flight away..and i wanted to visit london soon anyway..so win win situation...i will take my headphone with me..the amp is a bit heavy to take with me on plane..


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> If anyone has a special request in terms of equipment from Sennheiser, please let me know.


 
  A pair of Amperiors would be good please


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Is it only for uk based headfi'ers? as i Am from the netherlands..am interested..dont know yet if i go or not..but london is just a short flight away..and i wanted to visit london soon anyway..so win win situation...i will take my headphone with me..the amp is a bit heavy to take with me on plane..


 
  If they find out where you are from they will make you bring beer!


----------



## GSARider

If you can make it across, you're welcome to do so.


----------



## EddieE

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> If anyone has a special request in terms of equipment from Sennheiser, please let me know.
> 
> I've asked for the following already to be available for testing
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sure, tell them to dig an Orpheus system out of their archives if its not too much trouble!


----------



## GSARider

Funnily enough they mentioned it and will be trying to bring it along.


----------



## EddieE

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Funnily enough they mentioned it and will be trying to bring it along.


 
   
  I was (half) joking, but that's amazing news. Fingers crossed...


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> If anyone has a special request in terms of equipment from Sennheiser, please let me know.
> 
> I've asked for the following already to be available for testing
> 
> ...


 
   
  HD 700 if possible please


----------



## Somnambulist

Getting better and better already!


----------



## zenpunk

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> HD 700 if possible please


 
  Bringing mine anyway...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  On a different note, the central location is great but slightly concerned about parking nearby for people with a lot of equipment.
  Although, will it be possible to purchase gear from Sennheiser on the day...at a huge discount of course


----------



## GSARider

The Hotel we're looking at does have a car park nearby, so hopefully won't be an issue. Hoping to get it all confirmed within the next 48 hours. There's also a Tube station very close.
   
  And yes, Sennheiser are also trying to involve a dealer to give discounted prices on the day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll ask for a pair of HD700's also.


----------



## oscarsaudio

Parking will have to be very close for me as all my items weigh a lot when all together


----------



## GSARider

Should be close enough hopefully, have just checked and the car park is around 200 yards from the proposed hotel.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Bringing mine anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cool, thanks. Actually I think it was your pair I listened to at last year's meet


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

how do meets work? Do we just turn up on the day or register somehow? thanks


----------



## GSARider

Just put your name down here, but please let me know if you're not coming at least 14 days prior to the event, as I'm also organising sandwiches, etc and need to let the hotel know how many they are catering for.


----------



## Tangster

Signed up. Not sure what stuff I can realistically bring on the train, but I'll try and have something nice.


----------



## KElyas

Hi,
  Could you please tell me when is the deadline for signing up? I'm looking for some new portable headphones and this could be a great opportunity to help me decide. All I have to bring is the XB500s though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been to a head-fi meet and greet so will I be able to try amp and headphone combinations on my DAC or would I need to buy and bring one myself? I'm not very knowledgable on headphones (at least compared to you lot!) but just want to enhance my listening experience with music becoming pretty important to me and my budget is mid £200s. So will this event suit me? thanks


----------



## Cakensaur

Sure, ill come
  (first head-fi meet woo etc etc)
  Only thing i can think of that has not been mentioned already are my AKG Q701's


----------



## Louis940

Count me in too


----------



## GSARider

kelyas said:


> Hi,
> Could you please tell me when is the deadline for signing up? I'm looking for some new portable headphones and this could be a great opportunity to help me decide. All I have to bring is the XB500s though   I've never been to a head-fi meet and greet so will I be able to try amp and headphone combinations on my DAC or would I need to buy and bring one myself? I'm not very knowledgable on headphones (at least compared to you lot!) but just want to enhance my listening experience with music becoming pretty important to me and my budget is mid £200s. So will this event suit me? thanks




About a week before the event and yes you can try out various headphones on the day, not only the Sennheiser stuff, but also what other folk bring along.

Great to see the interest in this event.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

ok sign me up


----------



## GSARider

Great, see you there!


----------



## Cakes

Very much looking forward to meeting you folks and have a nice DAC and recabled K1000's and HD800s to add to the mix....alas moving the Woo WA5LE may be a stretch too far given its crazy weight. Should be great fun!


----------



## GSARider

Sounds good Cakes. 

Hoping to get around a 100 or so folk along and have a decent chin wag / play with kit.

I should have confirmation of hotel shortly and also a good discount on the day on Sennheiser stuff as well as some offers from other peripheral suppliers. Once I have. The details, I will post up for anyone wishing to pre- order and ensure the kit is there for them. Other than that, we should have some stuff available to buy on the day.


----------



## GSARider

Just had confirmation that Axell Grell from Sennheiser should be there. As the main man driving the sound & design for their top end products, it will be great to be able to ask him questions 

I met him at CES this year and he's also a very approachable and friendly chap.


----------



## negura

Please count me in as well. Big mark going in my calendar for this date.
   
  I am considering bringing in my Vioelectric V200. Some say it has good synergy with the HD800.


----------



## Cakensaur

do you reckon they will be able to secure one of their old surrounders?  always wanted to hear one.


----------



## Sennheiser

Nice work, GSARider! This thread is now listed on *Sennheiser Showcase* page


----------



## GSARider

cakensaur said:


> do you reckon they will be able to secure one of their old surrounders?  always wanted to hear one.




I can certainly ask...


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

hey , can I bring a friend if he isnt on headfi?


----------



## Cakensaur

i don't know, but making an account and making a tiny post here isn't hard


----------



## GSARider

Yes won't be a problem as long as you confirm before hand.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> i don't know, but making an account and making a tiny post here isn't hard


 
  id be dragging him along for starters. He is afraid to try good gear  
   
  BTW is anyone has any used mid-fi xlr cables they want to sell bring em along. I want to look to upgrade from my 40 quid ones :O
  I tried 300 quid neutric ones in audio-t here in bristol and they reduced noise alot. 
   
  Any higher end usb cables also Id love to do a cable shoot-out. Any audioquest diamond owners going? ahem


----------



## KElyas

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> About a week before the event and yes you can try out various headphones on the day, not only the Sennheiser stuff, but also what other folk bring along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Okay, sign me up! sounds like a great opportunity to discover more about the world of headphones, amps and all that good stuff. Thanks Tangster for the heads up


----------



## ejong7

As long there's nothing important coming up, you can count me in! Hopefully somebody is bringing their Audioquest Dragonfly and Fostex HP-A3 (Or that new Meridian Explorer) to let us all have a listen to cause my hands are really itching to pull the trigger on a new DAC/AMP combo for me laptop rig.


----------



## MarkyB16

Sign me up!


----------



## GSARider

Great, getting quite a few now...!
   
  All I'd ask is to let me know if you're not going to come along nearer the time as the hotel is charging for sandwiches, etc on a per head basis - whilst we head-fiers won't be paying - Sennheiser kindly will and it's at £12 a head...so I don't really want them paying for folk that don't turn up.


----------



## suicidal_orange

£12 per head is very accurate, does that mean the venue is decided?  I only ask because assuming the trip to the pub will be at least a couple of hours I'll be needing to book a hotel and the one the meet is in would be easiest.  Though if it charges £12 for sandwhiches perhaps I'll be looking for another nearby...


----------



## GSARider

Nearly there on the booking, just trying to decide if the room will be big enough, it is rated for 50 people and as we have 24 already, we need to be sure we get somewhere with enough capacity. So it would be good to get as many commitments as early as possible.


----------



## MaxD

Im in.  I dont have much to show off though .


----------



## musicday

So it is free to come and have an audittion right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Can't wait and try the HD700 and IE800.
  Levi


----------



## GSARider

First & foremost, the meet is about a group of enthusiasts getting together and comparing and auditioning kit, whether you have a suitcase full to bring or none at all. There's no charge, just a lot of goodwill. oh and of course our charity raffle...


----------



## musicday

Thank you i wil be there, don't live that far from London anyway.And i have never went to a Headifi meet so i am very excited.


----------



## GSARider

Please add the thread to your signature chaps and help spread the word...


----------



## atticus92

Anyone know of any shops in London I can bring my pair of ATH-M50 to get modded with a removable cable? Or any shops that repairs headphones in general (one of my old headphones require re-wiring).


----------



## GSARider

You can pm Frank at Toxic Cables here on head fi and ask him?


----------



## GSARider

Someone mentioned the Sennheiser Surrounder on the thread, Sennheiser UK think they may have one kicking around to bring along... have to admit I'd never even heard of this before and looked up on Google, very whacky looking setup and I'm intrigued...


----------



## Nulliverse

Count me in. I don't have much to show, but see it as a perfect opportunity to try phones I've been considering for years...


----------



## Cakensaur

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Someone mentioned the Sennheiser Surrounder on the thread, Sennheiser UK think they may have one kicking around to bring along...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  NO WAY 
   
  This means i will be coming even should i break every bone in my body the night before


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Not sure I can make it depending on how busy I am, but if there were to be an Orpheus confirmed to be in attendance... that might swing things.


----------



## jimbob747

I will try my very best, I have work commitments on a Saturday (thankfully in London) although that may hinder my chance to bring much to the table.
 I'll see if I can get someone to transport SR-507/007 MKII or some maybe mix it up with some 'high end' Grados which have sadly seen little action on here of late.

 Will almost certainly be able to confirm within the month, if not definitely before the 2 week period.


----------



## jay567

Gosh just saw this thread and am drooling already 
   
  Such a shame that I live in Manchester atm... However, I feel I will get my ass in London just for this!


----------



## shipsupt

Count me in.  I was lucky enough to be in the US for the recent San Francisco Bay Area meet.  Catching two in one year will be pretty awesome.
   
  At this time I won't commit to bringing gear, but if someone see's something in my signature that they'd really like to hear I could probably be convinced to carry it along... After the gear list gets a little longer I might decide on a rig and some headphones to bring along.

 Thanks for putting it together.  I'm looking forward to a great day.


----------



## jackskelly

God damn, I miss London, I wish I could be there.


----------



## jay567

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Count me in.  I was lucky enough to be in the US for the recent San Francisco Bay Area meet.  Catching two in one year will be pretty awesome.
> 
> At this time I won't commit to bringing gear, but if someone see's something in my signature that they'd really like to hear I could probably be convinced to carry it along... After the gear list gets a little longer I might decide on a rig and some headphones to bring along.
> 
> Thanks for putting it together.  I'm looking forward to a great day.


 

 Had a look at your "armory". Jesus christ, do you have a separate house to keep all that in one place?! Impressive list of gear you've got there honestly...
   
  I do wonder how those STAXes sound like... hint, hint haha


----------



## shipsupt

I'm considering bring the stats... I won't have the BHSE in time unless Justin goes crazy, and I not likely I'll have the KGSSHV done so maybe the SRM 717 and Woo with all the stats available to compare.  I know what it takes to drag everything in and set it up, so I just need to get motivated!
   
  Just a seperate room... the wife likes it that way, ha.
  Quote: 





jay567 said:


> Had a look at your "armory". Jesus christ, do you have a separate house to keep all that in one place?! Impressive list of gear you've got there honestly...
> 
> I do wonder how those STAXes sound like... hint, hint haha


----------



## zenpunk

Just bring those Koss 950, would you?


----------



## shipsupt

Consider it done... with the nifty carrying case they are essentially portable!
   
  Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Just bring those Koss 950, would you?


----------



## jay567

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I'm considering bring the stats... I won't have the BHSE in time unless Justin goes crazy, and I not likely I'll have the KGSSHV done so maybe the SRM 717 and Woo with all the stats available to compare.  I know what it takes to drag everything in and set it up, so I just need to get motivated!
> 
> Just a seperate room... the wife likes it that way, ha.


 
  A truck is what you would need to drag everything in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyways, looking forward to the event even more now!


----------



## Spakka

Sign me up!


----------



## Takeanidea

Hi I'm in. Am off on 27th April. I am interested in iems and have lots. These are sooo easy for anyone to listen to really quickly through my current rig of choice...my galaxy note 2 phone.
Looking forward to some blind testing if we can jack something up with other folks daps
See you all there and thanks so much for setting this up gsarider.
We are all extremely grateful and you're likely to be very drunk when you're bought 400 pints at the pub


----------



## GSARider

Cheers looking forward to it...


----------



## Voodoo Chile

Hi, I'm a new member, please sign me up for the meet. I'm new to the world of serious headphone listening so don't have much in the way of equipment but could bring my amp (Fidelity Audio HPA-100) for anyone that's interested. Thanks.


----------



## kryten123

@GSARider - do you know if the hotel have secure bike parking - I was thinking I might ride up into London.
   
  I have an Audioquest Dragonfly I can bring with me....if someone has a laptop. I can also bring a my Ultrasone Pro900 if interested....oh and an iBasso DX100


----------



## Musicdiddy

Count me in, looking forward to it.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

I have new pete millet apex glacier portable dac/amp .. anyone else bringing SPL amps or an Mdac? Id be coming from bristol...but want to bring all my gear if needs be to get the most out of the event.


----------



## jay567

Quote: 





takeanidea said:


> Hi I'm in. Am off on 27th April. I am interested in iems and have lots. These are sooo easy for anyone to listen to really quickly through my current rig of choice...my galaxy note 2 phone.
> Looking forward to some blind testing if we can jack something up with other folks daps
> See you all there and thanks so much for setting this up gsarider.
> We are all extremely grateful and you're likely to be very drunk when you're bought 400 pints at the pub


 

 Go for Voodoo Sound phone for SQ man like the nexus S!


----------



## headphone man07

do you have to bring headphones because I don't have any high end ones just cheap in ears and hopefully fischer audio-003+fiio e11+yarvik ion (android tablet, plays flac) in April 7th but I've never been to any of these things before, can you just turn up with source and try stuff out? thanks


----------



## joeyjojo

Cool. I missed the last one so will try and make this work.
   
  I doubt my B22 will be ready by then though!


----------



## kryten123

Quote: 





headphone man07 said:


> do you have to bring headphones because I don't have any high end ones just cheap in ears and hopefully fischer audio-003+fiio e11+yarvik ion (android tablet, plays flac) in April 7th but I've never been to any of these things before, can you just turn up with source and try stuff out? thanks


 

 I think its all quite informal....bring something if you want to or someone specifically wants to try something you have.
  All my stuff is portable gear but I think someone mentioned wanting to try out the Dragonfly. Personally, I'm looking forward to trying some desktop equipment


----------



## Swimsonny

i will make an appearance, i have a fair bit of gear as well!


----------



## big-man

Quote: 





atticus92 said:


> Anyone know of any shops in London I can bring my pair of ATH-M50 to get modded with a removable cable? Or any shops that repairs headphones in general (one of my old headphones require re-wiring).


 
  http://www.headphonehospital.co.uk/ i had some rewired a while ago here. you have to post them, its not expensive though. Also count me in =) ill ask around for stuf for the raffle also.


----------



## GSARider

Chaps, you can bring as much gear or nothing at all as the case maybe. There are no requirements to bring equipment, in fact I'd say it's a fantastic opportunity for folk to try / seek advice from not only experts from Sennheiser on the day, but also fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## UprightMan

Count me in and will ask a friend (who's been working on a super secret hush hush project which maybe he can share info on then)
   
  As for what I have to bring, nothing of much interest except maybe some Sony-Eggo D-66's?  if anyone is interested I'll bring else I will leave at home...
   
  Everything else I have is pedestrian (HD-25 etc)


----------



## damianryan

Good luck with organising the meet,   Looking forward to it lots..........Glad to see  somebody has taken up the mantle from Andy.......Please put me on the list.


----------



## GSARider

Great...


----------



## damianryan

Shipsupt........Where to start with asking you to bring stuff?????       If you have any room in your bag I'd love to hear your GradoHF-2.....   Cheers


----------



## granty1988

Sorry for if im being ignorant, but is there an official sign up page, or are just turning up?
   
  Sorry not been to a meet before and not sure on the etiquette.
   
  Thanks for any help


----------



## DrHouse

Quote: 





granty1988 said:


> Sorry for if im being ignorant, but is there an official sign up page, or are just turning up?
> 
> Sorry not been to a meet before and not sure on the etiquette.
> 
> Thanks for any help


 
  +1, anything in particular that must be done? sounds like its gonna be great
   
  Also is it necessary to bring equipment to the meet? I may have to get there by public transport


----------



## fihidelity

I'm only sixteen and I've never been to a meet before so I'd love to come although I'm in the Cardiff area so getting there could cause problems. I'm afraid I don't really have anything interesting to bring but if there is something you'd like to hear in my sig then by all means I can bring it along.


----------



## Kabeer

Sounds interesting. Is there a sign up list?


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





granty1988 said:


> Sorry for if im being ignorant, but is there an official sign up page, or are just turning up?
> 
> Sorry not been to a meet before and not sure on the etiquette.
> 
> Thanks for any help


 
   
  Quote: 





drhouse said:


> +1, anything in particular that must be done? sounds like its gonna be great
> 
> Also is it necessary to bring equipment to the meet? I may have to get there by public transport


 
   
  You don't need to bring anything but yourself. I would bring your favorite pair of headphones/IEM for comparison purposes though and maybe a DAP so you can audition things with familiar music.
   
*This thread is the sign up thread.*


----------



## GSARider

All that's needed is for you to put your name down here chaps. If you later decide not to come, please ensure you post up too as we're organising sandwiches, etc and it's charged per head to our sponsor.


----------



## TheJesusGuy

How would people feel about a 16 year old coming along?


----------



## Cakensaur

pretty excited even though its months away.. just praying someone brings some planars 
   
  (and of course those surrounders...)


----------



## GSARider

thejesusguy said:


> How would people feel about a 16 year old coming along?




I don't see any issues, just be aware that you can't accompany into the pub afterwards.


----------



## Cakensaur

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> I don't see any issues, just be aware that you can't accompany into the pub afterwards.


 
   
   
  Never been more pleased i recently turned 18.


----------



## TheJesusGuy

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> Never been more pleased i recently turned 18.


----------



## SavageRehab

This has been the first time I have resented my sisters wedding. Why? WHY?


----------



## Cakensaur

Quote: 





thejesusguy said:


>


 
   
  Despite no pub, dont worry, there will be people around your age if you feel nervous talking to others (no offence to anyone else here of course, I'm a pretty shy guy myself.)
  i know of 4 18 or under so far, me, a friend, swimsonny and you.
   
  Also name tags would be a good idea. usernames + IRL names - Though immediately after posting i realised someone would have thought of that anyway.
   
  Hey GSARider! or Sup Cakensaur! *cringes here* and so on and so forth.


----------



## TheJesusGuy

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> Despite no pub, dont worry, there will be people around your age if you feel nervous talking to others (no offence to anyone else here of course, I'm a pretty shy guy myself.)
> i know of 4 18 or under so far, me, a friend, swimsonny and you.
> 
> Also name tags would be a good idea. usernames + IRL names - Though immediately after posting i realised someone would have thought of that anyway.
> ...


 
  The possibility of me coming isn't huge but I will definitely try. I actually live down in East Sussex.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Interesting....sadly i wont be traveling to london any time soon...

May i ask what about mainand europe and south east asia? (i don't yet know where i will be going this year..)


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> I don't see any issues, just be aware that you can't accompany into the pub afterwards.


 
  He can have a pint of unfermented cider.


----------



## bolampau

Please count me in. I'll be traveling down from Lincolnshire, so if you're gonna hit the pub afterwards I'd better catch the train!
   
  Cheers,
  Paul


----------



## Cakensaur

Quote: 





tangster said:


> He can have a pint of unfermented cider.


 
   
  Or a virgin Cuba Libre. : >


----------



## Gofre

I'll be along, I'm moving to Brighton next week so any excuse to visit Tottenham Court Road! I may be joined with a workmate but I'll confirm that when I speak to him.


----------



## GSARider

Sounds good, looks like we're over 50 people so far.


----------



## Biesas

Count me in this time for sure! I'll bring my PRO900's, Q40's, ODAC, LD I+, ZO2.3 and my Atrio (have load of spare tips)


----------



## GSARider

Okay chaps, great to see so much interest and should make for a great day!
   
  I wasn't sure of numbers when I first posted up and had planned for 50 or so, however we have that many right now and I expect more will sign up. The room we were looking at in the Hotel can take 50 people, so we need to go back and see if we can get a bigger room now.
   
  It won't be a major issue as they various function rooms - just need to check availability, etc. Once this is done, I'll be able to post up venue details. My contact at Sennheiser is on leave until Monday, so it will be after this most likely.


----------



## jr41

Awesome - this meet is now front page news!
   
  Quote:


gsarider said:


> Okay chaps, great to see so much interest and should make for a great day!
> 
> I wasn't sure of numbers when I first posted up and had planned for 50 or so, however we have that many right now and I expect more will sign up. The room we were looking at in the Hotel can take 50 people, so we need to go back and see if we can get a bigger room now.
> 
> It won't be a major issue as they various function rooms - just need to check availability, etc. Once this is done, I'll be able to post up venue details. My contact at Sennheiser is on leave until Monday, so it will be after this most likely.


 
   
   I think we had around 50 at the 2011 meet I organised. I reckon the 2012 meet organised by Andy had around 80. Given this meet has hit the front page, and it's being hosted in London with sponsorship by Sennheiser, I would plan for around 150.


----------



## smial1966

*jr41,*
*I reckon that it was more like 100 attendees last September! * 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*Regrettably I won't be able to attend this time, as it's my mums birthday weekend and she's 80, so there'll be lots of celebrating to do.*
   
*Good luck to GSARider and all those attending this meet. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> I think we had around 50 at the 2011 meet I organised. I reckon the 2012 meet organised by Andy had around 80. Given this meet has hit the front page, and it's being hosted in London with sponsorship by Sennheiser, I would plan for around 150.


----------



## kryten123

Quote: 





savagerehab said:


> This has been the first time I have resented my sisters wedding. Why? WHY?


 

 I guess you have to weigh up your priorities....I'm sure your sister's wedding will be on video.


----------



## GSARider

Okay chaps, just so you are aware, Custom Cables will be attending the meet courtesy of Sennheiser and will also be offering a discount on any kit bought on the day. Discount will be at least 10%, so if you have any special orders - let me know. Get yourself nearly a £100 off a pair of HD800's...!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/


----------



## apmusson

Quote: 





suicidal_orange said:


> I'll be bringing as much as can fit in my suitcase - that should be pretty much everything.  The only exotic things would be the Sony PFR-V1 and Compact Tube Hybrid DIY amp.  Oh and I guess the Tera Player isn't very common...
> 
> I take it everyone needs to bring a socket strip too?


 
   
  I'm in.  I will probably be bringing my Tera Player too as it one of my favourite pieces of kit.  I will confirm other kit later.
   
  Ade


----------



## CantScareMe

I have no excuse to not turn up - Live & Work in central london!
   
  I'll bring a decent share of gear too. Actually going to the sound and vision bristol roadshow this weekend...very convenient that a headfi meet is coming up soon after!
   
  Awesome stuff


----------



## smial1966

*GSARider,*
   
*Might I make a hopefully helpful suggestion? *
   
*It would be very useful for attendees if you amended thread post 1 to include what equipment folks are intending to bring along. As this avoids too much duplication and entices the perennially indecisive to attend, as they'll be tempted by all the juicy gear to audition. A simple category system of headphones, amplification and sources would suffice. This'll also enable you to determine whether you need to ask attendees to bring more of one category along. As last year it was evident that there'd be a shortage of CD players, so we needed to borrow a couple in advance of the event.  *
   
*Oh and meet attendees, don't forget to bring some music that you enjoy listening to, be it on CD, SD card, USB stick etc.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## UprightMan

Custom Cables have a page up now for the meet too FYI - http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/head-fi-london-meet-27th-april-london.html


----------



## TheJesusGuy

What sorts of DACs and amps are going to be there?


----------



## GSARider

There should be a couple of the new Sennheiser Amps and folk are bringing a selection along.


----------



## CantScareMe

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *GSARider,*
> 
> *Might I make a hopefully helpful suggestion? *
> 
> ...


 
   
  Good idea to make a list on page one. I reckon it's obviously early for this list to be taken as 'binding' or definite. I cycle through gear/headphones quite a lot, so what I have now I may not have in two months time. 
   
  I think it'll be good for everyone to confirm which gear they bring along say two weeks before the event.
  I most probably will bring:
  - mad dogs (leather comfort strap + alpha pads)  
  - graham slee solo ultra linear diamond edition (funnily enough i've been so busy at work and other things that I haven't even been able to give this pairing a proper listen)
  - musical fidelity vdac II
  - d7k with lawton angle pads 
  - A few others too
   
  One question though: How is IEM testing and demoing carried out - how is hygiene maintained? I could bring a few iem's along, like the phonak 232, though i'm not sure how demoing would work.


----------



## MrQ

Put me down please. Not sure what I'm bringing yet.


----------



## Davedog

Almost definitely coming, i'll bring my rig but it's nothing special


----------



## TheJesusGuy

If I come I'll be bringing EVERYTHING I OWN (not alot). This being my M50 and Sansa clip+


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





cantscareme said:


>





> One question though: How is IEM testing and demoing carried out - how is hygiene maintained? I could bring a few iem's along, like the phonak 232, though i'm not sure how demoing would work.


 
   
  Hand out Q-tips on the door


----------



## zenpunk

I guess people who wants to try iems will just have to bring along a selection of tips..I can bring Sony XBA-40, JVC FXZ-200 and PFE232.
  I am also unlikely to bring a laptop and will just use a cheap CD player as a source so bring your favourite CDs.


----------



## TheJesusGuy

Meridian Explorer? DD


----------



## granty1988

Cool well put me down, not sure what to bring but certainly looking forward to hearing others and getting some ideas, i could see that weekend being expensive.


----------



## Somnambulist

Yeah as others have said, I'd look at the 2012 and 2011 meet threads for how to set the first post up with gear / rules etc. Looks like this is going to be a great afternoon!


----------



## suicidal_orange

Am I the only one getting slightly worried about the number of randomers who could be in attendance? Will there a "no name badge no entry" policy now it's been advertised elsewhere? I can't blame Sennheiser/custom-cable for wanting as many potential customers to come as possible, but at the same time my gear will be sitting on a table while I'm elsewhere concentrating on listening...


----------



## GSARider

I think we should have enough 'trusted' folk to keep an eye on gear. We can all ensure that each other's kit is looked after. I will be bringing my HD800's along too. So if someone wants to go for a wonder, just let me or someone else know and we'll sit by the kit.
   
  I'll collate a list of kit, etc when things settle down in terms of people that are coming.


----------



## Super Snorlax

Please can you count me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Just recently bought a new pair of sennheiser hd 650's after stalking these threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'm living in London so this meeting is of great interest!
  Would be great to audition some of the high end audio equipment such as the hd 800's
  Thanks!


----------



## GSARider

Another one added...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I am genuinely looking forward to meeting you all and of course trying out the various amp / can permutations, especially as I'm still looking for an amp for my hd800's and this will give me the perfect opportunity to try a few....


----------



## CantScareMe

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> Hand out Q-tips on the door


 
   
   
   
  Genius!


----------



## Leonardo_BVB

Count me in


----------



## Kabeer

Put me down for coming please.Thanks


----------



## PhilW

Morning All,
   
  It's great to see so many people looking to come along on the 27th. We look forward to seeing you all. I am hoping we can get the new Momentum Black's along for you to have a look/listen too. I may try and bring our Invicta too, not sure how that would work yet though. 
   
  Regards
   
  Phil


----------



## GSARider

Be very cool to try it out Phil...


----------



## Bandeira

Count me in!
   
  I sometimes work saturdays but I usually get to know a couple of weeks beforehand, so will let you know in case..


----------



## rocketron

Would love to come .


----------



## Threeek

This looks great, please add my name to the list.


----------



## eltocliousus

I'd love to go and show off my product (modified Fostex headphones) and hopefully get a little more publicity.


----------



## syntheticfish

Sounds fun! I'm there!


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> I'd love to go and show off my product (modified Fostex headphones) and hopefully get a little more publicity.


 
  I'm not sure you're allowed, see the below from the first post.  You have some publicity though - expect an e-mail when I've done enough reading not to bore you with silly questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Sennheiser will be kindly paying for the Hotel and providing soft drinks / sandwiches, etc and as such will be the only headphone manufacturer in attendance. However other companies that make / sell peripherals are welcome to get in touch with a view to coming along.


----------



## krismusic

Sorry.Double post


----------



## krismusic

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> I think we should have enough 'trusted' folk to keep an eye on gear. We can all ensure that each other's kit is looked after. I will be bringing my HD800's along too. So if someone wants to go for a wonder, just let me or someone else know and we'll sit by the kit.
> 
> I'll collate a list of kit, etc when things settle down in terms of people that are coming.


 

 It is very generous of you to put all the effort in that must have gone into making this happen. I hope to get along.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Was at Bristol Audio show yesterday. Their Rep (the young guy with slick hair  said indeed the orpheus is gona be at the london meet..and they told axel grell they will pay
  for all his expenses etc etc to get him over. so fingers crossed. 
   
  I tried the new HDVA 600 amp they had there running some classical out of an Ak100 via mini jack to dual rca. sadly no balanced cable is available yet. The rep 
  told me he was lucky just to get the amps on time....the only 2 in the UK right now. 
   
  The amp was v nice. I brought my hd650s and the dual outputs allowed me to compare them to a well run in pair of hd800s. hd700s at show were not run in  
  One thing the amp showed me was how close (in some ways) the hd650 can be to the 800s with the right amp. One wonders thus whether the amp does more 
  for the 650s than for the 800s...no idea yet personally...ill def want to do some comparisons between the V200, SPL auditor/phonitor and the HDVA as the previous
  are considered great SS pairing for the HD800
   
  P.S my 650s have the foam taken off the outer side of the driver. (apuresound mod) so this could affect my impressions vs HD800!


----------



## GSARider

The Orpheus is NOT confirmed as they don't have a working model in the UK so that's incorrect, it depends on whether they can get a unit across. Axell is 90% that he'll be coming over at the moment - not fully confirmed yet.


----------



## GSARider

Okay chaps, just gone through the whole thread  and the people attending at the moment are the below.
   
_*Could I ask that anyone else coming to just copy & paste the list and add their name to it?*_
   
_*If you'd also like to add the equipment you're bringing, please do so.*_
   
  People attending:
   
  GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800 (Toxic Copper).
  EddieE
  Naimless
  Zenpunk
  Julian H
  JR41
  Suicidal Orange
  Proedros
  Somnambulist
  hifimanrookie
  Daniel Hokkaido + 1
  Tangster
  KElyas
  Cakensaur
  Louis940
  Cakes
  Negura
  Corate
  MarkyB16
  MaxD
  Musicday
  Nulliverse
  Jay567
  Jimbob747 (tbc)
  Shipsupt
  Spakka
  Takeanidea
  Voodoo Chile
  kryten123
  Musicdiddy
  Joeyjojo
  Swimsonny
  Big-Man
  Uprightman
  Damianryan
  Granty1988
  DrHouse
  SamHedges
  Kabeer
  Jesusguy
  Bolampau
  Gofre
  Biesas
  Apmusson
  CantScareme
  MrQ
  Davedog (tbc)
  Super Snorlax
  Leonardo BVB
  Bandeira (tbc)
  Rocketron
  Threek
  Syntheticfish
  Krismusic
  
   
*Trade Attending:*
   
  Sennheiser
  Custom Cable
  Oscar Audio
  Toxic Cables


----------



## KElyas

no need for the tbc by my name, I'll definitley be coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It would be great if there could be a list of what everyone is planning to bring along as the date draws nearer so that we could make note of what we don't want to miss out on on the day. I really want to try the AKG K1000 if anyone is brining that along and some 'fun' portable sets too


----------



## GSARider

Done! I also put in the post that folk can add the equipment they're bringing - just copy & paste the whole thing and add on.


----------



## Tangster

GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800 (Toxic Copper).
 EddieE
 Naimless
 Zenpunk
 Julian H
 JR41
 Suicidal Orange
 Proedros
 Somnambulist
 hifimanrookie
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
 Tangster  Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)
 KElyas
 Cakensaur
 Louis940
 Cakes
 Negura
 Corate
 MarkyB16
 MaxD
 Musicday
 Nulliverse
 Jay567
 Jimbob747 (tbc)
 Shipsupt
 Spakka
 Takeanidea
 Voodoo Chile
 kryten123
 Musicdiddy
 Joeyjojo
 Swimsonny
 Big-Man
 Uprightman
 Damianryan
 Granty1988
 DrHouse
 SamHedges
 Kabeer
 Jesusguy
 Bolampau
 Gofre
 Biesas
 Apmusson
 CantScareme
 MrQ
 Davedog (tbc)
 Super Snorlax
 Leonardo BVB
 Bandeira (tbc)
 Rocketron
 Threek
 Syntheticfish
 Krismusic
  
  
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 Sennheiser
 Custom Cable
 Oscar Audio
 Toxic Cables


----------



## Rightclick/Scissors

GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800 (Toxic Copper).
  EddieE
  Naimless
  Zenpunk
  Julian H
  JR41
  Suicidal Orange
  Proedros
  Somnambulist
  hifimanrookie
  Daniel Hokkaido + 1
  Tangster
  KElyas
  Cakensaur
  Louis940
  Cakes
  Negura
  Corate
  MarkyB16
  MaxD
  Musicday
  Nulliverse
  Jay567
  Jimbob747 (tbc)
  Shipsupt
  Spakka
  Takeanidea
  Voodoo Chile
  kryten123
  Musicdiddy
  Joeyjojo
  Swimsonny
  Big-Man
  Uprightman
  Damianryan
  Granty1988
  DrHouse
  SamHedges
  Kabeer
  Jesusguy
  Bolampau
  Gofre
  Biesas
  Apmusson
  CantScareme
  MrQ
  Davedog (tbc)
  Super Snorlax
  Leonardo BVB
  Bandeira (tbc)
  Rocketron
  Threek
  Syntheticfish
  Krismusic
 Rightclick/Scissors : ATH-A900X (Japan only), ATH M50s (white edition).
   
*Trade Attending:*
   
  Sennheiser
  Custom Cable
  Oscar Audio
  Toxic Cables


----------



## Type35

GSARider + 1
 EddieE
 Naimless
 Zenpunk
 Julian H
 JR41
 Suicidal Orange
 Proedros
 Somnambulist
 hifimanrookie
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
 Tangster
 KElyas
 Cakensaur
 Louis940
 Cakes
 Negura
 Corate
 MarkyB16
 MaxD
 Musicday
 Nulliverse
 Jay567
 Jimbob747 (tbc)
 Shipsupt
 Spakka
 Takeanidea
 Voodoo Chile
 kryten123
 Musicdiddy
 Joeyjojo
 Swimsonny
 Big-Man
 Uprightman
 Damianryan
 Granty1988
 DrHouse
 SamHedges
 Kabeer
 Jesusguy
 Bolampau
 Gofre
 Biesas
 Apmusson
 CantScareme
 MrQ
 Davedog (tbc)
 Super Snorlax
 Leonardo BVB
 Bandeira (tbc)
 Rocketron
 Threek
 Syntheticfish
 Krismusic
 Rightclick/Scissors
 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+
  
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 Sennheiser
 Custom Cable
 Oscar Audio
 Toxic Cables


----------



## zenpunk

Guys, it would make more sense to copy and add to the latest list or somebody is going to have to compile all the data at the end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
 GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800 (Toxic Copper).
 EddieE
 Naimless
 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming by car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.
 Julian H
 JR41
 Suicidal Orange
 Proedros
 Somnambulist
 hifimanrookie
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)
 KElyas
 Cakensaur
 Louis940
 Cakes
 Negura
 Corate
 MarkyB16
 MaxD
 Musicday
 Nulliverse
 Jay567
 Jimbob747 (tbc)
 Shipsupt
 Spakka
 Takeanidea
 Voodoo Chile
 kryten123
 Musicdiddy
 Joeyjojo
 Swimsonny
 Big-Man
 Uprightman
 Damianryan
 Granty1988
 DrHouse
 SamHedges
 Kabeer
 Jesusguy
 Bolampau
 Gofre
 Biesas
 Apmusson
 CantScareme
 MrQ
 Davedog (tbc)
 Super Snorlax
 Leonardo BVB
 Bandeira (tbc)
 Rocketron
 Threek
 Syntheticfish
 Krismusic
 Rightclick/Scissors
 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+
  
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 Sennheiser
 Custom Cable
 Oscar Audio
 Toxic Cables


----------



## GSARider

Yep that would help...


----------



## LFC_SL

Am posting here to express interest. Have no way of knowing my schedule in 8 weeks but it is only a travelcard away if available. Might even hitch a free ride off Custom Cable


----------



## Voodoo Chile

GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800 (Toxic Copper).
  EddieE
  Naimless
  Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.
  Julian H
  JR41
  Suicidal Orange
  Proedros
  Somnambulist
  hifimanrookie
  Daniel Hokkaido + 1
  Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)
  KElyas
  Cakensaur
  Louis940
  Cakes
  Negura
  Corate
  MarkyB16
  MaxD
  Musicday
  Nulliverse
  Jay567
  Jimbob747 (tbc)
  Shipsupt
  Spakka
  Takeanidea
  Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.
  kryten123
  Musicdiddy
  Joeyjojo
  Swimsonny
  Big-Man
  Uprightman
  Damianryan
  Granty1988
  DrHouse
  SamHedges
  Kabeer
  Jesusguy
  Bolampau
  Gofre
  Biesas
  Apmusson
  CantScareme
  MrQ
  Davedog (tbc)
  Super Snorlax
  Leonardo BVB
  Bandeira (tbc)
  Rocketron
  Threek
  Syntheticfish
  Krismusic
 Rightclick/Scissors
  Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+
   
*Trade Attending:*
   
Sennheiser




  Custom Cable
  Oscar Audio
  Toxic Cables


----------



## E3SEL

GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800





 (Toxic Copper).
 EddieE
 Naimless
 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.
 Julian H
 JR41
 Suicidal Orange
 Proedros
 Somnambulist
 hifimanrookie
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)
 KElyas
 Cakensaur
 Louis940
 Cakes
 Negura
 Corate
 MarkyB16
 MaxD
 Musicday
 Nulliverse
 Jay567
 Jimbob747 (tbc)
 Shipsupt
 Spakka
 Takeanidea
 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.
 kryten123
 Musicdiddy
 Joeyjojo
 Swimsonny
 Big-Man
 Uprightman
 Damianryan
 Granty1988
 DrHouse
 SamHedges
 Kabeer
 Jesusguy
 Bolampau
 Gofre
 Biesas
 Apmusson
 CantScareme
 MrQ
 Davedog (tbc)
 Super Snorlax
 Leonardo BVB
 Bandeira (tbc)
 Rocketron
 Threek
 Syntheticfish
 Krismusic
 Rightclick/Scissors
 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+
 E3SEL + 2
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 Sennheiser







 Custom Cable
 Oscar Audio
 Toxic Cables


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *jr41,*
> *I reckon that it was more like 100 attendees last September! *
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sorry to hear you can't make it Andy. I hope your Mum's Birthday goes well


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





e3sel said:


> GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Updated my bit.
   
  Btw, with my iBasso DX100, I'll leave the microSD card slot empty, so if you want to test it with stuff you're familiar with, please bring one along with your fave tracks on.


----------



## Cakensaur

Quote: 





e3sel said:


> GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KElyas

Hey GSARider, in the OP you said "_*Custom Cable ( http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/ ) will be attending as a Sennheiser dealer and will also be offering a minimum of a 10% discount"  *_
   
  So that means that they'll be selling only sennheiser goods on the day, right?


----------



## smial1966

Thank you kindly John.

I'm gutted that I can't make this meet as it's always nice to catch up with head-fi friends at these events.

However, I will be arranging an East Anglian Esoteric Kit Meet for later this year, when some very high end and exclusive gear will be demonstrated. But enough of that for now as I don't want to derail this thread.

Cheers,

Andy.




jr41 said:


> Sorry to hear you can't make it Andy. I hope your Mum's Birthday goes well


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





kelyas said:


> Hey GSARider, in the OP you said "_*Custom Cable ( http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/ ) will be attending as a Sennheiser dealer and will also be offering a minimum of a 10% discount"  *_
> 
> So that means that they'll be selling only sennheiser goods on the day, right?


 
  This hasn't been clarified to me, I assume so.


----------



## Sceptre

Please add me to the list of attendees.
   
  I'll update what I bring closer to the date.
   
  Here's to Spring showing itself soon!
   
  Regards
  Sceptre


----------



## negura

GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800 (Toxic Copper).
 EddieE
 Naimless
 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.
 Julian H
 JR41
 Suicidal Orange
 Proedros
 Somnambulist
 hifimanrookie
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)
 KElyas
 Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i
 Louis940
 Cakes
 Negura: Aune T1, Vioelectric V200,  Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10
 Corate
 MarkyB16
 MaxD
 Musicday
 Nulliverse
 Jay567
 Jimbob747 (tbc)
 Shipsupt
 Spakka
 Takeanidea
 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.
 kryten123
 Musicdiddy
 Joeyjojo
 Swimsonny
 Big-Man
 Uprightman
 Damianryan
 Granty1988
 DrHouse
 SamHedges
 Kabeer
 Jesusguy
 Bolampau
 Gofre
 Biesas
 Apmusson
 CantScareme
 MrQ
 Davedog (tbc)
 Super Snorlax
 Leonardo BVB
 Bandeira (tbc)
 Rocketron
 Threek
 Syntheticfish
 Krismusic
 Rightclick/Scissors
 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+
 E3SEL + 2
 Sceptre
  
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 Sennheiser
 Custom Cable
 Oscar Audio
 Toxic Cables


----------



## Swimsonny

GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800









 (Toxic Copper).
 EddieE
 Naimless
 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.
 Julian H
 JR41
 Suicidal Orange
 Proedros
 Somnambulist
 hifimanrookie
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)
 KElyas
 Cakensaur
 Louis940
 Cakes
 Negura
 Corate
 MarkyB16
 MaxD
 Musicday
 Nulliverse
 Jay567
 Jimbob747 (tbc)
 Shipsupt
 Spakka
 Takeanidea
 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.
 kryten123
 Musicdiddy
 Joeyjojo
 Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!
 Big-Man
 Uprightman
 Damianryan
 Granty1988
 DrHouse
 SamHedges
 Kabeer
 Jesusguy
 Bolampau
 Gofre
 Biesas
 Apmusson
 CantScareme
 MrQ
 Davedog (tbc)
 Super Snorlax
 Leonardo BVB
 Bandeira (tbc)
 Rocketron
 Threek
 Syntheticfish
 Krismusic
 Rightclick/Scissors
 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+
 E3SEL + 2
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 Sennheiser










 Custom Cable
 Oscar Audio
 Toxic Cables


----------



## GSARider

Please copy the list from the last post chaps, otherwise folk will get missed off the list.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> The Orpheus is NOT confirmed as they don't have a working model in the UK so that's incorrect, it depends on whether they can get a unit across. Axell is 90% that he'll be coming over at the moment - not fully confirmed yet.


 
  Oh ok. Well that's salesmen for ya. He told me he rang the engineers and asked them whether it needed parts, he said they replied that all it needed was a 'wipe' ... he's a charismatic guy..possible he got carried
  away in his own hype. Though he didnt say where the engineers were. aha. 
   
  anyway those new amps are great. can't wait to comparison test them


----------



## Takeanidea

swimsonny said:


> GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GSARider

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Oh ok. Well that's salesmen for ya. He told me he rang the engineers and asked them whether it needed parts, he said they replied that all it needed was a 'wipe' ... he's a charismatic guy..possible he got carried
> away in his own hype. Though he didnt say where the engineers were. aha.
> 
> anyway those new amps are great. can't wait to comparison test them




Yep, unfortunately the unit has to go to Germany for a service / check over first and it hasn't been switched on for some time.


----------



## GSARider

Please ensure you add your name by taking the very last post with the full list to avoid missing people / equipment off.
   
 GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800















  (Toxic Copper).


 EddieE


 Naimless


 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.


 Julian H


 JR41


 Suicidal Orange


 Proedros


 Somnambulist


 hifimanrookie


 Daniel Hokkaido + 1


 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)


 KElyas


 Cakensaur


 Louis940


 Cakes


 Negura


 Corate


 MarkyB16


 MaxD


 Musicday


 Nulliverse


 Jay567


 Jimbob747 (tbc)


 Shipsupt


 Spakka


 Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps


 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.


 kryten123


 Musicdiddy


 Joeyjojo


 Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!


 Big-Man


 Uprightman


 Damianryan


 Granty1988


 DrHouse


 SamHedges


 Kabeer


 Jesusguy


 Bolampau


 Gofre


 Biesas


 Apmusson


 CantScareme


 MrQ


 Davedog (tbc)


 Super Snorlax


 Leonardo BVB


 Bandeira (tbc)


 Rocketron


 Threek


 Syntheticfish


 Krismusic

 Rightclick/Scissors
  
 Sceptre


 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+


 E3SEL + 2


 *Trade Attending:*
  
 Sennheiser



















   
  Custom Cable
  
 Oscar Audio
   
 Toxic Cables
  
 Wilkins Pouches


----------



## Ste

Please count me in. I will be taking some of my kit to the meet, T1s or LCD2 Rev 2s, DAC1 Pre, World Designs HD3S valve amp or an early Musical Fideity amp like the V3.
   
  Please ensure you add your name by taking the very last post with the full list to avoid missing people / equipment off.
   
 GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800


















  (Toxic Copper).

  
 EddieE

  
 Naimless

  
 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.

  
 Julian H

  
 JR41

  
 Suicidal Orange

  
 Proedros

  
 Somnambulist

  
 hifimanrookie

  
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1

  
 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)

  
 KElyas

  
 Cakensaur

  
 Louis940

  
 Cakes

  
 Negura

  
 Corate

  
 MarkyB16

  
 MaxD

  
 Musicday

  
 Nulliverse

  
 Jay567

  
 Jimbob747 (tbc)

  
 Shipsupt

  
 Spakka

  
 Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps

  
 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.

  
 kryten123

  
 Musicdiddy

  
 Joeyjojo

  
 Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!

  
 Big-Man

  
 Uprightman

  
 Damianryan

  
 Granty1988

  
 DrHouse

  
 SamHedges

  
 Kabeer

  
 Jesusguy

  
 Bolampau

  
 Gofre

  
 Biesas
   
   
 Apmusson

  
 CantScareme

  
 MrQ

  
 Davedog (tbc)

  
 Super Snorlax

  
 Leonardo BVB

  
 Bandeira (tbc)

  
 Rocketron

  
 Threek

  
 Syntheticfish

  
 Krismusic

 Rightclick/Scissors
  
 Sceptre

  
 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+

  
 E3SEL + 2
   
   
  Ste

  
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 Sennheiser






















   
  Custom Cable
  
 Oscar Audio
   
 Toxic Cables
  
 Wilkins Pouches


----------



## suicidal_orange

I'm intrigued - who are Wilkins Pouches?  All my searches return a company that makes air rifle pellet pouches - this doesn't seem like their scene


----------



## Julian H

Really looking forward to trying the HD800s with Toxic copper cables  
   
   
   
  GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800





















  (Toxic Copper).

  
  EddieE

  
  Naimless

  
  Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.

  
  Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's

  
  JR41

  
  Suicidal Orange

  
  Proedros

  
  Somnambulist

  
  hifimanrookie

  
  Daniel Hokkaido + 1

  
  Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)

  
  KElyas

  
  Cakensaur

  
  Louis940

  
  Cakes

  
  Negura

  
  Corate

  
  MarkyB16

  
  MaxD

  
  Musicday

  
  Nulliverse

  
  Jay567

  
  Jimbob747 (tbc)

  
  Shipsupt

  
  Spakka

  
  Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps

  
  Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.

  
  kryten123

  
  Musicdiddy

  
  Joeyjojo

  
  Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!

  
  Big-Man

  
  Uprightman

  
  Damianryan

  
  Granty1988

  
  DrHouse

  
  SamHedges

  
  Kabeer

  
  Jesusguy

  
  Bolampau

  
  Gofre

  
  Biesas
   
   
  Apmusson

  
  CantScareme

  
  MrQ

  
  Davedog (tbc)

  
  Super Snorlax

  
  Leonardo BVB

  
  Bandeira (tbc)

  
  Rocketron

  
  Threek

  
  Syntheticfish

  
  Krismusic

 Rightclick/Scissors
   
  Sceptre

  
  Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+

  
  E3SEL + 2
   
   
  Ste

  
*Trade Attending:*
   
Sennheiser

























   
  Custom Cable
  
  Oscar Audio
   
  Toxic Cables
   
  Wilkins Pouches


----------



## benashraf

sign me up please


----------



## MaxD

Damn,  Really sorry I cant make it now.   Next time maybe...


----------



## Rowlf

I will like to attend if you could accommodate one more. Thanks.


----------



## jimbob747

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - *Lots of IEMs* - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!


 
  Does this by any chance mean we'll see a pair of Heir Audio 4.Ais?
 I might have already pulled the trigger by that time but I really need to get hold of some universals and I'd love to have an audition with a portable rig or two, maybe even just some DAPs.


----------



## Turrican2

I'd love to come. Got a double booking that weekend but I'll try my best to get out if it!


I can bring the following:

DX100
AKG k3003i
Heir 3ai with whiplash hybrid cable
Rsa Predator
He-500 with toxic silver poison cable
O2 amp

Things I would really like to audition (any would be great):

Tera player
Tg334
1plus2
Rwak100


----------



## Louis940

GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800


  (Toxic Copper).
 
  
 EddieE
 
  
 Naimless
 
  
 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.
 
  
 Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's
 
  
 JR41
 
  
 Suicidal Orange
 
  
 Proedros
 
  
 Somnambulist
 
  
 hifimanrookie
 
  
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
 
  
 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)
 
  
 KElyas
 
  
 Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i
 
  
 Louis940 Bringing: Beyer DT990 250 Pro, Digizoid ZO2
 
  
 Cakes
 
  
 Negura
 
  
 Corate
 
  
 MarkyB16
 
  
 MaxD
 
  
 Musicday
 
  
 Nulliverse
 
  
 Jay567
 
  
 Jimbob747 (tbc)
 
  
 Shipsupt
 
  
 Spakka
 
  
 Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps
 
  
 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.
 
  
 kryten123
 
  
 Musicdiddy
 
  
 Joeyjojo
 
  
 Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!
 
  
 Big-Man
 
  
 Uprightman
 
  
 Damianryan
 
  
 Granty1988
 
  
 DrHouse
 
  
 SamHedges
 
  
 Kabeer
 
  
 Jesusguy
 
  
 Bolampau
 
  
 Gofre
 
  
 Biesas
  
  
 Apmusson
 
  
 CantScareme
 
  
 MrQ
 
  
 Davedog (tbc)
 
  
 Super Snorlax
 
  
 Leonardo BVB
 
  
 Bandeira (tbc)
 
  
 Rocketron
 
  
 Threek
 
  
 Syntheticfish
 
  
 Krismusic

 Rightclick/Scissors
  
 Sceptre
 
  
 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+
 
  
 E3SEL + 2
  
  
 Ste

  
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 Sennheiser

  
  
 Custom Cable
  
 Oscar Audio
  
 Toxic Cables
  
 Wilkins Pouches


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





suicidal_orange said:


> I'm intrigued - who are Wilkins Pouches?  All my searches return a company that makes air rifle pellet pouches - this doesn't seem like their scene


 
  You're 100% correct! However their pouches are also excellent for IEM's...I should know I have one! They're a small UK based company and deserve to do well in this market.


----------



## edopix

Very much looking forward to it 


GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800


 (Toxic Copper).


EddieE


Naimless


Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.


Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's


JR41


Suicidal Orange


Proedros


Somnambulist


hifimanrookie


Daniel Hokkaido + 1


Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)


KElyas


Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i


Louis940 Bringing: Beyer DT990 250 Pro, Digizoid ZO2


Cakes


Negura


Corate


MarkyB16


MaxD


Musicday


Nulliverse


Jay567


Jimbob747 (tbc)


Shipsupt


Spakka


Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps


Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.


kryten123


Musicdiddy


Joeyjojo


Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!


Big-Man


Uprightman


Damianryan


Granty1988


DrHouse


SamHedges


Kabeer


Jesusguy


Bolampau


Gofre


Biesas


Apmusson


CantScareme


MrQ


Davedog (tbc)


Super Snorlax


Leonardo BVB


Bandeira (tbc)


Rocketron


Threek


Syntheticfish


Krismusic

Rightclick/Scissors

Sceptre


Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+


E3SEL + 2


Ste

Edopix


Trade Attending:

Sennheiser



Custom Cable

Oscar Audio

Toxic Cables

Wilkins Pouches
Head-Fi.org would like to say thank you
to our site Sponsors!



#197 of 197
an hour ago
GSARider


----------



## Takeanidea

Ste could you bring your t1s? I would like to know what they're like
Regards
Trev


----------



## Swimsonny

jimbob747 said:


> Does this by any chance mean we'll see a pair of Heir Audio 4.Ais?
> 
> I might have already pulled the trigger by that time but I really need to get hold of some universals and I'd love to have an audition with a portable rig or two, maybe even just some DAPs.




Of course it will and I have a load of portable gear to try with as well. I think it's worth wanting to try at the meet though as I will also bring the nail 2 as well which I am enjoying more so you can try them both. I will have a few others that may game you're fancy instead as well.


----------



## Ste

Trev, yes I will definitely bring my T1s, they're excellent phones and worth a listen.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

im gona bring my SPL auditor. supposed to work great with 600ohm phones.


----------



## Davedog

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> Never been more pleased i recently turned 18.


 
  Amen Brother.


----------



## Nixon

edopix said:


> Hoping to see a Tera player so I can see how it sounds with my Heir 4.Ai
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Nixon- Heir Audio 4.Ai
> 
> Trade Attending:
> 
> ...


----------



## Swimsonny

Nixon i do not have a Tera any more but when i had it on me it paired better with the 4.Ai than anything else i have tried!


----------



## GSARider

Okay chaps - great news! The venue has now been sorted, It will be at the Hotel Russell - http://www.londonrussellhotel.co.uk/ which is just next to Russell Square Tube Station. We have places for up to 120 at any one time.


----------



## KElyas

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Okay chaps - great news! The venue has now been sorted, It will be at the Hotel Russell - http://www.londonrussellhotel.co.uk/ which is just next to Russell Square Tube Station. We have places for up to 120 at any one time.


 
  Looks very nice! Just checked the location and it's only a short walk from Tottenham Court road 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you Sennhieser!


----------



## zenpunk

That looks grand. Are we in the Royal suite? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  What's the situation about tables and power sockets?


----------



## GSARider

There will be plenty of tables + sockets hopefully - all being arranged.


----------



## Nixon

Quote: 





kelyas said:


> Looks very nice! Just checked the location and it's only a short walk from Tottenham Court road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'll hopefully be able to resist swinging by the hifi shops don there.


----------



## GSARider

I should add that Axell Grell has confirmed 100% that he'll be coming over from Germany for the meet. I've also asked for a substantial rafflle prize from Sennheiser and hope to let you all know soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Getting there bit by bit...!


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> You're 100% correct! However their pouches are also excellent for IEM's...I should know I have one! They're a small UK based company and deserve to do well in this market.


 
   
  Fair enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That's one impressive looking hotel!  It does present a dilema though - the two night minimum booking is over £300 for a single.  Is anyone else planning to stay a night?  Want to share a twin room? (I have to warn you that I snore sometimes...) If you're not staying what are you planning to do with your gear while at the pub??  So many questions!


----------



## fihidelity

Is this way too early to be getting excited?


----------



## krismusic

nixon said:


> I'll hopefully be able to resist swinging by the hifi shops don there.



TCR is a shadow of it's former self.  Mostly computer and electronic tat shops. O'Brien's still going strong though.


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





suicidal_orange said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I booked via booking.com which does allow a single night stay. Booked a dbl room as my wife will be staying over with me. There are other hotels nearby too.


----------



## Cakensaur

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> TCR is a shadow of it's former self.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Its true, there is also Shasonics which is one of the only places in the UK to try before you buy.


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> I booked via booking.com which does allow a single night stay. Booked a dbl room as my wife will be staying over with me. There are other hotels nearby too.


 
  Thanks - as I was on that site the last single sold.  Was that someone from here by any chance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  I booked for two people in a twin room so if anyone is up for sharing on the Saturday night let me know.


----------



## benashraf

> GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800
> 
> 
> (Toxic Copper).
> ...





> Nixon- Heir Audio 4.Ai





>





> Benashraf





>





> Trade Attending:
> 
> Sennheiser
> 
> ...


----------



## DrHouse

How is source material being dealt with? Is it just use the music/source of the person who brings the equipment?


----------



## GSARider

I'd advise to bring your own cd's or dap of choice.


----------



## Somnambulist

Looks great!
   
  Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Okay chaps - great news! The venue has now been sorted, It will be at the Hotel Russell - http://www.londonrussellhotel.co.uk/ which is just next to Russell Square Tube Station. We have places for up to 120 at any one time.


----------



## GSARider

Thanks chaps, have spent a few hours on this now, looking at different aspects of this. I'm pleased with the progress so far.


----------



## Lenni

Hi, I should be able to attend; it's about a 40min tube ride for me. please, sign me in.


----------



## sykaruga

Really interested in checking this out.
   
  Please count me in.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Nearly there on the booking, just trying to decide if the room will be big enough, it is rated for 50 people and as we have 24 already, we need to be sure we get somewhere with enough capacity. So it would be good to get as many commitments as early as possible.


 

 dont know if i said it already...but count me in!!! anyone else from the mainland going to london? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  oops just saw me on the long list...
   
  i will be taking my he500 with me and my hm602 dap...pityfull my 337 is far to heavy to take with me on plane! i will take my toxic cables black widows 22awg also with me...hope i will get my new toxic ones before i arrive. SO FRANK IF U READ THIS...PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## GSARider

Updated list:
   
  GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800


 (Toxic Copper).


 EddieE


 Naimless


 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.


 Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's


 JR41


 Suicidal Orange


 Proedros


 Somnambulist


 hifimanrookie


 Daniel Hokkaido + 1


 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)


 KElyas


 Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i


 Louis940 Bringing: Beyer DT990 250 Pro, Digizoid ZO2


 Cakes


 Negura


 Corate


 MarkyB16


 MaxD


 Musicday


 Nulliverse


 Jay567


 Jimbob747 (tbc)


 Shipsupt


 Spakka


 Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps


 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.


 kryten123


 Musicdiddy


 Joeyjojo


 Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!


 Big-Man


 Uprightman


 Damianryan


 Granty1988


 DrHouse


 SamHedges


 Kabeer


 Jesusguy


 Bolampau


 Gofre


 Biesas


 Apmusson


 CantScareme


 MrQ


 Davedog (tbc)


 Super Snorlax


 Leonardo BVB


 Bandeira (tbc)


 Rocketron


 Threek


 Syntheticfish


 Krismusic

 Rightclick/Scissors

 Sceptre


 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+


 E3SEL + 2


 Ste

 Edopix


> Nixon- Heir Audio 4.Ai





>





> Benashraf





>


   
  Sykaruga
   
  Lenni
   
  RevC

*Trade Attending:*

 Sennheiser

 Custom Cable

 Oscar Audio

 Wilkins Pouches


----------



## RevC

I'm in too. Not been to one of these meets before so looking forward to it.


----------



## PhilW

Quote: 





revc said:


> I'm in too. Not been to one of these meets before so looking forward to it.


 
   
  Be good to see you there RevC


----------



## Cakensaur

i may be bringing a +1 (or if its +2 ill tell one of them to make their own ******* acc  )
  its not official YET so dont take it as final but i will update soon.
   
  Looking forward to pairing AKG Q701's with a good solid state amp.


----------



## piercer

I can come, and will bring my Colorfly C4 and Beyerdynamic T5P's if anybody is interested.


----------



## GSARider

I've added you to the list Piercer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Updated list:
   
  GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800


 (Toxic Copper).


 EddieE


 Naimless


 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.


 Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's


 JR41


 Suicidal Orange


 Proedros


 Somnambulist


 hifimanrookie


 Daniel Hokkaido + 1


 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)


 KElyas


 Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i


 Louis940 Bringing: Beyer DT990 250 Pro, Digizoid ZO2


 Cakes


 Negura


 Corate


 MarkyB16


 MaxD


 Musicday


 Nulliverse


 Jay567


 Jimbob747 (tbc)


 Shipsupt


 Spakka


 Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps


 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.


 kryten123


 Musicdiddy


 Joeyjojo


 Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!


 Big-Man


 Uprightman


 Damianryan


 Granty1988


 DrHouse


 SamHedges


 Kabeer


 Jesusguy


 Bolampau


 Gofre


 Biesas


 Apmusson


 CantScareme


 MrQ


 Davedog (tbc)


 Super Snorlax


 Leonardo BVB


 Bandeira (tbc)


 Rocketron


 Threek


 Syntheticfish


 Krismusic

 Rightclick/Scissors

 Sceptre


 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+


 E3SEL + 2


 Ste

 Edopix


> Nixon- Heir Audio 4.Ai





>





> Benashraf





>


   
  Sykaruga
   
  Lenni
   
  RevC
   
  Piercer - Colorfly C4 and Beyerdynamic T5P's

*Trade Attending:*

 Sennheiser

 Custom Cable

 Oscar Audio

 Wilkins Pouches


----------



## syntheticfish

GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800


(Toxic Copper).


EddieE


Naimless


Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.


Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's


JR41


Suicidal Orange


Proedros


Somnambulist


hifimanrookie


Daniel Hokkaido + 1


Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)


KElyas


Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i


Louis940 Bringing: Beyer DT990 250 Pro, Digizoid ZO2


Cakes


Negura


Corate


MarkyB16


MaxD


Musicday


Nulliverse


Jay567


Jimbob747 (tbc)


Shipsupt


Spakka


Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps


Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.


kryten123


Musicdiddy


Joeyjojo


Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!


Big-Man


Uprightman


Damianryan


Granty1988


DrHouse


SamHedges


Kabeer


Jesusguy


Bolampau


Gofre


Biesas


Apmusson


CantScareme


MrQ


Davedog (tbc)


Super Snorlax


Leonardo BVB


Bandeira (tbc)


Rocketron


Threek


Syntheticfish + 1: Beyer DT660, DT100, Fiio E17, Mac Book Pro.


Krismusic

Rightclick/Scissors

Sceptre

Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+


E3SEL + 2


Ste

Edopix
Nixon- Heir Audio 4.Ai

Benashraf


Sykaruga

Lenni

RevC

Piercer - Colorfly C4 and Beyerdynamic T5P's

Trade Attending:

Sennheiser

Custom Cable

Oscar Audio

Wilkins Pouches


----------



## GSARider

Orpheus is now sorted also and will be available for a listen...!
   
  Also pic of the suite we will be using...the Virgina Woolf Theatre in the hotel.


----------



## shipsupt

Great news.  Having had a chance to spend some time with an Orpheus I can say it's a wonderful experience.  Hopefully we can find a nice quiet place to set them up so it can really be enjoyed!
   
  Things continue to shape up!


----------



## negura

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Orpheus is now sorted also and will be available for a listen...!


 





  27th of April can't come any sooner ...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





negura said:


> 27th of April can't come any sooner ...


 
  I want to listen to the m51 so badly also or the octave (if anyone takes one with him)


----------



## GSARider

We're up to around 70 at the moment, so we can still take another 40 or so chaps.


----------



## Somnambulist

Your wish will be granted. Just remind me not to forget the remote for the NAD, since you can't use it's volume control without it. I'll be interested to hear how you feel it sounds through HDMI vs other inputs, since I haven't currently got a means of testing it this way (my Mac Mini's HDMI output is being used with a DVI converter cable to go into my monitor). If you don't mind I guess we can use your laptop as the default set up for my M51 seeing as it needs a system to go into - that way other people can try out various amps with it. Obviously you'll need interconnects as I only have 5m Van Damme XLRs which are a bit long for an amp sat next to the NAD.
   
  It's still vaguely possible I might have a USB to S/PDIF converter to by the end of April but it depends on whether I can happily find something that will handshake with the SBT + EDO and not cost the earth (fingers crossed for the new JKenny converter...).
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I want to listen to the m51 so badly also or the octave (if anyone takes one with him)


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

any headroom or ray samuels amps would be great. 
   
  EDIT: could someone sort out 4-pin balanced cables for 650s, 700s and 800s ? for use with HDVA amps. cheers!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Your wish will be granted. Just remind me not to forget the remote for the NAD, since you can't use it's volume control without it. I'll be interested to hear how you feel it sounds through HDMI vs other inputs, since I haven't currently got a means of testing it this way (my Mac Mini's HDMI output is being used with a DVI converter cable to go into my monitor). If you don't mind I guess we can use your laptop as the default set up for my M51 seeing as it needs a system to go into - that way other people can try out various amps with it. Obviously you'll need interconnects as I only have 5m Van Damme XLRs which are a bit long for an amp sat next to the NAD.
> 
> It's still vaguely possible I might have a USB to S/PDIF converter to by the end of April but it depends on whether I can happily find something that will handshake with the SBT + EDO and not cost the earth (fingers crossed for the new JKenny converter...).


 
  Thanks!!!!!! I think i have some good van den hul or monitor pro interconnects laying around, or maybe a very lovable cable maker could provide us with a pair of good quality rca's for us,humble headfi'ers, to use. 




  And with one thing u can be sure of..if i like the cables i will use their name on almost every thread i am active in...as i am passionate about the things i like..so free advertisement for them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  will be taking a quality hdmi cable with me also, but if any cable maker...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And yes we can use my laptop...i have all my flacs on large sdhc cards and play the songs directly from them through jetaudio..i will take my he500 also and my excellent dap..the hm602...
  so everyone can, if they prefer, put their music on sdhc cards or usb sticks take it with them and play it through my laptop and ur dac..
  pity my 337 is so heavy to take with me..as that would be ultimate test to see if the m51 would pair well with a fast tube amp.


----------



## Swimsonny

Orpheus = My life made! Oh my Dad may well be coming with me, depends if i have my driving license or not by then  Also may be bring my mate Josh so a potential of +2 with me!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Orpheus = My life made! Oh my Dad may well be coming with me, depends if i have my driving license or not by then  Also may be bring my mate Josh so a potential of +2 with me!


 
  I wish u all the luck with ur driving exams then..


----------



## PhilW

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Thanks!!!!!! I think i have some good van den hul or monitor pro interconnects laying around, or maybe a very lovable cable maker could provide us with a pair of good quality rca's for us,humble headfi'ers, to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## negura

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Your wish will be granted. Just remind me not to forget the remote for the NAD, since you can't use it's volume control without it. I'll be interested to hear how you feel it sounds through HDMI vs other inputs, since I haven't currently got a means of testing it this way (my Mac Mini's HDMI output is being used with a DVI converter cable to go into my monitor). If you don't mind I guess we can use your laptop as the default set up for my M51 seeing as it needs a system to go into - that way other people can try out various amps with it. Obviously you'll need interconnects as I only have 5m Van Damme XLRs which are a bit long for an amp sat next to the NAD.
> 
> It's still vaguely possible I might have a USB to S/PDIF converter to by the end of April but it depends on whether I can happily find something that will handshake with the SBT + EDO and not cost the earth (fingers crossed for the new JKenny converter...).


 
   
  +1 one for the NAD. I can bring over my Toxic Cables Silver Poison XLR interconnects and a V200 amp.


----------



## zenpunk

What's the dress code? Tuxedo?


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I wish u all the luck with ur driving exams then..


 
  Thanks a lot mate, i am nervous as hell!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





philw said:


>


 
  Somehow i love that emoticon..dont ask my why


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Thanks a lot mate, i am nervous as hell!


 
  Just concentrate, dont look at sexy babes during the test..and most of all..keep the car in one piece..if u manage that we will be seeing u and ur completely terrified dad and friend stepping out of ur car.KIDDING!! U will do fine..the headfi gods are with u..


----------



## naimless

smily_headphones1.gif



Updated list:



GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800


(Toxic Copper).


EddieE


Naimless-Yulong D18 and A18,Onkyo ND-S1,Ipod,Hifiman HE400,Shure SRH1840 plus whatever else I can fit in the case.


Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.


Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's


JR41


Suicidal Orange


Proedros


Somnambulist


hifimanrookie


Daniel Hokkaido + 1


Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)


KElyas


Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i


Louis940 Bringing: Beyer DT990 250 Pro, Digizoid ZO2


Cakes


Negura


Corate


MarkyB16


MaxD


Musicday


Nulliverse


Jay567


Jimbob747 (tbc)


Shipsupt


Spakka


Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps


Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.


kryten123


Musicdiddy


Joeyjojo


Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!


Big-Man


Uprightman


Damianryan


Granty1988


DrHouse


SamHedges


Kabeer


Jesusguy


Bolampau


Gofre


Biesas


Apmusson


CantScareme


MrQ


Davedog (tbc)


Super Snorlax


Leonardo BVB


Bandeira (tbc)


Rocketron


Threek


Syntheticfish


Krismusic

Rightclick/Scissors

Sceptre


Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+


E3SEL + 2


Ste

Edopix
Nixon- Heir Audio 4.Ai

Benashraf




Sykaruga



Lenni



RevC



Piercer - Colorfly C4 and Beyerdynamic T5P's

Trade Attending:

Sennheiser

Custom Cable

Oscar Audio

Wilkins Pouches


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Orpheus = My life made! Oh my Dad may well be coming with me, depends if i have my driving license or not by then  Also may be bring my mate Josh so a potential of +2 with me!


 
  Good luck! I still haven't gotten my full license yet and I'm 21. I failed the first time because I strayed out of my lane on a roundabout(*when a lorry overtook me...around an effing roundabout!*). As long as you don't do anything major or have bad luck, you should be fine.


----------



## Acapella11

Updated list:

 Acapella11
   

 GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800


 (Toxic Copper).


 EddieE


 Naimless-Yulong D18 and A18,Onkyo ND-S1,Ipod,Hifiman HE400,Shure SRH1840 plus whatever else I can fit in the case.


 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.


 Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's


 JR41


 Suicidal Orange


 Proedros


 Somnambulist


 hifimanrookie


 Daniel Hokkaido + 1


 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)


 KElyas


 Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i


 Louis940 Bringing: Beyer DT990 250 Pro, Digizoid ZO2


 Cakes


 Negura


 Corate


 MarkyB16


 MaxD


 Musicday


 Nulliverse


 Jay567


 Jimbob747 (tbc)


 Shipsupt


 Spakka


 Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps


 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.


 kryten123


 Musicdiddy


 Joeyjojo


 Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!


 Big-Man


 Uprightman


 Damianryan


 Granty1988


 DrHouse


 SamHedges


 Kabeer


 Jesusguy


 Bolampau


 Gofre


 Biesas


 Apmusson


 CantScareme


 MrQ


 Davedog (tbc)


 Super Snorlax


 Leonardo BVB


 Bandeira (tbc)


 Rocketron


 Threek


 Syntheticfish


 Krismusic

 Rightclick/Scissors

 Sceptre


 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+


 E3SEL + 2


 Ste

 Edopix
 Nixon- Heir Audio 4.Ai

 Benashraf




 Sykaruga



 Lenni



 RevC



 Piercer - Colorfly C4 and Beyerdynamic T5P's

 Trade Attending:

Sennheiser

 Custom Cable

 Oscar Audio

 Wilkins Pouches


----------



## Voodoo Chile

Give my Fidelity Audio a listen. Hopefully you'll enjoy it as much as I do. I'll be interested in hearing your AKG's. See you there.


----------



## Voodoo Chile

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> i may be bringing a +1 (or if its +2 ill tell one of them to make their own ******* acc  )
> its not official YET so dont take it as final but i will update soon.
> 
> Looking forward to pairing AKG Q701's with a good solid state amp.


 
  Give my fidelity Audio a listen. Hopefully you'll enjoy it as much as I do. I'll be interested in hearing your AKG's. See you there.


----------



## GSARider

I will of course have my entire Abba Collection loaded onto all machines - this is a non-negotiable part of the terms & conditions of attendance...


----------



## vkvedam

Ahh! I am on holiday during that week. Hope you guys have a nice time. Never missed a meet from 2009 but this is my first miss.


----------



## Somnambulist

Can confirm I will be bringing a friend, who I've turned to the dark side of audio nerdery, so on the list it's Somnambulist + friend (Ash) Bringing: iBasso DX100 NAD M51 DAC Will also bring my MG6Pro customs most likely to try some Toxic Cables stuff out if I can, although meets are never the best for critical listening! See you all there -Paul


----------



## shipsupt

My wife has kindly offered to help me drag some gear in… so I’ve added my tentative list.  I’m mostly bringing the stats as I didn’t see many others on the list yet.  If there is something in my profile that someone wants me to bring that’s not on the list be sure to let me know.
   
Acapella11
   
   
GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800
   
   
(Toxic Copper).
   
   
EddieE
   
   
Naimless-Yulong D18 and A18,Onkyo ND-S1,Ipod,Hifiman HE400,Shure SRH1840 plus whatever else I can fit in the case.
   
   
Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.
   
   
Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's
   
   
JR41
   
   
Suicidal Orange
   
   
Proedros
   
   
Somnambulist
   
   
hifimanrookie
   
   
Daniel Hokkaido + 1
   
   
Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)
   
   
KElyas
   
   
Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i
   
   
Louis940 Bringing: Beyer DT990 250 Pro, Digizoid ZO2
   
   
Cakes
   
   
Negura
   
   
Corate
   
   
MarkyB16
   
   
MaxD
   
   
Musicday
   
   
Nulliverse
   
   
Jay567
   
   
Jimbob747 (tbc)
   
   
Shipsupt

 MacBook Air/Nuforce CDP-8
 NAD M51
 Woo GES (Possibly STAX SRM-717)
 STAX S-002 (With SRM-002)
 STAX SR-202
 STAX SR-Lambda Nova Signature
 STAX SR-Sigma Pro
 STAX SR-007 MK I
 STAX SE-007 MK II
 Sennheiser HE-60
 Koss ESP-950
   
   
   
Spakka
   
   
Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps
   
   
Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.
   
   
kryten123
   
   
Musicdiddy
   
   
Joeyjojo
   
   
Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!
   
   
Big-Man
   
   
Uprightman
   
   
Damianryan
   
   
Granty1988
   
   
DrHouse
   
   
SamHedges
   
   
Kabeer
   
   
Jesusguy
   
   
Bolampau
   
   
Gofre
   
   
Biesas
   
   
Apmusson
   
   
CantScareme
   
   
MrQ
   
   
Davedog (tbc)
   
   
Super Snorlax
   
   
Leonardo BVB
   
   
Bandeira (tbc)
   
   
Rocketron
   
   
Threek
   
   
Syntheticfish
   
   
Krismusic
   
Rightclick/Scissors
   
Sceptre
   
   
Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+
   
   
E3SEL + 2
   
   
Ste
   
Edopix
Nixon- Heir Audio 4.Ai
   
Benashraf
   
   
   
   
Sykaruga
   
   
   
Lenni
   
   
   
RevC
   
   
   
Piercer - Colorfly C4 and Beyerdynamic T5P's
   
Trade Attending:
   
Sennheiser
   
Custom Cable
   
Oscar Audio
   
Wilkins Pouches


----------



## piercer

I have a request.
   
  Whilst I love my T5P's I find their cable a little too flimsy. I carry my headphones everywhere with me and would love two things.
   
  1) Is there a chance somebody could re-cable them on the day? Would be cool. I have seen that in America you can get re-cabled T5P's, but I have not seen this in the UK?
  2) Beyerdtnamic no longer sell them with that rather cool looking molded pouch, instead you get a flimsy cloth bag - utterly rubbish for portable headphones. Can anybody provide T5P cases?
   
  I would of course pay for any of this 
   
  Would be cool to have a 'cabling workshop'
   
  Conrad


----------



## GSARider

We haven't anyone specifically from the trade that can help out at the moment - Toxic Cables may or may not attend dependent on how busy Frank is, hopefully he can. Perhaps someone else can help out.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Anyone has the new matrix x-sabre, the wyred4sounds dac2, chord chordette qutehd, antelope zodiac?..all alternatives for the nad m51 iunderstand.
  so iam keeping my fingers crossed..but thanks for taking the m51 with u mate!!!
  i wannatake my 337 withme..but dont know how..its a heavy beast and sensitive..maybe i find some kind of audio case with pur inside to transport it in.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> My wife has kindly offered to help me drag some gear in… so I’ve added my tentative list.  I’m mostly bringing the stats as I didn’t see many others on the list yet.  If there is something in my profile that someone wants me to bring that’s not on the list be sure to let me know.


 
   
  If you want to lessesn the load you don't have to bring your M51 as I'm bringing mine in - it's a heavy beast!


----------



## Swimsonny

If my Dad is going to come he will recable the T5ps for you. I will keep you posted and ask if he will come.
   
  Where is parking going to be etc?


----------



## oscarsaudio

Check with the Hotel before anyone starts getting soldering irons out they may not be to happy .


----------



## Turrican2

Very excited to attend this, looking forward to trying some gear.  Is anyone bringing a tera player?  would love the chance to audition one. Was hoping someone would be able to re-terminate my Whiplash hybrid to an RSA connector (I have the connector) but apparently Frank and Custom cables wont do that, pity. Maybe someone will bring a soldering iron and some expertise!
  
  
 Acapella11
  
  
 GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800
  
  
 (Toxic Copper).
  
  
 EddieE
  
  
 Naimless-Yulong D18 and A18,Onkyo ND-S1,Ipod,Hifiman HE400,Shure SRH1840 plus whatever else I can fit in the case.
  
  
 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.
  
  
 Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's
  
  
 JR41
  
  
 Suicidal Orange
  
  
 Proedros
  
  
 Somnambulist
  
  
 hifimanrookie
  
  
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
  
  
 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)
  
  
 KElyas
  
  
 Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i
  
  
 Louis940 Bringing: Beyer DT990 250 Pro, Digizoid ZO2
  
  
 Cakes
  
  
 Negura
  
  
 Corate
  
  
 MarkyB16
  
  
 MaxD
  
  
 Musicday
  
  
 Nulliverse
  
  
 Jay567
  
  
 Jimbob747 (tbc)
  
  
 Shipsupt

 MacBook Air/Nuforce CDP-8
 NAD M51
 Woo GES (Possibly STAX SRM-717)
 STAX S-002 (With SRM-002)
 STAX SR-202
 STAX SR-Lambda Nova Signature
 STAX SR-Sigma Pro
 STAX SR-007 MK I
 STAX SE-007 MK II
 Sennheiser HE-60
 Koss ESP-950
   
  
  
 Spakka
  
  
 Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps
  
  
 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.
  
  
 kryten123
  
  
 Musicdiddy
  
  
 Joeyjojo
  
  
 Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!
  
  
 Big-Man
  
  
 Uprightman
  
  
 Damianryan
  
  
 Granty1988
  
  
 DrHouse
  
  
 SamHedges
  
  
 Kabeer
  
  
 Jesusguy
  
  
 Bolampau
  
  
 Gofre
  
  
 Biesas
  
  
 Apmusson
  
  
 CantScareme
  
  
 MrQ
  
  
 Davedog (tbc)
  
  
 Super Snorlax
  
  
 Leonardo BVB
  
  
 Bandeira (tbc)
  
  
 Rocketron
  
  
 Threek
  
  
 Syntheticfish
  
  
 Krismusic
  
 Rightclick/Scissors
  
 Sceptre
  
  
 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+
  
  
 E3SEL + 2
  
  
 Ste
  
 Edopix
 Nixon- Heir Audio 4.Ai
  
 Benashraf
  
  
  
  
 Sykaruga
  
  
  
 Lenni
  
  
  
 RevC
  
  
  
 Piercer - Colorfly C4 and Beyerdynamic T5P's
  
  
 Turrican2 - DX-100, AKG3003i, Heir 3ai with Whiplash hybrid cable, RSA Predator. Can bring HE-500 with Toxic Silver poison balanced cable and o2 amp if anyone is interested.
  
 Trade Attending:
  
 Sennheiser
  
 Custom Cable
  
 Oscar Audio
  
 Wilkins Pouches


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote:updated  





turrican2 said:


> Very excited to attend this, looking forward to trying some gear.  Is anyone bringing a tera player?  would love the chance to audition one. Was hoping someone would be able to re-terminate my Whiplash hybrid to an RSA connector (I have the connector) but apparently Frank and Custom cables wont do that, pity. Maybe someone will bring a soldering iron and some expertise!
> 
> 
> Acapella11
> ...


 
  Updated list with my stuff on it


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> Ahh! I am on holiday during that week. Hope you guys have a nice time. Never missed a meet from 2009 but this is my first miss.


 
   
  Sorry to hear you can't make it buddy.


----------



## vkvedam

Can't help it John (jr41), can't tweak my plans either. Have a nice time and Sceptre could make it to the meet this time. And alvin_sawdust will be there most likely.


----------



## shipsupt

Thanks for that, I may consider leaving it behind, but I may bring it anyway to have a DAC source.
  Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> If you want to lessesn the load you don't have to bring your M51 as I'm bringing mine in - it's a heavy beast!


----------



## Julian H

Howdy folks
   
  Can someone fill me in on the format of the London meet?
   
  I am delighted to bring my kit for others to try but would not want to be tied to a table all afternoon demoing it. I want to be able to meet others and hear their kit too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers, Julian
   
  ps - there is a great hifi show going on tomorrow at Scalford, near Melton Mowbray, the HiFi Wigwam Pie Show. Loads of hifi and loads of great people to meet, so if you can, drop in for a mooch! There might even be a few headphone rigs knocking about too, there was a couple last year.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> Can't help it John (jr41), can't tweak my plans either. Have a nice time and Sceptre could make it to the meet this time. And alvin_sawdust will be there most likely.


 
  Hey Ven, sorry to hear you can't make it. Don't know if i can myself yet.
  Looks like another juicy meet.


----------



## Somnambulist

I won't have a laptop or anything so you'd be welcome to use mine in your setup - I'm just bringing it so people can listen to it in some way. One of the other guys wants to use the NAD via HDMI but no reason why we couldn't have two sources connected to it and just switch inputs depending on who wants to listen to what.
  Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Thanks for that, I may consider leaving it behind, but I may bring it anyway to have a DAC source.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Hey Ven, sorry to hear you can't make it. Don't know if i can myself yet.
> Looks like another juicy meet.


 
   
  Very juicy. I'll probably be moving flat around the time of the meet but I'll fit it all in some how. I'll be damned if I'm going to miss a Head-Fi meet!


----------



## shipsupt

Gotcha, cool, thanks.  
   
  It will be good for folks to hear the NAD.  I think it's a pretty solid piece of gear.
  Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> I won't have a laptop or anything so you'd be welcome to use mine in your setup - I'm just bringing it so people can listen to it in some way. One of the other guys wants to use the NAD via HDMI but no reason why we couldn't have two sources connected to it and just switch inputs depending on who wants to listen to what.


----------



## gavinfabl

I live on Dartmoor, Devon. London is far far away, but I will try and make it. Don't cant me in yet as I cannot commit due to unknown work diary. Nearer the time I should know more. 

Assuming I make it, I will bring with my Fiio E12 and E17. Sennheiser HD558, Audio Technica ATH-AD900x , Sony MDR-1R and Bose AE2i. And my iPod Classic. Music for every genre on it. 

The E12 works beautifully with my Sennheiser HD558 and I'm sure it will do so with most other Sennheiser cans further up the price bracket.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Very juicy. I'll probably be moving flat around the time of the meet but I'll fit it all in some how. I'll be damned if I'm going to miss a Head-Fi meet!


 
  You do have a duty John as you are one of the UK meet veterans


----------



## suicidal_orange

@Turrican2 I'll be bringing a Tera Player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Not sure why this is double-boxed but I have updated it...
   


> Acapella11
> 
> GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800 (Toxic Copper).
> 
> ...


----------



## Turrican2

Great to hear, really Looking forward to trying it, see how it compares to the dx.

Cheers
Turrican2


----------



## LFC_SL

My 2p worth, a much more useful sponsor would be someone who can provide free Comply tips otherwise IEM demoing would be limited to about three people or fellow IEM users who can use their own tips. Tip rolling is expensive enough on a personal level without multiplying that by a factor of 10/ 20/ however many may want to sample  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





sceptre said:


> Please add me to the list of attendees.
> 
> I'll update what I bring closer to the date.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Am very sure you was there in Manchester 2009?


----------



## Swimsonny

There is going to be a AK100 (mine), DX100, Hifi ET MA9 (mine), Tera Player and if it is released, i should have the 901, i am thinking a top tier player shoot out for sure!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> There is going to be a AK100 (mine), DX100, Hifi ET MA9 (mine), Tera Player and if it is released, i should have the 901, i am thinking a top tier player shoot out for sure!


 
  I will take my hm602..a very natural sounding dap and affordable.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I will take my hm602..a very natural sounding dap and affordable.


 
  I will also have both the HisoundAudio Novas as well but it cant keep up with the big boy DAPs. Hopefully the 602 can, actually ahs the same DAC as the the Tera Player!
   
  I will also have all my hundreds of portable amps and DACs such as the truly amazing, MyST 1866 PortaDAC 1866!


----------



## Turrican2

swimsonny said:


> There is going to be a AK100 (mine), DX100, Hifi ET MA9 (mine), Tera Player and if it is released, i should have the 901, i am thinking a top tier player shoot out for sure!




Can't wait, this should be really interesting.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





turrican2 said:


> Can't wait, this should be really interesting.


 
  I am not going to lie, it should be very exciting 
   
  We will also have the opportunity to try them all with a bucket load of IEMs. I will be bring loads of different models and i have seen a load of other said to be coming with other models, some i really am excited about! I really hope a FitEar To Go 334 will be attending!


----------



## Turrican2

swimsonny said:


> I am not going to lie, it should be very exciting
> 
> We will also have the opportunity to try them all with a bucket load of IEMs. I will be bring loads of different models and i have seen a load of other said to be coming with other models, some i really am excited about! I really hope a FitEar To Go 334 will be attending!




Yep, 334's and/or 1plus2's would be a welcome surprise. To compare with the akg3003. We'll see what turns up on the day.


----------



## Swimsonny

well i have been told for months now that i will be getting a 1plus2 but they apparently have so much demand they can get one too me yet! by the date i should hope so!
   
  Will give them an email now


----------



## smial1966

Swimsonny,
   
  I and other Tera Player (TP) owners will be very interested in any comparative test done between the aforementioned DAPs. Though I expect such a shoot out to confirm the sonic loveliness of the TP. Although the HM-901 should prove a worthy challenger and I really hope that it delivers.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> There is going to be a AK100 (mine), DX100, Hifi ET MA9 (mine), Tera Player and if it is released, i should have the 901, i am thinking a top tier player shoot out for sure!


----------



## Swimsonny

Nothing I have tried had quite got to the level of the year, the ma9 is good but does not manage the TP magic.

I can't charge guarantee that I'll have the 901 but there's a chance, I don't know how the release date is currently sitting.

Anyway I think we can have some good portable fun at the meet.

I'll bring some micro SD cards for music!


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Hopefully the 602 can, actually ahs the same DAC as the the Tera Player!


 
  The Tera Player uses Burr Brown DAC8552 and the 602 uses Philips TDA-1543


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





suicidal_orange said:


> The Tera Player uses Burr Brown DAC8552 and the 602 uses Philips TDA-1543


 
  Yeah..so far i know the hm602 is only dap who uses this almost vintage but natural (a bit warm) sounding dac but i can be wrong ofcourse.


----------



## Swimsonny

Please overlook my mistake,
   I wonder where I got this information.
  I will try and find my reasoning.:
   
  sorry guys


----------



## Takeanidea

I believe GSARider was looking at a headphone amp for the HD800s. I took my Fidelity Audio HPA200 SE off sale here recently because it's too good to part with, so I shall bring that. Might as well bring the Graham Slee Novo for comparison. I am happy to spend plenty of time sat by the tables, I don't know how this works but I can't have eyes everywhere so it'd be good if I'm looking after other people's stuff that there's someone else with me. I have a trader feedback rating(sorry it's only a +1 but it's a start) and a feedback rating of 100% on ebay as Takeanidea so I'm trustworthy have no fear


----------



## Swimsonny

I will be bringing the tralucent 1plus2 along with me to add to the mega IEM and DAP shoot I I'm going to do!


----------



## Turrican2

swimsonny said:


> I will be bringing the tralucent 1plus2 along with me to add to the mega IEM and DAP shoot I I'm going to do!




Bring some larger bore tips if you want to try the k3003. I use comply ts-500 they fit perfectly and provide excellent seal for me. If the tips fit something like the tf10 they will fit the k3003 well, but the regular comply t500's are too long and mess up the sound.


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





takeanidea said:


> I believe GSARider was looking at a headphone amp for the HD800s. I took my Fidelity Audio HPA200 SE off sale here recently because it's too good to part with, so I shall bring that. Might as well bring the Graham Slee Novo for comparison. I am happy to spend plenty of time sat by the tables, I don't know how this works but I can't have eyes everywhere so it'd be good if I'm looking after other people's stuff that there's someone else with me. I have a trader feedback rating(sorry it's only a +1 but it's a start) and a feedback rating of 100% on ebay as Takeanidea so I'm trustworthy have no fear


 

 Yes and still looking, holding on until the meet now to try a selection with my HD 800's. Those that have a lot of equipment to set up, please come along by 9.30am and that way you'll have time to set up. Once we're together, we can work out who can look after who's equipment if they would like to go for a wander.


----------



## Swimsonny

I'll bring myself a load if tips, I have a drawer dedicated to them i
  nwil
  l will see if Comply want to sponsor the shoot out with a load of tips


----------



## Cakes

Acapella11
  
 GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800 (Toxic Copper).
  
 EddieE
  
 Naimless-Yulong D18 and A18,Onkyo ND-S1,Ipod,Hifiman HE400,Shure SRH1840 plus whatever else I can fit in the case.
  
 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.
  
 Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's
  
 JR41
  
 Suicidal Orange Bringing: Tera Player, Ultrasone Edition 8, Pro 750, Sony PFR-V1 (more to add nearer the time)
  
 Proedros
  
 Somnambulist Bringing: iBasso DX100 NAD M51 DAC  MG6Pro customs
  
 hifimanrookie: asus i7 laptop with lots of flac, he500 with toxic cables black widows 8wire 22awg, hm602 and if i find a way to transport it safe into a plane...my mighty 337.
  
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
  
 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)
  
 KElyas
  
 Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i
  
 Louis940 Bringing: Beyer DT990 250 Pro, Digizoid ZO2
  
*Cakes Bringing:* AKG K1000 with Stefan AA Equinox cable (standard jack, SE), Sen HD800 with DHC Macromolecule cable (standard jack, SE), Eastern Audio Dac Plus with DEXA upgrade. If space permits I can also bring an Isotek Nova power conditioner which fits up to 6 source components. 
  
 Negura
  
 Corate
  
 MarkyB16
  
 MaxD
  
 Musicday
  
 Nulliverse
  
 Jay567
  
 Jimbob747 (tbc)
  
 Shipsupt

 MacBook Air/Nuforce CDP-8
 NAD M51
 Woo GES (Possibly STAX SRM-717)
 STAX S-002 (With SRM-002)
 STAX SR-202
 STAX SR-Lambda Nova Signature
 STAX SR-Sigma Pro
 STAX SR-007 MK I
 STAX SE-007 MK II
 Sennheiser HE-60
 Koss ESP-950
   
 Spakka
  
 Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps

 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.
  
 kryten123
  
 Musicdiddy
  
 Joeyjojo
  
 Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!
  
 Big-Man
  
 Uprightman
  
 Damianryan
  
 Granty1988
  
 DrHouse
  
 SamHedges
  
 Kabeer
  
 Jesusguy
  
 Bolampau
  
 Gofre
  
 Biesas
  
 Apmusson
  
 CantScareme
  
 MrQ
  
 Davedog (tbc)
  
 Super Snorlax
  
 Leonardo BVB
  
 Bandeira (tbc)
  
 Rocketron
  
 Threek
  
 Syntheticfish
  
 Krismusic
  
 Rightclick/Scissors
  
 Sceptre
  
 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+
  
 E3SEL + 2
  
 Ste
  
 Edopix
  
 Nixon- Heir Audio 4.Ai
  
 Benashraf
  
 Sykaruga
  
 Lenni
  
 RevC
  
 Piercer - Colorfly C4 and Beyerdynamic T5P's
  
 Turrican2 - DX-100, AKG3003i, Heir 3ai with Whiplash hybrid cable, RSA Predator. Can bring HE-500 with Toxic Silver poison balanced cable and o2 amp if anyone is interested.
  
  
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 Sennheiser
  
 Custom Cable
  
 Oscar Audio
  
 Wilkins Pouches


----------



## RoseasYs

well, i'm just new as a student in UK， all my equipment are not beside now (it's not easy to carry and take a big space),  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  student is always the tragedy....
  could anyone tell me about some local famous shops in UK that carry much in the way of headphones and headphone amplifiers?  ehhh, not be so far, i'm in Bournemouth ....
  now i consider to buy sr-1 or gs1000i in march,  if anyone just has one and will sell it , plx pm me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  i'm looking forwards to join the meeting, although 2 assignments should be submitted before 28th.
  thx


----------



## Cakensaur

Does anyone have any High end Grados? I'd really like to hear one of the PS/GS models :>


----------



## zenpunk

I am pretty sure my mate and fellow Headfier Damianryan will bring his GS1000 and RS2 but they are rubbish anyway...


----------



## Cakensaur

Maybe for some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.. i'm quite a fan of the Grado sound... and let me guess, you aren't? 
  I may love them x)
  we will have to see.


----------



## zenpunk

I was kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I was quite impressed by his RS2 out of the SE output of my LD MKVI to be honest. Grados can sound amazing but they are an acquired taste.


----------



## damianryan

Hi Cakensaur,      Yes I'll bring my GS1000 and RS2's along and with a bit of luck I might even have all the parts to build and bring some Magnum/jmoney/vibrolabs/Grado hybrid/mongrel things........
  I'll also bring some reaming equipment to enlarge the bore of Zenpunks auditory canal in order that the music can properly reach his Cochlea....yes,  that should help......


----------



## zenpunk

Hey! Junior boy, don't belittle me I am a 1000+ headfier.


----------



## Cakensaur

Thats great! thanks  !


----------



## damianryan

Humblest apologies oh master poster.....I got ahead of my self.......


----------



## saint.panda

Would love to come. Is there a sign up sheet somewhere?


----------



## Takeanidea

ste said:


> Trev, yes I will definitely bring my T1s, they're excellent phones and worth a listen.



 
 thanks very much Ste


----------



## Takeanidea

daniel_hokkaido said:


> any headroom or ray samuels amps would be great.
> 
> EDIT: could someone sort out 4-pin balanced cables for 650s, 700s and 800s ? for use with HDVA amps. cheers!



 
 Did you mean the ray samuels portables or the large ones?


----------



## Takeanidea

gsarider said:


> Yes and still looking, holding on until the meet now to try a selection with my HD 800's. Those that have a lot of equipment to set up, please come along by 9.30am and that way you'll have time to set up. Once we're together, we can work out who can look after who's equipment if they would like to go for a wander.



 
 Sorry I don't get into London til 0920 at the bus station it'll be closer to 10 - sorry but I have a lot of miles to cover


----------



## Takeanidea

cakes said:


> Acapella11
> 
> GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800 (Toxic Copper).
> 
> ...


----------



## Takeanidea

saint.panda said:


> Would love to come. Is there a sign up sheet somewhere?



 
 The sign up sheet is the latest listing you can find here. You quote it and add your details to it Trev


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





takeanidea said:


> Sorry I don't get into London til 0920 at the bus station it'll be closer to 10 - sorry but I have a lot of miles to cover


 
  I come from overseas..lolz.so i dontknow if i can make it so early gsadriver...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.dont even know ifthere is such an early flight that saturday..or else i have to take a late night friday flight and get a hotel or something.
   
  how bout electricity? R there enough wall sockets for all the (more electricity dependable) stuff we bring..i myself alwaysdirectly connect my 337 into 2 wall sockets (it has two powercords!) to my ears it sounds best in that way connected to electricity...a tube amp maniac told me that in the past if u have a strong tube amp.
   
  ps..am keeping ALL my fingers crossed hoping frank from toxic cables can make it to the meet!


----------



## zenpunk

I just realised I still have a balanced cable for a H650 so will be bringing it along if anyone is interested.


----------



## GSARider

That's fine chaps, those that are coming a long distance, it's not an issue.


----------



## Edoardo

Count me in count me in!!!! (Is this enough or do I have to sign anywhere?)

 I'll be coming straight from Venice, so I don't think I'll be able to bring much stuff. My music for sure.


----------



## GSARider

If anyone has been missed, please copy & paste the list and add your name on.
  
   
   
   
  
 GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800 (Toxic Copper).
  
 EddieE
  
 Naimless-Yulong D18 and A18,Onkyo ND-S1,Ipod,Hifiman HE400,Shure SRH1840 plus whatever else I can fit in the case.
  
 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.
  
 Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's
  
 JR41
  
 Suicidal Orange Bringing: Tera Player, Ultrasone Edition 8, Pro 750, Sony PFR-V1 (more to add nearer the time)
  
 Proedros
  
 Somnambulist Bringing: iBasso DX100 NAD M51 DAC  MG6Pro customs
  
 hifimanrookie: asus i7 laptop with lots of flac, he500 with toxic cables black widows 8wire 22awg, hm602 and if i find a way to transport it safe into a plane...my mighty 337.
  
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
  
 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)
  
 KElyas
  
 Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i
  
 Louis940 Bringing: Beyer DT990 250 Pro, Digizoid ZO2
  
*Cakes Bringing:* AKG K1000 with Stefan AA Equinox cable (standard jack, SE), Sen HD800 with DHC Macromolecule cable (standard jack, SE), Eastern Audio Dac Plus with DEXA upgrade. If space permits I can also bring an Isotek Nova power conditioner which fits up to 6 source components. 
  
 Negura
  
 Corate
  
 MarkyB16
  
 MaxD
  
 Musicday
  
 Nulliverse
  
 Jay567
  
 Jimbob747 (tbc)
  
 Shipsupt

 MacBook Air/Nuforce CDP-8
 NAD M51
 Woo GES (Possibly STAX SRM-717)
 STAX S-002 (With SRM-002)
 STAX SR-202
 STAX SR-Lambda Nova Signature
 STAX SR-Sigma Pro
 STAX SR-007 MK I
 STAX SE-007 MK II
 Sennheiser HE-60
 Koss ESP-950
   
 Spakka
  
 Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp Fidelity Audio HPA 200 SE Headphone Amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps

 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.
  
 kryten123
  
 Musicdiddy
  
 Joeyjojo
  
 Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!
  
 Big-Man
  
 Uprightman
  
 Damianryan
  
 Granty1988
  
 DrHouse
  
 SamHedges
  
 Kabeer
  
 Jesusguy
  
 Bolampau
  
 Gofre
  
 Biesas
  
 Apmusson
  
 CantScareme
  
 MrQ
  
 Davedog (tbc)
  
 Super Snorlax
  
 Leonardo BVB
  
 Bandeira (tbc)
  
 Rocketron
  
 Threek
  
 Syntheticfish
  
 Krismusic
  
 Rightclick/Scissors
  
 Sceptre
  
 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+
  
 E3SEL + 2
  
 Ste
  
 Edopix
  
 Nixon- Heir Audio 4.Ai
  
 Benashraf
  
 Sykaruga
  
 Lenni
  
 RevC
  
 Piercer - Colorfly C4 and Beyerdynamic T5P's
  
 Turrican2 - DX-100, AKG3003i, Heir 3ai with Whiplash hybrid cable, RSA Predator. Can bring HE-500 with Toxic Silver poison balanced cable and o2 amp if anyone is interested.
  
 Acapella
  
 Edoardo
  
  
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 Sennheiser
  
 Custom Cable
  
 Oscar Audio
  
 Wilkins Pouches


----------



## shipsupt

I can't speak for this venue or meets in the UK, but after running a few in the US I can say that you can never bring enough extension cords and power strips! 
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> how bout electricity? R there enough wall sockets for all the (more electricity dependable) stuff we bring..i myself alwaysdirectly connect my 337 into 2 wall sockets (it has two powercords!) to my ears it sounds best in that way connected to electricity...a tube amp maniac told me that in the past if u have a strong tube amp.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I can't speak for this venue or meets in the UK, but after running a few in the US I can say that you can never bring enough extension cords and power strips!


 






 My amp really doesnt like extension cords!!!


----------



## shipsupt

I have to admit I'm speculating here, I haven't been to this venue, but typically --> Think about that hotel conference room where everyone is trying to figure out where they can plug in their laptop... that's normally the power situation.  Extension cords and power strips become a must.
   
  If it's critical you may be able to set up your gear closer to an outlet.
   
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> My amp really doesnt like extension cords!!!


----------



## smial1966

This is a very valid concern. As last year we had 12 double sockets (24 individual power points) at the UK Head-Fi Meet and still needed to buy two distribution strips from Tesco (providing another 8 sockets) on the day to satisfy demand.
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I have to admit I'm speculating here, I haven't been to this venue, but typically --> Think about that hotel conference room where everyone is trying to figure out where they can plug in their laptop... that's normally the power situation.  Extension cords and power strips become a must.
> 
> If it's critical you may be able to set up your gear closer to an outlet.


----------



## GSARider

I'll have to check with the venue as to how many power points there are, but it's doubtful that there will be enough without using extensions given the number of people bringing equipment.


----------



## fihidelity

Is there any chance of a little USB cable shootout? I'm skeptical of these £500 USB cables and it seems like a great opportunity to do some blind testing to see if there really is much, if any difference between the high and low end offerings.


----------



## zenpunk

Sadly meets are the worst places to run such shootout and to criticaly evaluate equipments as they are usually just too noisy.


----------



## naimless

Has anyone got an Arcam DRdock they could bring along I want to check it will work with my Dac.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> Is there any chance of a little USB cable shootout? I'm skeptical of these £500 USB cables and it seems like a great opportunity to do some blind testing to see if there really is much, if any difference between the high and low end offerings.


 
   
  ive a 70 quid ish furutech formula 2 one


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





takeanidea said:


> Did you mean the ray samuels portables or the large ones?


 
   
  portables if you have any. im using apex glacier and am wondering whether for genres other than classical if a darker amp would suit my er4s


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Sadly meets are the worst places to run such shootout and to criticaly evaluate equipments as they are usually just too noisy.


 
  I've not been to one before, that's a shame.
   
  Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> ive a 70 quid ish furutech formula 2 one


 
  I was thinking of buying a cheapo one, cutting, stripping and doing some botch job re-soldering on it and then we'd have a super low end contender.


----------



## smial1966

HiFi Critic magazine recently held a USB cable `shoot out' and tested variants ranging from £20 to £500. Interestingly the Supra Cables USB costing £27 was rated very highly indeed and ranked higher than several far more expensive cables. 
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> I've not been to one before, that's a shame.
> 
> I was thinking of buying a cheapo one, cutting, stripping and doing some botch job re-soldering on it and then we'd have a super low end contender.


----------



## Somnambulist

Yep. Meets are for socialising, getting a feel for gear, but definitely not any kind of critical listening or testing.
  Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Sadly meets are the worst places to run such shootout and to criticaly evaluate equipments as they are usually just too noisy.


----------



## saint.panda

Acapella11
  
 GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800 (Toxic Copper).
  
 EddieE
  
 Naimless-Yulong D18 and A18,Onkyo ND-S1,Ipod,Hifiman HE400,Shure SRH1840 plus whatever else I can fit in the case.
  
 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.
  
 Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's
  
 JR41
  
 Suicidal Orange Bringing: Tera Player, Ultrasone Edition 8, Pro 750, Sony PFR-V1 (more to add nearer the time)
  
 Proedros
  
 Somnambulist Bringing: iBasso DX100 NAD M51 DAC  MG6Pro customs
  
 hifimanrookie: asus i7 laptop with lots of flac, he500 with toxic cables black widows 8wire 22awg, hm602 and if i find a way to transport it safe into a plane...my mighty 337.
  
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
  
 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)
  
 KElyas
  
 Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i
  
 Louis940 Bringing: Beyer DT990 250 Pro, Digizoid ZO2
  
*Cakes Bringing:* AKG K1000 with Stefan AA Equinox cable (standard jack, SE), Sen HD800 with DHC Macromolecule cable (standard jack, SE), Eastern Audio Dac Plus with DEXA upgrade. If space permits I can also bring an Isotek Nova power conditioner which fits up to 6 source components. 
  
 Negura
  
 Corate
  
 MarkyB16
  
 MaxD
  
 Musicday
  
 Nulliverse
  
 Jay567
  
 Jimbob747 (tbc)
  
 Shipsupt

 MacBook Air/Nuforce CDP-8
 NAD M51
 Woo GES (Possibly STAX SRM-717)
 STAX S-002 (With SRM-002)
 STAX SR-202
 STAX SR-Lambda Nova Signature
 STAX SR-Sigma Pro
 STAX SR-007 MK I
 STAX SE-007 MK II
 Sennheiser HE-60
 Koss ESP-950
   
 Spakka
  
 Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps

 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.
  
 kryten123
  
 Musicdiddy
  
 Joeyjojo
  
 Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!
  
 Big-Man
  
 Uprightman
  
 Damianryan
  
 Granty1988
  
 DrHouse
  
 SamHedges
  
 Kabeer
  
 Jesusguy
  
 Bolampau
  
 Gofre
  
 Biesas
  
 Apmusson
  
 CantScareme
  
 MrQ
  
 Davedog (tbc)
  
 Super Snorlax
  
 Leonardo BVB
  
 Bandeira (tbc)
  
 Rocketron
  
 Threek
  
 Syntheticfish
  
 Krismusic
  
 Rightclick/Scissors
  
 Sceptre
  
 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+
  
 E3SEL + 2
  
 Ste
  
 Edopix
  
 Nixon- Heir Audio 4.Ai
  
 Benashraf
  
 Sykaruga
  
 Lenni
  
 RevC
  
 Piercer - Colorfly C4 and Beyerdynamic T5P's
  
 Turrican2 - DX-100, AKG3003i, Heir 3ai with Whiplash hybrid cable, RSA Predator. Can bring HE-500 with Toxic Silver poison balanced cable and o2 amp if anyone is interested.
  
 saint.panda - Grado HF2, Headamp Pico, AT ESW9, maybe Grado PS-1
  
  
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 Sennheiser
  
 Custom Cable
  
 Oscar Audio
  
 Wilkins Pouches


----------



## Takeanidea

daniel_hokkaido said:


> portables if you have any. im using apex glacier and am wondering whether for genres other than classical if a darker amp would suit my er4s



I have the rsa the hornet so it'll be coming along


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Cool thanks, 
   
  Any DSD Dacs coming along?


----------



## Spakka

Blergh I can no longer come ... It's a bit too close to my finals. Sucks.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> Cool thanks,
> 
> Any DSD Dacs coming along?


 
  As far i u derstand: only the nad m51 until now..
  hope someone takes a chord qutehd or matrix xsabre with them..i even hope someone takes the wadia 121 with them..its not dsd..but i heard wondefull things about that last one!!


----------



## robfol

Great idea!
   
  I plan to bring some Arcam rPACs DAC/Headphone amps for everyone to try on various sources and I'll demonstrate Awareness! The Headphone app on iPhone and Android Tablets
   
  Sure I can raise a raffle prize too
   
  Cheers R


----------



## 4lx

Count me in


----------



## Somnambulist

Just to double confirm, deffo brining a friend along. It'll be his first time so be gentle!


----------



## Big Poppa G

Guys , can I come? I live a few stops from russle Square and have never attended a head -fi meet so I am not sure how they work.
  regards G


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





big poppa g said:


> Guys , can I come? I live a few stops from russle Square and have never attended a head -fi meet so I am not sure how they work.
> regards G


 
   
  Yes no problem, just let us know if you can't make it.


----------



## Artcheezzz

I`m newbie here and beeing an audiophile, planning to take HD-650 and AH-D600. And the main thing what i would like to demonstrate is the NAD c352 integrated headphone socket.
  No... don`t laugh  I tried DacMagic Plus out, Fiio e9, Greek OBH11[size=x-small] and can tell you they do the job good, but NAD do very similar or even better  [/size]
  [size=x-small]Wonder can you count me in? I have to come alone or come with my friend?[/size]


----------



## PhilW

robfol said:


> Great idea!
> 
> I plan to bring some Arcam rPACs DAC/Headphone amps for everyone to try on various sources and I'll demonstrate Awareness! The Headphone app on iPhone and Android Tablets
> 
> ...




Rob,

 you don't think you could grab an rBlink for wireless source. I would bring one but we can't seem to keep them in stock, they are too popular. lol

As for dsd, the Resonessence Invicta will do DoP.

 regards


----------



## GSARider

All are welcome along.


----------



## hifimanrookie

If applying keeps this rate up we will be at the max of 120 attendends really soon


----------



## RoseasYs

yeah, i wish to attend this!!! first time to join a headfi meeting in UK....


----------



## leleuk

Will be there with some daily use stuff, my first event like this,  very looking forward to it.


----------



## D.C.

Count me in guys. I will take a day off from work just for this. Can't wait


----------



## Baconrind

Count me in , should be good


----------



## Nixon

Building my bottlehead cracking today so might be able to bring that down too if anyone's interested.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





nixon said:


> Building my bottlehead cracking today so might be able to bring that down too if anyone's interested.


 
  Dude I am v v v interested. i just started DIY (some maplin kits sofar) ...how long did it take from order to your door btw? Tyll's vid on building the kit 
  is a great watch also: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/marvelously-addictive-bottlehead-crack
   
  I know Leiven from headfonia said the er4s iems are lush out of the bottlehead. Ill bring em along with some spare tips


----------



## Mike76

Hello, I would like to come too.
  I have been following the forums for a some time.
  My current equipment: HD650, Bottlehead Crack, PS Audio DL3, but I have limited carrying capacity - plane from Dublin, especially when I will take a photo camera (my other hobby).


----------



## GSARider

Okay chaps - great to have you coming along...


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





mike76 said:


> Hello, I would like to come too.
> I have been following the forums for a some time.
> My current equipment: HD650, Bottlehead Crack, PS Audio DL3, but I have limited carrying capacity - plane from Dublin, especially when I will take a photo camera (my other hobby).


 
  ah a fellow irish man! and one with a bottlehead also! im gearing up (literally) to order one. look forward to hearing it and your experiences. Is it with the speedball upgrade?


----------



## Swimsonny

I will be bringing the new rein audio x3 DAC.

Cosmic ears are sending me some freebies
Also passed my driving test!!! What parking arrangement?


----------



## Mike76

Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> ah a fellow irish man! and one with a bottlehead also! im gearing up (literally) to order one. look forward to hearing it and your experiences. Is it with the speedball upgrade?


 
  Actually I live in Ireland but I'm from Poland.
  The Crack – basic version. I'm new user - I ordered it before Christmas so one month delivery wasn’t bad  One week fun with building and I'm not disappointed. Works great with HD650.
  Only one issue - white noise in background on very loud settings when connected to the same power socket with PC. But is couple ways to deal with it.
  I plan to test it with HD800 but I can't promise anything yet.


----------



## GSARider

Not too long to go how chaps...and Custom Cans have confirmed today that they will be attending.


----------



## GSARider

Okay chaps, some folk were asking about parking...I've updated the first post also...
   
*Parking*
   
  There is an NCP just around the corner from the Hotel  and details of this and other parking can be found here:
   
  http://en.parkopedia.co.uk/parking/hotel/the-hotel-russell-london/


----------



## GSARider

Just sent an inquiry via the parking website to some company that owns 10 spaces in the NCP - £9 via them to park overnight.


----------



## Swimsonny

so could i get one of the 10? I will not be staying over night, just there for teh day!


----------



## GSARider

It's open to anyone to book parking - will be cheaper this way.


----------



## oscarsaudio

Count me in for any parking deals ,as close as possible as there's alot of weight to my items.


----------



## GSARider

Sorry chaps there is no group deal on parking, please use the link I posted above and also into the first post of this thread for where you can book individually.


----------



## Swimsonny

X2 of the above. I'm in but as close as possible as I'll be bringing a lot


----------



## radgroza

Hi All!
   
  Although I am a new member here (my first post on head-fi.org) but I am not new to the Hi-End Audio.
  Please count me in. 
  It will be my pleasure to be on the showcase in London as living in Dublin made me really hungry for such events 
   
  I am going to bring with me my new solid state dual mono headphone amplifier I've just built recently specially for my HD650 and HD600 (dual output).
  And this is not my first construction. Previously I've build a number of power apmlifiers. I am rebuilding my site (www.radioactivepages.com) to put some results of my hobby activities. So I hope soon I will be able to share with you some pictures of it either on my site or here on the forum.
   
  See you in London.
  BTW: Great location, near to the best coffee in town, really! 
   
  Rad


----------



## ProTofik

Hi. 
  I've never been on any meeting like this. What are you guys doing there?
  Is it like everyone brings in their gears so others can have a listen to them?
  I think I may attend it with my friend...
  I would love to listen to LCD-2/3, HD800 and AKG K701/2. Here where I live it is not possible to find anything better than beats...
   
  Can you keep a place for me and my friend? We need to organise some transport to England...
  I don't really know if I can bring something good with me. My gear in compare to yours is "cheap". I have ODAC / O2 / HD600 and HD650.


----------



## majnu

10% discount don't all rush in at once.


----------



## krismusic

If I make it I will bring my Graham Slee Voyager and Digizoid Zo2.


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





protofik said:


> Hi.
> I've never been on any meeting like this. What are you guys doing there?
> Is it like everyone brings in their gears so others can have a listen to them?
> I think I may attend it with my friend...
> ...


 
   
  Yep not a problem.


----------



## hifimanrookie

I read that the meet can only have 120 people..how u check that?
   
  Do u get some kind of name tag? Do u need to pay some kind of entrance fee? Even if its a symbolic price of lets say 10gbp..in that way u can rule out the ones who wont come anyway but who say they will and so keep places open for the ones who actually wanna come and just are on the other side of 120 attendants..and
   
  as i understand we will have some mixing of equipment..in that case its convenient to know who is who..so we can find each other quickly and on which table we sit/stand together..
   
  and what somebody here suggested..we have to find a way to check who will look after ur rig if u want to try another rig on another table. Safety first!


----------



## GSARider

There's about 80 at the moment. No arrangement for name badges.


----------



## WALL-E

Please count me in as well.
  Can't wait and try the HD800. I have a HE-500 and Burson Conductor I can bring with me, hope so the gear be not too heavy to take it on plane? looking forward to meeting you folks.


----------



## ProTofik

You guys should know this better than me. Is it OK to carry ODAC and O2 with AC adapter in hand baggage?


----------



## mp101

I hope to be coming too, I have lots of portable amps, most in my profile, I havent used a lot of them in some time, so some may be for sale


----------



## Takeanidea

No different than a laptop with ac adapter. You're fine


----------



## granty1988

Not sure what type of music other people are bringing, but im certainly getting my playlist ready.
   
  Also not that there in the league of your equipment but i will be bringing my Grado SR80 and Fiio E11


----------



## shipsupt

I carry more gear in my portable stack all the time.  I'm hardly even asked to take it out of the bag.  You'll have no trouble.
   
  Quote: 





protofik said:


> You guys should know this better than me. Is it OK to carry ODAC and O2 with AC adapter in hand baggage?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I carry more gear in my portable stack all the time.  I'm hardly even asked to take it out of the bag.  You'll have no trouble.


 
  I once took a completely dissambled pc in my backpack: psu,assembled motherboard, gpu and so on..only the case was on site in portugal..the rest i took with me from the netherlands to install it in..no problems at all!


----------



## ProTofik

> Not sure what type of music other people are bringing, but im certainly getting my playlist ready.


 
  I will bring some of my music on my S3. When listening to people's headphones I will play it through ODAC/O2. 
   
  Is anyone bringing in LCD-2 or 3? I looked through the whole thread but can't see it.


----------



## negura

protofik said:


> I will bring some of my music on my S3. When listening to people's headphones I will play it through ODAC/O2.
> 
> Is anyone bringing in LCD-2 or 3? I looked through the whole thread but can't see it.




I will likely bring my Lcd-2.2s and would definitely love to hear the 3s.


----------



## proedros

definitely coming
   
  don't have anything fancy to bring along , just my J3/arrow 4G/re-272 listening kit
   
  very curious to see how all these top headphones sound like - so far an 100% iem person


----------



## Somnambulist

Yeah, I'm the same. Speakers at home, IEMs on the go, but it's good fun listening to a proper headphone rig. I didn't do much of that at the last meet I went to so I'm making sure I check out various top-tier phones this time round.
  Quote: 





proedros said:


> definitely coming
> 
> don't have anything fancy to bring along , just my J3/arrow 4G/re-272 listening kit
> 
> very curious to see how all these top headphones sound like - so far an 100% iem person


----------



## ProTofik

> I will likely bring my Lcd-2.2s and would definitely love to hear the 3s.


 
  I will be looking out for you then


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Anyone hear or bringing Benchmark DAC2 HGC??


----------



## TechNowUK

First post on the Head-Fi forums, and hopefully an agreeable one at that!
   
  My colleague Kieron and his other half will be attending the head-fi meet up on 27th of April (if you'll have him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
   
  Ben


----------



## GSARider

sounds good Ben, we'll see them both there.


----------



## Sleepaphobic

This looks pretty cool. If the Orpheus is really going to be there that will be awesome.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





sleepaphobic said:


> This looks pretty cool. If the Orpheus is really going to be there that will be awesome.


 
   
  So the hd650/700/800/orpheus (he60?) are there And all of the top hifiman's and audezes..i mean..i hope so..lcd 2.2 and he500 is confirmed..
  only now leaves the he6 and lcd3 to be confirmed..anyone?
  and the lower tier stax'es..the more affordable ones like sr507?


----------



## Takeanidea

I shall be bringing along my newly purchased stax srx mk 3 (circa 1985) with energiser and amp for people to have a listen to. Be prepared for a surprise there... It's a battery run portable set up.
It can be (sort of) compared to my other hd800 slee novo portable set up.
It's all run on 2 power packs.


----------



## shipsupt

I'll have the HE-60 (baby orpheus) there.  Sounds like Sennheiser confirmed they'll have the HE-90 there.
  From STAX I plan to bring: SR-002, SR-202, Lambda Nova Signature, SR-Sigma Pro, SR-007 MK I and MK II.  
  From Koss the ESP-950.
   
   
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> So the hd650/700/800/orpheus (he60?) are there And all of the top hifiman's and audezes..i mean..i hope so..lcd 2.2 and he500 is confirmed..
> only now leaves the he6 and lcd3 to be confirmed..anyone?
> and the lower tier stax'es..the more affordable ones like sr507?


----------



## Takeanidea

I am very excited about all those other stax. Ive only ever heard mine.


----------



## Gravitech

I reckon i'll be popping down to have a look around 

 I can bring MarkL D5000 and a Yulong D100 if anyone's interested?


----------



## GSARider

Bring along whatever you can manage and are happy to do so.


----------



## GSARider

Great news Ladies & Gents. I asked Sennheiser if they would provide a pair of HD800's for the charity raffle and they have agreed...! Now these are a very special pair of HD800's as they will have the serial no 20,000 which has been allocated for the event.
   
  The charity for all funds will be the Make A Wish Foundation. We have a number of great prizes now and the raffle ticket price is being discussed just now, however I reckon £10 a ticket is fair given that there issue high value prizes and only 120 or so folk attending. Does that sound fair?


----------



## Takeanidea

I think that's a fair price.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Great news Ladies & Gents. I asked Sennheiser if they would provide a pair of HD800's for the charity raffle and they have agreed...! Now these are a very special pair of HD800's as they will have the serial no 20,000 which has been allocated for the event.
> 
> The charity for all funds will be the Make A Wish Foundation. We have a number of great prizes now and the raffle ticket price is being discussed just now, however I reckon £10 a ticket is fair given that there issue high value prizes and only 120 or so folk attending. Does that sound fair?


 
  Yes!!!  that's awesome!


----------



## TheJesusGuy

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Great news Ladies & Gents. I asked Sennheiser if they would provide a pair of HD800's for the charity raffle and they have agreed...! Now these are a very special pair of HD800's as they will have the serial no 20,000 which has been allocated for the event.
> 
> The charity for all funds will be the Make A Wish Foundation. We have a number of great prizes now and the raffle ticket price is being discussed just now, however I reckon £10 a ticket is fair given that there issue high value prizes and only 120 or so folk attending. Does that sound fair?


 
  Very fair indeed


----------



## CEE TEE

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I'll have the HE-60 (baby orpheus) there.  Sounds like Sennheiser confirmed they'll have the HE-90 there.
> From STAX I plan to bring: SR-002, SR-202, Lambda Nova Signature, SR-Sigma Pro, SR-007 MK I and MK II.
> From Koss the ESP-950.


 
  Please give *ship *a hard time about his avatar. _ (That's not something he pulled off of the interwebs...)_
   
  This guy is an "unsung hero" of the Bay Area Meets.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  (You don't have him "across the pond" forever, we want him back.)


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Great news Ladies & Gents. I asked Sennheiser if they would provide a pair of HD800's for the charity raffle and they have agreed...! Now these are a very special pair of HD800's as they will have the serial no 20,000 which has been allocated for the event.
> 
> The charity for all funds will be the Make A Wish Foundation. We have a number of great prizes now and the raffle ticket price is being discussed just now, however I reckon £10 a ticket is fair given that there issue high value prizes and only 120 or so folk attending. Does that sound fair?


 
  Hey GSA, any confirmation of Senn bringing 4-pin balanced cables for use with new amps? with terminations for 600 series, 700s and 800s?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Great news Ladies & Gents. I asked Sennheiser if they would provide a pair of HD800's for the charity raffle and they have agreed...! Now these are a very special pair of HD800's as they will have the serial no 20,000 which has been allocated for the event.
> 
> The charity for all funds will be the Make A Wish Foundation. We have a number of great prizes now and the raffle ticket price is being discussed just now, however I reckon £10 a ticket is fair given that there issue high value prizes and only 120 or so folk attending. Does that sound fair?


 
  Ofcourse its fair...its a good cause...is it possible to contribute more also if ur willing/able to? as its for a very good cause!! Well done mate..am honoured to attend the meet..
   
  a unique hd800 huh? Mmmmmm what are the other prices? I think i missed that part..yeah yeah i know..greedy..lolz..so pls forgive me..hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  U guys made my headfi heart proud. And sennheiser..respect for this.


----------



## shipsupt

Wow!  Very generous.  Awesome prize.  Great idea to give to charity.  well done GSA to ask and Sennheiser to provide!
  Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Great news Ladies & Gents. I asked Sennheiser if they would provide a pair of HD800's for the charity raffle and they have agreed...! Now these are a very special pair of HD800's as they will have the serial no 20,000 which has been allocated for the event.
> 
> The charity for all funds will be the Make A Wish Foundation. We have a number of great prizes now and the raffle ticket price is being discussed just now, however I reckon £10 a ticket is fair given that there issue high value prizes and only 120 or so folk attending. Does that sound fair?


----------



## shipsupt

Handsome is as handsome does!
  
  Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Please give *ship *a hard time about his avatar. _ (That's not something he pulled off of the interwebs...)_
> 
> This guy is an "unsung hero" of the Bay Area Meets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Somnambulist

Fantastic. I'm in.


----------



## Mikerobbrook

Sennheiser use the Astell and Kern AK100 players to demonstrate their headphones and in-ears with now, as well as their own head amps. so there will be several of these 24/192k mini beauties to play with as well.  So you know chaps.


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Ofcourse its fair...its a good cause...is it possible to contribute more also if ur willing/able to? as its for a very good cause!! Well done mate..am honoured to attend the meet..
> 
> a unique hd800 huh? Mmmmmm what are the other prices? I think i missed that part..yeah yeah i know..greedy..lolz..so pls forgive me..hehehe
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks, hopefully we can raise a bit for the charity too, best way to donate more is to buy more tickets...100% of the cash going in will go to the charity. Just so that everyone understands, no cash or goods will be given to me for organising and I'm paying for my own hotel room too.
   
  What other prices do you mean? The HD800's are a £1,000 a pair.
   
  Btw, we're trying to get a signature on the box from Daniel Sennheiser too, although this isn't confirmed and may not happen, however having the serial no 20,000 is pretty good imo, especially as it's a raffle prize...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also bear in mind that there are only 120 people coming, so chances are good...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This is what we have confirmed as prizes:
   
  HD800's from Sennheiser plus possibly another pair of Momentum's or Amperiors
  £150 Voucher from Toxic Cables
  Bitzie DAC from Graham Slee
  Tbc from Oscar Audio
   
   
  Astell & Kearn might also be attending - tbc and of course Arcam are also coming along hopefully.


----------



## krismusic

This is starting to sound unmissable.


----------



## CantScareMe

Quote: 





saint.panda said:


> Acapella11
> 
> GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800 (Toxic Copper).
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Yea, the raffle sounds very good. Definitely will chip in.
   
  Can't wait for this meet actually!.....I was at the bristol hifi show a few weeks ago and was very impressed with the ie800 iem. Unfortunately they didn't have it in stock and so I wasn't able to take advantage of the 15% off. Actually I could have pre-ordered it, but it was going to be delivered in april at the earliest - so I thought I may as well get it at the meet (similar discount I assume so that's nice!).
   
*The sennheiser ie800 would be selling at the meet right?*
   
   
  Just a few other points to make:
  1) Anyone wanting to demo more headphones around this area, then there is a nearby (10 minutes bus/tube) selfridges that has on demo quite a few high end closed headphones such as:
  Ultrasone signiture DJ
  Denon d7100
  Denon d600
  Ultrasone pro900
  Beyer t5p
   
  Also harrods (slightly further away) has the ultrasone ed8 and ultrasone sig pro out for demoing. Just bring your own source and your ready to go. 
  These stores are noisy so demoing open headphones isn't too useful - closed are brilliant though as the demoing environment (ambient noise) replicates where they are to be used. It's very good in general that these places are available, especially now that tottenham court road is full of tat, I've lived and now work close to this area (euston/soho) so I should know!!
   
  2) A recabling on the go service would be great. 
  I'm not handy with this stuff and I need one or two headphones recabled. Would be great to get a table with an on the go service set up. I reckon a room near a fire escape in the basement with a concrete/wooden floor may be more suitable than a swanky comfortable en suite hotel bedroom if safety is a concern. Could be provided can't it?
   
  3) What is the arrangment with plug sockets?
  Do i bring my own extension lead or mains conditioner - Do we have our own tables each?
   
  4) What I will bring (copied into the list)
  Source: laptop (ultrabook), Portable samsung CD player
  Amp: Graham slee solo ultra linear diamond edition (With PSU1)
  Dac: Musical Fidelity vdacII
  Amps + Dac Combos: ODA (objective 2 + odac), Audinst hud-mx2 (if it arrives in time and works)
  Full Size Headphones: AKG K550, Denon d7000 (lawton pads), Mad Dog (alpha pads), 
  Half Size Headphones: Sennheiser momentum, Philips she5401
  Accessories: Plenty of cables, connectors, power filters and other stuff


----------



## zenpunk

Any chance to include the Orpheus in the raffle?


----------



## negura

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Any chance to include the Orpheus in the raffle?


 
   
  And I thought HD800s in the raffle is really exciting news...


----------



## GSARider

I doubt it very much...!


----------



## CEE TEE

Hey!  Finally a *Tera Player* at a meet...could you guys please check it out and *share some impressions*???
   
  (I tried the AK100 with the RWA resistor mod at the last meet I was at.  I'll wait to see if your impressions match mine.)


----------



## Somnambulist

Dunno why they do that with their in-ears - I thought the impedance of the AK100 was horrible for them.
  Quote: 





mikerobbrook said:


> Sennheiser use the Astell and Kern AK100 players to demonstrate their headphones and in-ears with now, as well as their own head amps. so there will be several of these 24/192k mini beauties to play with as well.  So you know chaps.


----------



## Mikerobbrook

Hello,
  I'm the Distributor of the Astell and Kern100 player.  I will be available on the Senheisser stand to discuss and demonstrate this player.  Who do I talk to re. this event about offering visitors a special price for these players?  Can someone involved with the event get in touch with me or give me a contact email please.  Ta.  Michael.


----------



## shipsupt

Just PM *GSARider* here on Head-Fi.
  Quote: 





mikerobbrook said:


> Hello,
> I'm the Distributor of the Astell and Kern100 player.  I will be available on the Senheisser stand to discuss and demonstrate this player.  Who do I talk to re. this event about offering visitors a special price for these players?  Can someone involved with the event get in touch with me or give me a contact email please.  Ta.  Michael.


----------



## GSARider

As above Michael, pm any questions you have and read the first post carefully for all the details. Sennheiser had already informed me that you had been asked to attend.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> As above Michael, pm any questions you have and read the first post carefully for all the details. Sennheiser had already informed me that you had been asked to attend.


 
  Hey will they be bringing some balanced 4 pin cables for the new amps?


----------



## zenpunk

I believe Toxic Frank is making some cables but it looks like they won't be ready before the 2018 UK meet...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> I believe Toxic Frank is making some cables but it looks like they won't be ready before the 2018 UK meet...


 
  U willl see...a miracle will happen and he will finda way to change the long delivery times for normal ones..i have faith in that..
   


>


----------



## GSARider

I've certainly asked the question, awaiting a reply.


----------



## Spakka

Well I can't resist coming despite my finals! 

So I'll be there !


----------



## GSARider

That's great - see you there...!


----------



## Musicdiddy

Reading through some of the posts here it is obvious there will be quite a few "young" Head-Fiers attending and I am starting to feel like an 'odd man out', is there anybody else going who is in the 50+ club?


----------



## GSARider

well I'm 45 if that helps...


----------



## shipsupt

I'm not in the 50 club yet, but it's been a couple of years since I've seen my thirties...


----------



## Spakka

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Hey!  Finally a *Tera Player* at a meet...could you guys please check it out and *share some impressions*???
> 
> (I tried the AK100 with the RWA resistor mod at the last meet I was at.  I'll wait to see if your impressions match mine.)


 
   
  Yes this is one of my main reasons for going, I'm looking to get a high quality portable source. I can post up my impressions after if people are interested, bearing in mind that I have no experience with portable amps etc. as source+amp =/= portable imo!


----------



## CantScareMe

Early 20's.
   
  Should be on the younger side of all meet attendees?


----------



## Musicdiddy

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> well I'm 45 if that helps...


 
  Thanks yes that does help!!


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





cantscareme said:


> Early 20's.
> 
> Should be on the younger side of all meet attendees?


 

 Not quite we have a couple of 16-18 year olds.


----------



## TheJesusGuy

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Not quite we have a couple of 16-18 year olds.


 
  Including me, if I can show up


----------



## hifimanrookie

I am am from the good wine year 1967


----------



## ProTofik

I'm 18  
I hope it doesn't matter.


----------



## GSARider

I'm afraid it does matter, you will have to take my lecture on how you young folk don't know you were born and how it was amazing when the first Walkman came out...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> I'm afraid it does matter, you will have to take my lecture on how you young folk don't know you were born and how it was amazing when the first Walkman came out...


 
  Yep that were the days..no laptops..the crt pc screens were monochrome..and had  intel 286's intels inside..windows was not introduced yet...it was msdos or pcdos..no microsoft  also..u had lotus quattro and 20/20 for sheets software and ibm software..for office suites.. u were lucky the screen was green-black.and .u even got 256mb as memory..gpu had an enormous 64 mb! and damn that was huge!...mobile phones were as big and heavy  u needed to be a body builder to take the battery with u also..no bluetooth also..u had leave ur car for at least 2 days to get a fixed carkit installed between ur seats...remember that?..nocdplayers..u had multi kilos of equipment to have even decent sounding rigs with ur lp's...the most innovative thing in those days were 3-headed casseteplayers with automatic reverse and monitor function.and motorized ejection function..and remote control..and variable bias control ( i. Still have on..see my pics!)..yep those were the days..so youngters..hit the books..we oldies are going to test ya..


----------



## GSARider

Yep this was my first mobile phone, I thought it was so cool...calls on the move....!


----------



## Sleepaphobic

Are all the spots filled now?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Yep this was my first mobile phone, I thought it was so cool...calls on the move....!


 
  Yep..i know..but the battery pack was like a ton..


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





sleepaphobic said:


> Are all the spots filled now?


 
  Not yet, about 20 left at the moment with over a month to go.


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Yep that were the days..no laptops..the crt pc screens were monochrome..and had  intel 286's intels inside..windows was not introduced yet...it was msdos or pcdos..no microsoft  also..u had lotus quattro and 20/20 for sheets software and ibm software..for office suites.. u were lucky the screen was green-black.and .u even got 256mb as memory..gpu had an enormous 64 mb! and damn that was huge!...mobile phones were as big and heavy  u needed to be a body builder to take the battery with u also..no bluetooth also..u had leave ur car for at least 2 days to get a fixed carkit installed between ur seats...remember that?..nocdplayers..u had multi kilos of equipment to have even decent sounding rigs with ur lp's...the most innovative thing in those days were 3-headed casseteplayers with automatic reverse and monitor function.and motorized ejection function..and remote control..and variable bias control ( i. Still have on..see my pics!)..yep those were the days..so youngters..hit the books..we oldies are going to test ya..


 
   
  Yep, I saved for about a year to get a Nakamichi Dragon Cassette Deck and I recall buying TDK MA-X tapes at about a fiver a go, which was a fortune for me at the time!


----------



## Daymun

I'm very much hoping to make it down from Leicester if there's still space and I'm not at work that day.
   
  I don't really have much to bring apart from my winning personality, as i'm a pauper, so i'll just bring my DT 770 Pro Anniversary's, E17 and Galaxy Note / ITouch. Hopefully this meet will encourage me to stop being so tight


----------



## KElyas

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Yep that were the days..no laptops..the crt pc screens were monochrome..and had  intel 286's intels inside..windows was not introduced yet...it was msdos or pcdos..no microsoft  also..u had lotus quattro and 20/20 for sheets software and ibm software..for office suites.. u were lucky the screen was green-black.and .u even got 256mb as memory..gpu had an enormous 64 mb! and damn that was huge!...mobile phones were as big and heavy  u needed to be a body builder to take the battery with u also..no bluetooth also..u had leave ur car for at least 2 days to get a fixed carkit installed between ur seats...remember that?..nocdplayers..u had multi kilos of equipment to have even decent sounding rigs with ur lp's...the most innovative thing in those days were 3-headed casseteplayers with automatic reverse and monitor function.and motorized ejection function..and remote control..and variable bias control ( i. Still have on..see my pics!)..yep those were the days..so youngters..hit the books..we oldies are going to test ya..


 
  I'm 20 and I kind of wish we didn't have so much accessibility to music, you know. Like how we can now listen to whatever and whenever we want because of the internet so I think we lose the excitement of getting a new CD/tape vinyl or whatever it may be and just playing the whole thing for the first time while holding the tangible copy and gradually building a physical collection. Because I wouldn't be able to afford nearly as much as I own by illegal downloading I would really cherish the ones I have I'm sure. But of course there are the obvious advantages of unlimited access to free music as well.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Yep, I saved for about a year to get a Nakamichi Dragon Cassette Deck and I recall buying TDK MA-X tapes at about a fiver a go, which was a fortune for me at the time!


 
  I wanted a nackamichi deck also..those were the rolls royces! pity i was to young to have a good job to pay for it...i did bought the most expensive tapes though..i even got a casette with metal outsides! Super expensive limited edition..they were 20 dutch guilders....yep..the euro was not invented yet..i think i must have that tape somewhere still..


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





kelyas said:


> I'm 20 and I kind of wish we didn't have so much accessibility to music, you know. Like how we can now listen to whatever and whenever we want because of the internet so I think we lose the excitement of getting a new CD/tape vinyl or whatever it may be and just playing the whole thing for the first time while holding the tangible copy and gradually building a physical collection. Because I wouldn't be able to afford nearly as much as I own by illegal downloading I would really cherish the ones I have I'm sure. But of course there are the obvious advantages of unlimited access to free music as well.


 
  It was nice to go down to the record shop on a Saturday morning, look at the latest charts pinned up on the wall and decide what single or album to buy.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> It was nice to go down to the record shop on a Saturday morning, look at the latest charts pinned up on the wall and decide what single or album to buy.


 
  I always went for the 12 inch versions..lolz..those were special. I sometimes also spendee a whole saturday looking for those special cassetes in the different audio stores..u know blank ones...normallly very expensive...i have quite a view limited editions..sometimes i didnt even record anything on them..just to have them was cool...yep now people collect headphones..lolz.


----------



## RevC

Ah yes, I remember dying of embarrassment when I had to ask for Doot Doot by Freur in Virgin Megastore in Plymouth. The girl in HMV had already thought I was mad. Luckily the chap in Virgin just reached down and pulled out a pristine 12" copy with the squiggle nicely displayed on the front.
   
  And for anyone who has not heard of Freur but did see the opening of the Olympics.....one became the musical director for the other.


----------



## esuhgb

I would love to come if i can hopefully get that Saturday off work. It will be my first ever meet. I can bring my clas, apex glacier, amperiors, d2000, ie80 and a battered ibasso t5 amp. I really want to try a pair of lcd 2's.


----------



## Sleepaphobic

Ok if there's space I'd like to pop over too. Can only bring one maybe two things though.


----------



## shipsupt

Gents,
  I know this isn't a swap meet, but I have a few things for sale and some of them might be of interest because I carried them across the pond without VAT and you could hear them before you buy, not to mention save a little on postage.... Please PM if you have any interest in me bringing any of the following for a potential transaction or if you want some information on price etc...
   
  AKG K 702
 Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro
 Beyerdynamic DT 990 250 ohm
 Denon AH-D7000 (M-D7000)
 Grado SR-80 (TechHeroMods GS-1000i Cocobolo Cups)
 Grado HF-2
 HiFiMAN RE-262
 Philips Fidelio L1
 Sennheiser PX-100
 Sennheiser Adidas HD 25-1-II Originals
 Sennheiser HD 25-1-II
 Shure SE-530
 Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10
 V-Moda M-80
   
  ALO Audio Rx Mk2
 ALO Continental
 Digizoid ZO2
 HeadRoom Total Airhead
 HeadRoom Micro Amp
 HeadRoom Desktop Amp/DAC with Home Upgrades
 Headamp Pico Amp/Dac
 Headamp Pico Slim
 Little Dot I+
 Ray Samuels SR-71B
 STAX SRM 300
 STAX SRM 717
 Woo Audio WA-6SE
 Woo Audio GES (w/Premium Parts Upgrade)
   
  Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo
 Cambridge Audio DacMagic
 Headroom Micro Dac (Upgraded)
   
  Again, apologies for the advert, but I hope that maybe someone could catch a good deal at the meet.


----------



## GSARider

I see no reason why anyone can't swap / sell some of their stuff.


----------



## GSARider

Chaps anyone thinking of coming - no problem - just add your name and say you're coming - no need to ask...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Gents,
> I know this isn't a swap meet, but I have a few things for sale and some of them might be of interest because I carried them across the pond without VAT and you could hear them before you buy, not to mention save a little on postage.... Please PM if you have any interest in me bringing any of the following for a potential transaction or if you want some information on price etc...
> 
> AKG K 702
> ...


 
  Good idea..maybe i have a very very very good DHC headphone cable for sale also for a hifiman headphone as i now have toxic cables..and some excellent matched tube pairs..price will be very surprising!


----------



## Spakka

Well since others are doing it, I'll have the W1000X in my sig if it's not sold yet, and most likely a boxed pair of sennheiser momentums in near-mint condition.


----------



## kryten123

Quote: 





musicdiddy said:


> Reading through some of the posts here it is obvious there will be quite a few "young" Head-Fiers attending and I am starting to feel like an 'odd man out', is there anybody else going who is in the 50+ club?


 
   
  Well I remember all these things....so I am in a similar age range


----------



## Somnambulist

Meets always have a very broad range of ages (and musical tastes) - it's part of their charm.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Meets always have a very broad range of ages (and musical tastes) - it's part of their charm.


 
  +1 i agree..last year i attended a benelux meeting here in holland..and attendants were of all ages with one interest..that made if fun.


----------



## GSARider

For any folk stumbling across the thread now, we have a load of brilliant prizes for our charity raffle...priced £10 a ticket...with a max of 120 people attending, your odds of winning something are high...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well better than the lottery!
   
  prizes
   
  Sennheiser HD800's with the unique serial number 20,000
  Toxic Cables £150 voucher towards any of his cables
  Oscar Audio Headphone Stand
  Graham Slee Bitzie DAC
   
  And tbc Astell & Kern AK100 DAP
   
  So near enough £2,000 of prizes ...!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> For any folk stumbling across the thread now, we have a load of brilliant prizes for our charity raffle...priced £10 a ticket...with a max of 120 people attending, your odds of winning something are high...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Halleluah!!! May the force be with us..i mean..the luck..


----------



## mp101

Looking good,

I'll be coming for definate, will update my sig

I also have some stuff I would like to go to a new home, but I still need to post my list.

Very generous vendors!!!

Marc


----------



## naimless

Would anybody coming to the meet be interested in a headphone swap,I have a pair of sennheiser hd650's in very good condition with the original box that I'd like to swap for a pair of hd600's in similar condition.


----------



## rocketron

Looking forward to the meet will bring Just audio uha 120 ,Vorzuge Pure,AlgoRhythm Solo ,senn px100 ,senn momentum and Alessandro music series one.


----------



## eskimo

Been watching this topic for a little while. I'll say i'm good to go now. Not sure how i'm getting there, train or car as it's London! I'll be coming from Bristol-ish way. (M4)
   
  Can't offer much in terms of equipment. I'll have to check again to see what's being brought already, but can we have a full list of kit? 
   
  I think i'll probably be with a Bushmaster dac and DT1350s as i love that mix. Not sure about anything else as i don't have much and i've already seen other stuff listed.


----------



## mp101

Not sure what to bring;
   
  my portable rig at the moment is my iPhone 4S with Pico Slim (may change to the Voyager) & Westone 4R
   
  Here is what I could bring
  Portable Amps:
 RSA Hornet
 Go-Vibe6 For sale
 Corda Headsix For sale
 iBasso P2 For sale
 iBasso D1 For sale
 HeadAmp Pico w/DAC
 RSA SR-71A Blackbird
 RSA SP-51 Mustang For sale
 RSA Shadow
 Pico Slim
  Graham Slee Voyager
   
  Dont want to bring them all (especially not in boxes lol ) but if anyone would like me to bring some please let me know.
   
  Cheers
   
  Marc


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





mp101 said:


> Not sure what to bring;
> 
> my portable rig at the moment is my iPhone 4S with Pico Slim (may change to the Voyager) & Westone 4R
> 
> ...


 
  My god marc, thats Impressive
  u can go out with a different portable rig every day of the week!


----------



## mp101

Yeah I know, I got a bit addicted, need to go through a cleansing ritual of some sorts 
   
  I started ith the Hornet and then  kept buying, to be honest I just started testing some again and I still love the Hornet
   
  Also need to sell my Headline (with SNAPSC), Little DOT MKV, and Zero DAC, to make room for the GS-X MK2


----------



## Billyb52

Hello, I'm very interested in this event, but am looking to keep travel  expenses to a minimum. Is anyone travelling from the Leeds area who might be prepared to share petrol costs?


----------



## hisoundUK

Hi everyone, we will be attending with special prices on the day, 20% off all items including our new nova n1 and n3. If anyone would like to order anything from hisound let me know in a message and I can give you the discount now and post it/bring it along on the day. 

We will have samples of our players for anyone to try and will be adding a dap to the raffle too. Look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## ProTofik

Hi.
  I would like to confirm that my friend and I will be there for certain.
  We will bring 2x ODAC, 2X O2 (gain 1X, 2.5X, 6.5), Sennheiser HD600 and HD650.


----------



## GSARider

Okay chaps, we have a 100 approx now and Hisound UK will be showing their DAPS too, as above.


----------



## CantScareMe

Great news that hisound will be there. I was looking at getting one of their dap's and now that it's try before you buy, it's even better!


----------



## GSARider

And 20% off on the day...!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> And 20% off on the day...!


 
  The meet is getting better every minute that goes by! Maybe audeze can join in also? Or hifiman? Or one of the (uk/europe based) amp manufacturers? Who are sponsers here on headfi..We dont mind!


----------



## Godinhovsky

Hopefully I'll be there!


----------



## 234537

Hi GSARider,
   
  I would like to join please.
   
  Thanks.
   
  Cheers


----------



## KElyas

Quote: 





billyb52 said:


> Hello, I'm very interested in this event, but am looking to keep travel  expenses to a minimum. Is anyone travelling from the Leeds area who might be prepared to share petrol costs?


 
  wouldn't it be far cheaper (and convenient once in central london) to take the train?


----------



## CantScareMe

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> And 20% off on the day...!


 
   
  Yea, definitely. I'm actually really looking forward to this meet - I've delayed buying a few headphones and getting rid of some equipment for that to be done on the day. So much better!!
   
  I'm not sure if I saw your response GSARider - will the ie800 be selling at the meet. I know it'll be available for a demo, but hopefully it isn't the same case here as it was in the bristol hifi show where they've got no stock to sell.
   
   
   
   
  Quote:


kelyas said:


> wouldn't it be far cheaper (and convenient once in central london) to take the train?


   
  Take the train, but book in advance. 1 month should do it. I reckon you could get decent discounts from thetrainline.com on return tickets from leeds to london. Fair enough it might be on the slower trains, but it'll still be faster than driving here. If your lucky you might get a great ticket for an intercity train to london, taking around 2 and a half hours. Smooth ride as well with them east midlands trains!
   
  The place is pretty near london st pancras/kings cross so there's not much travelling to do apart from that.


----------



## GSARider

I will check on the IE800 and as custom cable will be offering 10% off all Sennheiser products, would you like me to order a pair for you or are you happy to take your chances with it? Pm me and let me know.


----------



## Sleepaphobic

Quote: 





mp101 said:


> Not sure what to bring;
> 
> my portable rig at the moment is my iPhone 4S with Pico Slim (may change to the Voyager) & Westone 4R
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi Marc, I am very interested in the Shadow. It is compatibile with the J3 right?


----------



## GSARider

Having thought about it, anyone wanting to order a pair of Sennheiser cans with a 10% discount can do so before the meet, pay Custom Cable and collect I think. I can check with them, that this is okay and get it organised.


----------



## big-man

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> The meet is getting better every minute that goes by! Maybe audeze can join in also? Or hifiman? Or one of the (uk/europe based) amp manufacturers? Who are sponsers here on headfi..We dont mind!


 
   
  im pretty sure only senn are allowed to sell headphones at the meet so audeze are likely to be out, but i agree, UK based amp companies would be a great addition, perhaps graham slee could make a showing?


----------



## GSARider

Unfortunately no, although we do have a couple of companies coming along, plus there's a whole host of amps, etc being brought along by members.


----------



## Billyb52

Quote: 





cantscareme said:


> Yea, definitely. I'm actually really looking forward to this meet - I've delayed buying a few headphones and getting rid of some equipment for that to be done on the day. So much better!!
> 
> I'm not sure if I saw your response GSARider - will the ie800 be selling at the meet. I know it'll be available for a demo, but hopefully it isn't the same case here as it was in the bristol hifi show where they've got no stock to sell.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  When i looked at the train prices on Saturday it was £140 approx return for an arrival time of about 10am. I just checked again, and the prices have dropped to about £60 return. As I'm intending to bring my son, the original cost at the time of my first post of £240 combined was prohibitive. Hence coming by car and parking at Brent Cross. In fact it was cheaper to come down on the Friday and stay over at Cricklewood Travel Lodge. However as the prices seem to be dropping, I'll keep an eye on them. I'd even considered Megabus, but its 4 hours each way, and I think I'd lose my sanity.  So yes, I had considered the train.


----------



## CantScareMe

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> I will check on the IE800 and as custom cable will be offering 10% off all Sennheiser products, would you like me to order a pair for you or are you happy to take your chances with it? Pm me and let me know.


 
   
  PM'd


----------



## krismusic

musicdiddy said:


> Reading through some of the posts here it is obvious there will be quite a few "young" Head-Fiers attending and I am starting to feel like an 'odd man out', is there anybody else going who is in the 50+ club?:eek:



56


----------



## RTWHeadfier

Gutted not to be able to come.....been "stalking" the site and others over the last few years, building up knowledge and the beginnings of an audio collection, but taken time out to travel the world.....apparently just at the wrong time as I've always wanted to hear those 600/800s.....grrr.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> The meet is getting better every minute that goes by! Maybe audeze can join in also? Or hifiman? Or one of the (uk/europe based) amp manufacturers? Who are sponsers here on headfi..We dont mind!


 
   
  I am all for this too. Competition is good and manufacturers like Sennheiser should have nothing to worry about. 

 I am sure the HD800 and even more so the Orpheus will hold their ground well, but I've not seen an LCD-3 being brought for this meeting. Who wants to contact Audeze or their dealers in the UK?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





negura said:


> I am all for this too. Competition is good and manufacturers like Sennheiser should have nothing to worry about.
> 
> I am sure the HD800 and even more so the Orpheus will hold their ground well, but I've not seen an LCD-3 being brought for this meeting. Who wants to contact Audeze or their dealers in the UK?


 
  Maybe frank from toxic cables, who is a (the?) dealer of hifiman in uk..can bring the he6?


----------



## mp101

Hi,

Sorry the Shadow isnt for sale but the J3's should be fine, i am happy to bring it along for you to listen

Marc



sleepaphobic said:


> Hi Marc, I am very interested in the Shadow. It is compatibile with the J3 right?


----------



## GSARider

Sorry no other dealers / manufacturers will be allowed entry. Also from above - Frank won't be attending - he's sending me a selection of cables for people to try out, he was allowed to attend and can still do so if he gets the time, however he can't because of the volume of his orders.
   
  Sennheiser are paying for the whole event including refreshments / lunch to the tune of £13 a head as well as hire of the venue, raffle prize of a pair of HD800's, sending Axell Grell (Chief Sound Engineer) over from Germany especially for this event, plus other staff, giving a 10% discount on the day,  etc, so it was made clear from the start that there would be restrictions on other dealers / manufacturers. In any case we don't have the room for any more dealers. This was shut off two weeks back, if you read through the posts a few pages back.
   
  We have a fantastic venue - raffle prizes worth over 2k and logistics being taken care of by Sennheiser UK. So from where I'm sitting Sennheiser UK deserve to be applauded for footing the bill for this, devoting staff to making this a success and offering me all the support I need. Competition can be good, but not when someone else is fotting the bill and carrying out all the hard work.
   
  Despite all of this, there are a few others in attendance - amps, etc and genuine headfiers are welcome to bring their own equipment with no restrictions, however abuse of this by dealers or members would be very disappointing and jeopardise future events. If any other manufacturer would like to sponsor an event going forward and are also a sponsor of HeadFi - then I'll be happy to talk to them for future events.


----------



## smial1966

Really attendees should stop being mischievous by suggesting that other headphone dealers attend and applaud both GSARider and Sennheiser for organising/sponsoring this meet.
   
  Arranging a Head-Fi meet takes a lot of time, effort and goodwill. So be thankful that a committed individual has taken up the challenge on your behalf, as he's doing this voluntarily and without reward. Oh and buy the man a drink afterwards, as he'll undoubtedly need one!




  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## krismusic

smial1966 said:


> Really attendees should stop being mischievous by suggesting that other headphone dealers attend and applaud both GSARider and Sennheiser for organising/sponsoring this meet.
> 
> Arranging a Head-Fi meet takes a lot of time, effort and goodwill. So be thankful that a committed individual has taken up the challenge on your behalf, as he's doing this voluntarily and without reward. Oh and buy the man a drink afterwards, as he'll undoubtedly need one!
> 
> ...



Well said


----------



## CantScareMe

Definitely, you've got to applaud sennheiser for this effort.
   
  And it's just respectful to keep it only sennheiser as the official vendor.


----------



## GSARider

Thanks chaps.


----------



## GSARider

*Okay chaps - a couple of folk were asking about availability of products to buy - if anyone would like to pre-order a pair of Sennheiser headphones from Custom Cable to collect on the day, I have a discount code that I can pm - just let me know. This way you can get the 10% off and be sure of getting what you want.*


----------



## Luxembourger

Please count me in! Looking forward to hearing the HDVD 800...


----------



## lh2705

GSARider, are there any spaces left for this event?


----------



## ProTofik

Is anyone going to bring in any of these amps?
  -HDVD 800 ( I guess sennheiser will bring it, right?)
 -bottlehead crack
 -Little dot MKIII


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





lh2705 said:


> GSARider, are there any spaces left for this event?


 
  For visitors,yes, about 15 at the moment.


----------



## lh2705

Could you count me+1 in please?
   
  I'm afraid I don't have much high end gear to bring but I'll bring my Heaven Ss, JDS c421 and a UD100 DAC


----------



## GSARider

yep will do...


----------



## azureaura

Can you count me in +7 to 8 including me, the organiser? They are a group of Neuro Diverse from Creative Support. Thanks, William.


----------



## GSARider

Hi William, have you down now...


----------



## Mike76

Quote: 





protofik said:


> Is anyone going to bring in any of these amps?
> -HDVD 800 ( I guess sennheiser will bring it, right?)
> -bottlehead crack
> -Little dot MKIII


 
  I will take Bottlehead Crack


----------



## ProTofik

Thank you


----------



## CandC

Hi,

Would it be ok for myself and my wife to attend please?

We're looking for a good DAP for her to go with her JH16Pros and this would be a rare chance to have a listen hopefully to AK100, DX100 etc...
The meet was suggested by Suicidal_Orange in reply to my question on DAPs.
Never been to one of these meets before, and we're really interested in meeting everyone.

I can bring along my HifiMan HM801 and Ultrasone Signature Pro headphones.

Many thanks,

Conrad.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





candc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would it be ok for myself and my wife to attend please?
> 
> ...


 
  I am bringing my hm602 along..if ur interested to try it out for ur wife.


----------



## GSARider

Yes that's great, there should be a selection of DAP's etc for you to try...!


----------



## CandC

hifimanrookie said:


> I am bringing my hm602 along..if ur interested to try it out for ur wife.



That would be very much appreciated. Thanks. 
Really looking forward to this now.


----------



## GSARider

10 places left chaps...final countdown...!


----------



## kryten123

Quote: 





candc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would it be ok for myself and my wife to attend please?


 
   
  A Woman !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at a Hi Fi meet !!
   
  Not that I am stereotyping Head-fi'ers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  lol


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





kryten123 said:


> A Woman !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GSARider

There's at least three coming...


----------



## Somnambulist

The final few! Just in case it was missed I'm definitely bringing a friend, who'll no doubt be starry-eyed at all the fancy gear on show.


----------



## Spakka

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> There's at least three coming...


 
   
  Yes, out of 120? places. I think the stereotype still stands haha. 
   
   
  Also, I'll be bringing my Tera-Player for those interested. 
   
  HP8 MKII is too heavy for me to lug over


----------



## esuhgb

I will be bringing my brother along, to keep me from spending too much money on the day.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





spakka said:


> Yes, out of 120? places. I think the stereotype still stands haha.
> 
> 
> Also, I'll be bringing my Tera-Player for those interested.
> ...


 
  Correction...i read its now a total of 140 now according to gsa


----------



## GSARider

There are 140 places in total with 20 reserved for various manufacturers, therefore 120 places for Headfi folk.


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





esuhgb said:


> I will be bringing my brother along, to keep me from spending too much money on the day.


 
  I have a much better deterrent...my wife...!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> There are 140 places in total with 20 reserved for various manufacturers, therefore 120 places for Headfi folk.


 
  Oh ok..oops..sorry for giving wrong info


----------



## GSARider

Still 10 places left chaps...


----------



## Julian H

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Still 10 places left chaps...


 
  I'm still coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Can't wait!


----------



## Sleepaphobic

Is thre any chance someone could bring an off-ramp? I'm reading that these converters make a huge difference but I have never heard one and would really like to hear what these things can do.


----------



## Lidster

Count me in, plus 1. Should be good!


----------



## QuietClassic

I would like to come, I have Sony MDR1 -RNC with a Fiio E06 amp as suggested on Cnet review of them would people be interested in  these?and Bose QC15 looking for quiet commute .Sennheise 558 to use at home.
   
   Interested in trying Amperior or some sort of
  noise isolating non active headphones.  for commute and upgrading 558s for at home


----------



## GSARider

7 places left then chaps...anyone that decides not to come, please let me know as the catering is per head.


----------



## EddieE

Just to confirm - I'm still attending, thanks!


----------



## headinclouds

I'd like to book a place.  I'll bring an Arcam Dac and my recently completed KGSShv with Stax SR-507.  I am liaising with shipsupt to be on the same table and combine our Stax items.
   
  Look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## Holowlegs

Hello there
   
  Not been around for a while, and just check in to see whats happening. 
   
  I can come along, can bring some gear as well.
   
  But looking at the amp it weight a bit as some of you know I won it at the meet last year. The Virtus-01
   
Cheers Frank
   
   
Ps now got to go back and read most of this post.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

...


----------



## ProTofik

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> i'd like to come, i'll bring a friend with me and i can take my  Audeze LCD-2 rev.1 with a Q-Audio cable, Burson HA-160D, Matrix Quattro DAC with me.


 
  Yes. Please bring LCD-2 in.
  I see AKG K702 in your signature. Would you manage to bring it in as well?


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

....


----------



## GSARider

I make that 5 places left then chaps.


----------



## infernojim

Ahhh!! So pleased. I've just read all 36 pages of this thread with increasing excitement, and then the past few pages with 20 left, 10 left, 7 left, 5 left etc have left me increasingly nervous!
   
  Looks like I'm just in time. Please please count me in!
   
  Relative novice, have just one pair of Headphones (ATH-ESW9s) and three iems, though two of them are a bit temperamental (Klipsch X10 and Beyerdynamic DTX-100s) and my new Monster Turbines, which I'm enjoying at present. That plus one of the cheaper fiio amps, which I bought and then rarely use, as all my headphones / iems are easily powered by my Creative Zen Vision M DAP.
   
  Looking forward to trying out some high end stuff and dreaming of things that I can't afford! See you there in a month!


----------



## GSARider

Down to four then...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Can anyone post a updated list of who comes and what they will bring (or plan to) along..thanks!


----------



## mp101

I'll be bringing

Graham Slee Voyager
RSA Shadow
Nova N3 with various IEM


Can also bring
Cambridge Dac100
RSA SR-71A
Hornet...

Cheers
Marc


Grado HF-2
Senn HD-650 w equinox cable

Don't want to bring too much as I'll be coming by train.


----------



## krismusic

I hope to bring ATC T15's. IE8's (but then Sennheiser probably have that covered!) Graham Slee Voyager, Headstage Arrow. Russ Andrews silver LOD. Is the Orpheus coming. I would love to spend 5 mins listening to those.


----------



## Super Snorlax

@GSARider is it ok if my friend comes as well?  He's new to the whole headphone thing and he'd be really interested in what a decent headphone rig sounds like.


----------



## GSARider

Yep no problem, did you have your name down already previously, if so I just need to add one more...?


----------



## Super Snorlax

Yep, I had my name down previously so you only need to add one more.
Thanks!


----------



## GSARider

Down to three places left then chaps


----------



## hifimanrookie

Does anyone has an emotiva amp? I wanna compare it to my 337


----------



## jonojace

Count me in please! I'll be bringing my HD600, DT770 and M+M Schiit Stack(if it arrives from the US in time).


----------



## Painterspal

Please count me in - I'd very much like to come.
   
  If I come on the train it'll be hard to bring much. However, if my wife doesn't need the car I could maybe bring my desk rig if people were interested:
   
  MacBook Pro running Fidelia > iFi USB power supply conditioner > Meridian Explorer > Icon Audio HP8 mk2 > Senn HD800
   
  If I'm on the train I'll have my DX100 with me


----------



## GSARider

Two places left chaps.


----------



## KT66

thought I had replied...
  yes count me in, have pass from the wife.
   
  bringing
  HM-801, HM-601 -Studio-V  Nova N3
  Graham Slee Voyager - Fiio E07
  DT1350, T50P, ES7 ES55
   
  really looking forward to it


----------



## Louis940

Is anyone bringing a pair of Hifiman HE-400/500s?


----------



## Lidster

painterspal said:


> Please count me in - I'd very much like to come.
> 
> If I come on the train it'll be hard to bring much. However, if my wife doesn't need the car I could maybe bring my desk rig if people were interested:
> 
> ...




Would love to hear that dx100, I'm seriously tempted by that!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





louis940 said:


> Is anyone bringing a pair of Hifiman HE-400/500s?


 
  I will be bringing my he500 with toxic cables black widows 22awg..and if i am lucky i will have received my 8 wire black widows version before the meet.
  ur welcome to try it out.


----------



## kryten123

Quote: 





lidster said:


> Would love to hear that dx100, I'm seriously tempted by that!


 
  I can bring my DX100 too


----------



## GSARider

Last place left now chaps.


----------



## Painterspal

Quote: 





lidster said:


> Would love to hear that dx100, I'm seriously tempted by that!


 
   
  Very happy to help you out with that!


----------



## Lidster

Quote: 





kryten123 said:


> I can bring my DX100 too


 
  I'm spoiled for choice, I hope you have some good tunes on there for me to listen to


----------



## ProTofik

Hope the last place will be taken by someone with LCD-3


----------



## Somnambulist

I was already bringing mine so that's two at the meet. Bring a microSD with your favourite tunes on and then you can just throw it in the memory card slot.
  Quote: 





lidster said:


> Would love to hear that dx100, I'm seriously tempted by that!


----------



## jonojace

Quote: 





naimless said:


> Would anybody coming to the meet be interested in a headphone swap,I have a pair of sennheiser hd650's in very good condition with the original box that I'd like to swap for a pair of hd600's in similar condition.


 
  Hey naimless I would be interested, though I've never listened to a pair of HD650s before!


----------



## nicklotr

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Last place left now chaps.


 
  Is the last spot still available? If so, I will gladly take it =D


----------



## GSARider

Yes it is. Now fully booked up chaps.


----------



## hifimanrookie

And no lcd3 or he6!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only higher end phone to try out would be the hd800 only now and the he500...the latter one i already have.


----------



## ProTofik

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> And no lcd3 or he6!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I thought that someone is going to bring in some STAXes and Orpheuses. Am I wrong?


----------



## KT66

Surely Sennheiser can bring the Orpheus ?


----------



## Somnambulist

They are...


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> And no lcd3 or he6!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have a HE6, but it's being hardwired by Toxic Cables. Hopefully I'll get it back before the meet.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





mrq said:


> I have a HE6, but it's being hardwired by Toxic Cables. Hopefully I'll get it back before the meet.


 
  Lets hope so..


----------



## CantScareMe

Congrats Everyone, esp GSARider !!


----------



## GSARider

Thanks and not too long to go...!


----------



## naimless

jonojace said:


> Hey naimless I would be interested, though I've never listened to a pair of HD650s before!



OK I'll bring them along.


----------



## RevC

More 'umble equipment than most but I will be bringing along:
   
  Cowon X7
  Colorfly C3
  Hisound RoCoo P
  Little Dot Mk 1+
  BeyerDynamic T50P
  Hisound Crystal
   
  And a bucketful of music!


----------



## Swimsonny

Okay, my profile on here is fully updated i will be happy to take requests on gear to bring along as i can not take everything  However if you want it there i will make sure it is!
   
   

 Headphone Inventory
    Currently Owned

 Earphones
 Sennheiser CX-299
 Fischer Audio DBA-02 
 Ultimate Ears Super Fi 3 Studio
 Aurisonics ASG-1 
 Monoprice 8320 
 Meelectronics M31p 
 Etymotic HF5 
 Phonak Audeo 012
 Audiofly AF78
*Sony MDR-EX1000*
 FAD Adagio V
 Heir Audio 4.Ai
 Nocs NS800
 ACS T2 
 Cosmic Ears HY3
 Cosmic Ear Single BA Special Edition
 Accutone Taurus
 Accutone Picses Digital
 Fischer Audio Silver Bullet
 Fischer Audio Enigma
 Fischer Audio 912
 Fischer Audio 968
 Fischer Audio 510
 Fischer Audio 555
 Fischer Audio 560
 Fischer Audio 565
 Lear LCM-5
 Sony MH1c
 Telefunken TH-140
 Cosmic Ears MA2
 Sonocore Chrome
 HiFiMAN RE-400
*Audio Technica CKW1000ANV*
 T-PEOS D-202PB
*Blox ANV3 Earbuds*
 MyST Nail 2 V2
 Sunrise Audio Charm 3 Earbuds
 Sunrise Audio Dragon 2 Earbuds
*MyST Nail 1 V2*
*Hippo ProONE
 Final Audio Design Heaven VI*
 Sunrise Feeling Earbuds

 Headphones

 Superlux HD681
 Sennheiser HD 440 II
 Sennheiser HD580 (w/ Sennheiser HD650 Cable & Sennheiser HD600 Grilles)
 Fischer Audio Draco Orange
 Fischer Audio Wicked Queen Yellow
 AiAiAi Capital
 Brainwavs HM5
*Ultimate Ears UE9000*
 Fischer Audio FA 005
 Fischer Audio 580
 Perfect Sound DiDo D901b
*HiFiMAN HE-500*

  
 Headphone Amp Inventory
   Own

 Epiphany Acoustics EHP-O2
 Hippo CriCri
 Audioengine D1
 GoVibe Mini Box
 Hippo CriCri +
 MiuAudio MRB DIY x2
 Fiio E17
 Digizoid Zo
 Otomasu AMP-X Diy (Gain 11x)
 GoVibe VestAmp+
*Tube Amp BL-2
 xDuuo XP-1
 MyST PortAMP*
 Firestone Audio Fireye Mini x2 (1x Faulty)
 Firestone Audio Fireye HD
*Lear FSM-02 V2*
 Firestone Audio Fireye HA
*Rhapsodio Z2 BTL Balanced Amp*
 Sunrise Dolphin
 Sunrise Ray
 Audinst HUD-MX2
   Source Inventory
    iPhone 4 32gb
 iPod Touch 8gb
 iMac
 iPod Nano 3G 8gb
 Hippo Biscuit
*HiFi-ET MA9*
 iPod Classic 120gb
*MyST PortaDAC 1866*
 HiSoundAudio Nova N1 and N3
*Rein Audio X3-DAC*
*iRiver AK100*
 Marantz CD94
  
 Cable Inventory
    Monster Beats Cable
 Fiio L3 LOD
 Cambridge Audio Atlantic
 Crossroads ED1 LOD
 Low Profile LOD
 DIY Toxic Cable IEM Cable
*Epiphany Acoustics Solaris Range*
*Effect Audio IEM Cable Range
 Rhapsodio Cable*

   
  Bolded and Underlined is what i plan to bring for sure. So my main show of rig will be the AK100, Optical out to Rein Audio X3DAC, Epiphancy Acoustic Solaris RCA to mini too Tube Amp BL-2 and then finally the HiFiMAN HE-500!
   
  On top of all this is will be bringing the Universal Demos of the entire Rooth range and of a few different Cosmic Ears models. I should also have received the Tralucent 1plus2 by then. let me know if you want anything else of the list!
   
  I will very likely have a fair few new goodies by then also, such as the iFi iDAC that is en route!


----------



## Sceptre

Been busy for a while sorting out my career, and that seems to be on track now.
   
  Looking forward to the 26th as I missed out on the last meet that was only 10 miles from my home (long story).
   
  I'll be travelling by train so I won't bring anything too large or heavy.
  This means my portable setups will be as follows.
   
  1st Choice - iRiver 140, Sonosax SX-DA2, JH13Pro (TWAg cabled)  - This can power all of my full sized cans which I'll list below.
  2nd Choice - 240Gb iMod Video, ALO P-VCAP, Pico Slim, JH13 Pro.  This cannot power low impedance larger headphones to 'exciting' levels but sounds great and smooth.  I switch out the Pico Slim for the LISA III to get more punch.
  3rd Choice - iRiver 120, iBasso D10 (Black Gate mod), Senn HD25 (TWAg)
   
  I'll also bring MacBook Pro with Apogee Duet (V1 via firewire) as an extra source.  It's not the best DAC but the warm smooth sound is addictive.
  6 Way power socket will be in the bag too!
   
  Additional Headphones
  Ultrasone Ed9
  ATH ESW10JPN
  D7000
  HD600 (APS cable)
  HD25 (TWAg)
   
  Looking forward to my first Orpheus experience, buying 'some' raffle tickets and checking out the IE800's.
   
  See you all soon
   
  Sceptre


----------



## Davedog

You guys will have to take me off the list as I can't afford to come along...


----------



## krismusic

Swimsonny, You could have a one man event with that gear list! I would love to hear the 4ai.


----------



## ProTofik

Very impressive inventory *Swimsonny*
  Can you bring Superlux HD681? I would like to give them a try.
  Thanks.


----------



## Swimsonny

krismusic said:


> Swimsonny, You could have a one man event with that gear list! I would love to hear the 4ai.




Haha maybe one day  the 4ai are not bold as currently on loan but should certainly be back in time.


protofik said:


> Very impressive inventory *Swimsonny*
> Can you bring Superlux HD681? I would like to give them a try.
> Thanks.




Of course, they will be brought, they are really nice budget cans!


----------



## CantScareMe

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> Swimsonny, You could have a one man event with that gear list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## CraftyClown

Any chance I can grab that spot that has become available?
   
  Not much portable I can bring with me apart from my AK100 and my Tzar 350s I'm afraid. I hope that is ok


----------



## GSARider

Yep that's fine


----------



## CraftyClown

Awesome, thanks 
   
  Incredibly excited to check out some great gear


----------



## GSARider

No problem, see you there!
   
  chaps anyone else that can't make it, please, please post up beforehand so someone else can take your place.


----------



## Hifinoos

Count me  in. Just joined after lurking for a bit. Looking forward to it.


----------



## GSARider

Places are closed now unless someone drips out.


----------



## Hifinoos

Count me in.


----------



## Hifinoos

Ah, I should have acted sooner. I am new to these things and thought it was open to all, I was just going to turn up.
   
  If anyone ducks out, if I can have their place that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## digaddict

I haven't seen this thread until now...... oh no!
   
  Would really like a spot if there is one available, if anyone drops out I will gladly step in.


----------



## GSARider

I will be away for a few days now chaps, off on holiday or a week or so.


----------



## stefanhartman

Also hoping for 2 spots (or 1 if that's all I can get) if someone drops out.


----------



## krismusic

Have a great one. Thanks again for all your effort organising this for the community. Happy holiday.


----------



## fihidelity

Is it worth making a waiting list for those who've put their name down but didn't get a place so if people drop out their place can be reallocated?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> Is it worth making a waiting list for those who've put their name down but didn't get a place so if people drop out their place can be reallocated?


 
  +1 excellent idea


----------



## Sceptre

Just so there is some value to a 'ticket' at this meet, I'll willingly let my place go in exchange for a complete, working Orpheus system!
   
  Regards
   
  Sceptre


----------



## krismusic

sceptre said:


> Just so there is some value to a 'ticket' at this meet, I'll willingly let my place go in exchange for a complete, working Orpheus system!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sceptre



You are obviously a fair man!


----------



## alienwareee

woops, signed in wrong place first time. So count me in please


----------



## Sceptre

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> You are obviously a fair man!


 
  With a sense of humor !
   
  I'm so looking forward to listening to the Orpheus.  I'm interested how close the Stax gear gets.  I've been stuck on dynamics since a boy but am willing to learn.
   
  Counting the days now. 28 I think.  That's four weeks.
  I'll bring all my unused (read wrong sized) tips for IEMs for others to have.
   
  Regards
   
  Sceptre


----------



## Takeanidea

I shall be bringing a 1985 mrx2 pro and the basic 2170 system bought 2 days ago so you can see what the less expensive ones sound like


----------



## krismusic

sceptre said:


> With a sense of humor !
> 
> I'm so looking forward to listening to the Orpheus.  I'm interested how close the Stax gear gets.  I've been stuck on dynamics since a boy but am willing to learn.
> 
> ...



Yes I am looking forward to hearing the Orpheus and maybe some members nice cans. I have never heard a good pair of full size. I will be very I interested to compare them to my little IEM's which are sounding very nice through my new Headstage Arrow. 
I had a couple of thoughts. Would it be good to have time slots for members to listen to the Orpheus or will it work out naturally? Also, would it be sensible to have some kind of name tag with equipment list so that we know who has what to listen to? Swimsonny can get a T shirt printed front and back!  I am bringing some Comply 400's which people are welcome to use on any IEM's they want to hear...


----------



## zenpunk

Not sure about others but I know I have booked the first one hour slot for the Orpheus.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Not sure about others but I know I have booked the first one hour slot for the Orpheus.


 
  Hehehe u wish


----------



## ProTofik

I'm taking 5 hour slot after you then


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote: 





alienwareee said:


> woops, signed in wrong place first time. So count me in please


 

 Sorry but there are no more places and you're about 5th in line waiting for people to drop out (see the last couple of pages to get an exact number)


----------



## spider_boris

Doh! saw this about post 3, went straight out and booked rail tickets, didn't see anything about booking the event itself 
  Please add me + 1 to the waiting list!
  thanks


----------



## zenpunk

It is a shame the organiser GSARider is away as it would make sense to update the first post to avoid more people being disappointed.


----------



## Tangster

Is there a list of attendees and gear somewhere? I don't really want to trawl through the thread to find the last time it was posted(and subsequently not updated). Might be worth appending to the first post.


----------



## Gofre

Can someone confirm what's happening in terms of being allowed to attend? I put my name down about a month ago but haven't had a chance to post back since then because of moving into a new flat and new job at the opposite end of the country, and the thread has ballooned since then so it's a lot to trawl through!


----------



## TheJesusGuy

Quote: 





sceptre said:


> Just so there is some value to a 'ticket' at this meet, I'll willingly let my place go in exchange for a complete, working Orpheus system!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sceptre


 
  Ahahaa


----------



## TheJesusGuy

Ok so I said I was coming on the first few pages, but not sure if my name was ever actually put down. If it was, then you can free up my place.


----------



## krismusic

Don't take my word for it but AFAIK, if you put your name down earlier in the thread you are in. At least I assume I am! GSA Rider who organised this is away for a few days. When he returns I am sure that he will confirm and update.


----------



## Gofre

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> Don't take my word for it but AFAIK, if you put your name down earlier in the thread you are in. At least I assume I am! GSA Rider who organised this is away for a few days. When he returns I am sure that he will confirm and update.


 
  That's good, I was afraid that there had been some sort of ticket distribution or something!


----------



## krismusic

See you outside looking glum if there has!


----------



## Gofre

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> See you outside looking glum if there has!


 
  I'll have you know that I have... dozens of pounds that I can use to bribe whoever's on the door =P
   
  Anyway, in case somebody is keeping track and I'm still able to attend, I'll be bringing the following gear. Nothing particularly exciting but all good stuff that people may want to try.

 Philips Fidelio L1
  Sennheiser HD25-1 II
  V Moda M80
  Phonak Audeo PFE112
  Shure SE215 (Stock cable and UE900 remote cable)
  DIY iMod 5th Gen
  Nexus 4
  FiiO E17
  JDSLabs C421 (a bit tempramental)
   
  I also have a pair of Minerva Mi-3 triple driver customs, although the fact that I can't even remember where they are says a lot. Worst mistake I made when getting into this hobby :|
   
  I'll also be looking to purchase/trade for a pair of Sennheiser HD600s on the day, should anybody have a pair they want to offload


----------



## KaalKhatri

Is there a specific age requirement? As I'm a great headphone enthusiast at the age of 15.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





kaalkhatri said:


> Is there a specific age requirement? As I'm a great headphone enthusiast at the age of 15.


 

 This is the youngest person coming...

   
  edit: No age limit. There is however a waiting list of sorts as all the places are taken.


----------



## Monkfish

Waaaay late, but could I go on the waiting-list for this please? Just in case.


----------



## fihidelity

I think this is how the waiting list stands at the moment:
   
  Hifinoos
  digaddict
  stefanhartman +1
  alienwaree
  spider_boris +1
  Monkfish
   
  Could someone check that I haven't missed anyone out? *Anyone who's joining now just copy this list and add yourself to the bottom, then when a space becomes available it can be reallocated to whoever is at the top. *Could we perhaps get a mod to update the first post in GSA's absence to inform people visiting the thread for the first time that the spaces are gone but they're able to add themselves to the waiting list. Hopefully this'll stop people getting their hopes up.


----------



## eskimo

eskimo said:


> Been watching this topic for a little while. I'll say i'm good to go now. Not sure how i'm getting there, train or car as it's London! I'll be coming from Bristol-ish way. (M4)




I wonder if my name's down?

Really want to go


----------



## krismusic

I would also appreciate confirmation that I have a place. Maybe when he is back from hols GSA Rider might be kind enough to post a list of the 120 names he has allocated a place to.This is beggining to feel a bit Willy Wonka golden ticket time!


----------



## shipsupt

Try to be patient guys.  *Remember that GSA volunteered his time to do this!  *
   
_AND if everyone had followed the simple directions in the thread to cut, paste, and added their name to the growing list there would be a lot less confusion..._
   
  Give it a little time, it will all be cleared up.


----------



## smial1966

Every Head-Fi event organiser does it voluntarily, as it's the nature of the task. 
   
  If potential attendees are concerned whether they're on the attendance list or not, might I suggest that they read through the entire thread, note however many people have requested admittance before them and if the total is less than 120 you're likely to be in luck!
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Try to be patient guys.  *Remember that GSA volunteered his time to do this!  *
> 
> _AND if everyone had followed the simple directions in the thread to cut, paste, and added their name to the growing list there would be a lot less confusion..._
> 
> Give it a little time, it will all be cleared up.


----------



## Julian H

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Try to be patient guys.  *Remember that GSA volunteered his time to do this! *


 
  Yeah, give the guy a chance. Total respect to GSA for what he has already done organising what is sure to be a superb event. I can't wait.
   
  Cheers, Julian


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





julian h said:


> Yeah, give the guy a chance. Total respect to GSA for what he has already done organising what is sure to be a superb event. I can't wait.
> 
> Cheers, Julian


 
  I totally agree..he did a swell job here guys..let him have his headfi.org time off...
  and i have good news for the guys who were late..i am forced to attend a wedding that weekend in portugal..or else i will be in big trouble..hoped i could avoid that..but its my wifes youngest bother who is going to marry..damn..soooo..numero uno on the waiting list..u have my place! I will update the latest list
   
  So, gsa..pls give my place to another lucky basterd..and have fun guys..i really hate this as i was really looking forward to it..even ordered a special audio case for my amp so i could take it with me! Next year i will come for sure..but with something special..my new custommade dac/amp. It will be ready around november/december.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





turrican2 said:


> Acapella11
> 
> 
> GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800
> ...


 
  Okay guys..i took my name of the list as u can see here..have fun!


----------



## krismusic

Of course I totally appreciate what GSA Rider has put into this!
  Just that the thread has got very cumbersome and a simple clarification when GSA Rider has time and inclination will make everything clear.


----------



## krismusic

Hifiman Rookie. What a nice thing to do, sorting that out when you now cannot even attend! Much appreciated. I hope the wedding is a humdinger to compensate. Look forward to seeing you next time I hope.


----------



## TheJesusGuy

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Okay guys..i took my name of the list as u can see here..have fun!


 
  So that's the official list of attendants?


----------



## shipsupt

I think there are some folks who aren't on that list because if I count right it only shows about 72 and GSA reported we had more. 
   
  For reference: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3g9EE0dPDEyZWpZYnFQX3ZXbm8/edit?usp=sharing
   
  I think we should try and be patient for GSA's return so he can confirm with the list he's likely keeping himself.  He's probably been catching a lot of names of people who expressed interest with a post and didn't update the list as requested.
   
*It is worth jumping on the wait list if you're interested in attending as there are almost always folks who end up having to drop out close to the date.*


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





thejesusguy said:


> So that's the official list of attendants?


 
   
  No that list wasn't fully up to date.
   
  As others have said, let's just wait for GSA Rider to get back. There is plenty of time to get this all sorted out


----------



## Progenitor

I would like to register my interest in attend, and I have just read that there's a waiting list for this event. I am wondering what's the best way of registering my interest in attending?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Spakka

By posting you just have! 
Just mention you would like to be added to the waiting list.



P.s. I'll be bringing my Tera Player for those who are interested.


----------



## Swimsonny

I think some people on that list have some +1s etc as I have +2!


----------



## CraftyClown

swimsonny said:


> I think some people on that list have some +1s etc as I have +2!




There are some plus 1s and 2s to add, however I still don't think that is the final list... Mostly because I'm not on it  and I'm pretty sure I was the last person confirmed before GSA went away.

Like I said though, let's wait for the man to get back. I'm sure he'll clear this up in a jiffy


----------



## Swimsonny

Indeed we should! On another note i am pretty darn excited for this meet!


----------



## Spakka

craftyclown said:


> Like I said though, let's wait for the man to get back. I'm sure he'll clear this up in a jiffy




Oh dear, not more work for the poor fellow!


----------



## Somnambulist

swimsonny said:


> I think some people on that list have some +1s etc as I have +2!



 
 Yep, I stated I was bringing +1 several times shortly after confirming my own attendence early on in the thread.


----------



## GSARider

Hi chaps, still away at the moment, in a hotel in Debrecen, Hungary with passable wifi...! Everyone that has confirmed is fine (inc. plus 1's + 2's) and I will trawl through the entire thread and give an up to date list when I get back - well give me a few days after I get back - will be arriving late Sunday evening and then straight to work Monday morning...!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Hi chaps, still away at the moment, in a hotel in Debrecen, Hungary with passable wifi...! Everyone that has confirmed is fine (inc. plus 1's + 2's) and I will trawl through the entire thread and give an up to date list when I get back - well give me a few days after I get back - will be arriving late Sunday evening and then straight to work Monday morning...!


 
  Hope u have better weather there then here in the netherlands..lolz


----------



## stefanhartman

not like the weather in UK is great atm though, Spring refuses to come


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





stefanhartman said:


> not like the weather in UK is great atm though, Spring refuses to come


 
  Snow in April. YAY. -_-


----------



## alienwareee

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> I think this is how the waiting list stands at the moment:
> 
> Hifinoos
> digaddict
> ...


 
   
[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/e/ee/38x38px-ZC-ee612e54_avatar2_5.gif[/img]​ GSARider
Today at 11:39 am

   Yes you are counted in as you pm'd me the other day also.
  --------------------



  Alienwaree in, so can make list shorter and others have some more hope.


----------



## Artcheezzz

Hi i have stupid question here:
  Wondering about music source. Will be there "anything" where i can hook-up my usb, cd or mp3 player?
  I know we all bring DAC`s, AMP`s and headphones. But play (your own) music from laptop or sansa clip+ and TEST headphones is kind`a crime (without dac).
  Anyone thought about that?


----------



## ProTofik

I will be testing headphones with my own music from my own source, at least that's my plan.
  Galaxy S3 -> ODAC -> O2
  I will also burn a CD with my own tracks, just in case I may need it.
   
  I still need to decide what tracks I am going to use...


----------



## Somnambulist

The most common meet set up is laptop > DAC > amp > cans, at least for the headphone rigs. The thing with meets is it's more about socialising with other enthusiasts and listening to their setups, hearing the same headphone being used at the end of different component chains etc, rather than it being some mix'n'match free for all, at least with desktop-fi.
   
  For the portable/IEM crowd, there's usually a table where stuff ends up collecting and things get passed about. Testing kit seriously is a bit pointless anyway since a) it's too loud to listen critically b) you always get sidetracked waffling about gear/music to people or forget to try something out you wanted to. It's a chance to get a feel for stuff you haven't heard, hear things you can't afford(!) and most importantly, make some new friends and catch up with people you haven't seen.
   
  Let's just hope it warms up a bit in the next 4 weeks!


----------



## krismusic

somnambulist said:


> The most common meet set up is laptop > DAC > amp > cans, at least for the headphone rigs. The thing with meets is it's more about socialising with other enthusiasts and listening to their setups, hearing the same headphone being used at the end of different component chains etc, rather than it being some mix'n'match free for all, at least with desktop-fi.
> 
> For the portable/IEM crowd, there's usually a table where stuff ends up collecting and things get passed about. Testing kit seriously is a bit pointless anyway since a) it's too loud to listen critically b) you always get sidetracked waffling about gear/music to people or forget to try something out you wanted to. It's a chance to get a feel for stuff you haven't heard, hear things you can't afford(!) and most importantly, make some new friends and catch up with people you haven't seen.
> 
> Let's just hope it warms up a bit in the next 4 weeks!



 
 I am looking forward to hearing some 'phones and I am very happy for anyone who wants to listen to any of my kit. I have some Comply tips that may be useful to people who want to listern to unfamiliar IEM's. However, I am not sure about just leaving my stuff on a table. I am suprised to find that I feel that my stuff is quite personal as it is only ever me that uses it. More pragmatically I would be gutted if something got scratched. I am a total tart when it comes to my gear.


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> I am looking forward to hearing some 'phones and I am very happy for anyone who wants to listen to any of my kit. I have some Comply tips that may be useful to people who want to listern to unfamiliar IEM's. However, I am not sure about just leaving my stuff on a table. I am suprised to find that I feel that my stuff is quite personal as it is only ever me that uses it. More pragmatically I would be gutted if something got scratched. I am a total tart when it comes to my gear.


 
   
  Ha ha, I don't think you're the only one Kris. 
   
  Can't remember if I mentioned what I'm bringing with me, but if not it's;
   
  Astell & Kern AK100
  Heir audio Rendition 1 amp
  Sennheiser HD 650 headphones
  Heir audio Tzar 350 IEMS


----------



## Duncan

Holy Crap...
   
  How did I miss this thread?
   
  I would totally love to go along!!
   
  Fingers crossed that waiting list will go down a bit, nearer to the time


----------



## krismusic

craftyclown said:


> Ha ha, I don't think you're the only one Kris.
> 
> Can't remember if I mentioned what I'm bringing with me, but if not it's;
> 
> ...



 
 I guess i will be OK amongst fellow neurotic searchers after perfection! I would love to see/hear your Astell & Kern. If the Tzars are universal a listen to them would be great too.


----------



## CraftyClown

It would be my pleasure


----------



## GSARider

Chaps, I'm trying to see if we can get a bigger room in the hotel, if I'm successful, I will let you all know. Might take a few days as my contact at Sennheiser is off until the 8th. Sitting in Germany at the moment and back tomorrow evening...


----------



## spider_boris

@ GSARider: It's been said before, but thanks for all your efforts in getting this together


----------



## GSARider

Cheers!


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Chaps, I'm trying to see if we can get a bigger room in the hotel, if I'm successful, I will let you all know. Might take a few days as my contact at Sennheiser is off until the 8th. Sitting in Germany at the moment and back tomorrow evening...


 
  Don't worry too much about it, enjoy your holiday.


----------



## krismusic

tangster said:


> Don't worry too much about it, enjoy your holiday.



 
 +1


----------



## GSARider

Got back this afternoon on Eurotunnel, 500 miles to home from our last overnight stay in Gravenbuch near Frankfurt. Clear roads down he Autobahn on a Sunday morning, then briefly through the Netherlands, Belgium then back through to Calais...!

Just started editing the video of our trip...


----------



## chrb

Please add me to list.


----------



## GSARider

Great news chaps, we have re-booked a bigger space at the same hotel and can now take everyone that is on the reserve list and more...!
   
  Capacity is listed as 500 standing, so with our tables, etc in the place, I reckon on around 300 max. We're on roughly 140 at the moment.
   
*The cost for this is very kindly being covered by Custom Cable, who, as you all know, will be in attendance on the day giving a 10% discount on all Sennheiser products - you can also place an order beforehand for collection on the day - just pm me for the discount code.*


----------



## shipsupt

For the win!  Well done Custom Cable!


----------



## Batmilk

First post for me, I joined the forum following news of more space if you can squeeze me in.
   
  I have the He-400 which really suits my tastes but would love to get a bit more perspective.


----------



## GSARider

Yes we have space and anyone else wishing to come that hasn't already mentioned their name - just post and add it chaps.


----------



## MHPhunter

Great! count me in as well...
  I've got several portable players and IEMs. I'll bring as many as I can


----------



## Duncan

Brilliant news 
   
  Count me in


----------



## Swimsonny

Sweet! I have plus 2 now and may have a plus 3!


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Great news chaps, we have re-booked a bigger space at the same hotel and can now take everyone that is on the reserve list and more...!
> 
> Capacity is listed as 500 standing, so with our tables, etc in the place, I reckon on around 300 max. We're on roughly 140 at the moment.
> 
> *The cost for this is very kindly being covered by Custom Cable, who, as you all know, will be in attendance on the day giving a 10% discount on all Sennheiser products - you can also place an order beforehand for collection on the day - just pm me for the discount code.*


 
   
  Still cannot confirm availability until that week unfortunately. If the capacity gets taken up then so be it, such is life heh


----------



## Spakka

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Great news chaps, we have re-booked a bigger space at the same hotel and can now take everyone that is on the reserve list and more...!
> 
> Capacity is listed as 500 standing, so with our tables, etc in the place, I reckon on around 300 max. We're on roughly 140 at the moment.
> 
> *The cost for this is very kindly being covered by Custom Cable, who, as you all know, will be in attendance on the day giving a 10% discount on all Sennheiser products - you can also place an order beforehand for collection on the day - just pm me for the discount code.*


 
   
   
  Whow! Nice work! That's excellent news!


----------



## Takeanidea

gsarider said:


> Great news chaps, we have re-booked a bigger space at the same hotel and can now take everyone that is on the reserve list and more...!
> 
> Capacity is listed as 500 standing, so with our tables, etc in the place, I reckon on around 300 max. We're on roughly 140 at the moment.
> 
> *The cost for this is very kindly being covered by Custom Cable, who, as you all know, will be in attendance on the day giving a 10% discount on all Sennheiser products - you can also place an order beforehand for collection on the day - just pm me for the discount code.*




Amazing to pull that out gsa fantastic news for all those who thought they'd missed the boat


----------



## Wildf1re07

I shall be attending as press, and will be looking for some new IEMs. Anyone aware if there will be ie80's for sale?


----------



## Tangster

Custom cable would bring one gor certain if you preordered. I'm also looking to get rid of my pair.


----------



## GSARider

Custom Cable will be bringing a selection of products along and giving a 10% discount on the day.


----------



## kryten123

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Custom Cable will be bringing a selection of products along and giving a 10% discount on the day.


 
  I'd never heard of Custom Cable before this thread - just found their website and they stock a lot of goodies...I can feel my credit card shaking with fear....and even worse...they are located not too far from me


----------



## krismusic

Would it be ok to mention on here a couple of items I am bringing that are for sale?


----------



## GSARider

yes it's okay.


----------



## Luxembourger

Would custom-cable also be selling the Sennheiser HDVD800 with a 10% discount on that day?


----------



## Swimsonny

Look what i have in too show off at the meet 
   




   
  I know you guys wanted to see one!


----------



## krismusic

Thanks for that. As well as everything else! Just wanted to say that I have a mint Graham Slee Voyager going that I would like £100 for and a Russ Andrews silver LOD that I would take £50 for. Got to fund my inevitable post meet headphone purchase somehow!


----------



## PhilW

Quote: 





luxembourger said:


> Would custom-cable also be selling the Sennheiser HDVD800 with a 10% discount on that day?


 

 Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yes indeed we are offering 10% off the HDVD800 amplifier. We are currently offering 10% off the following Sennheiser items for pre-order NOW and for collection on the day.
   
  HDVD800
  HDVA600
  HD800
  HD700
  IE800
  IE80
  HD650
  RS220
  MM550-X
  Momentum Brown/Black
  Amperior Blue/Silver
   
  We will be taking some new stock to the show, however we will also have a laptop at the show to enable people to securely purchase Sennheiser headphones/amplifiers on the day with a Debit/Credit card or Paypal and have it sent to them afterwards.
   
*We strongly recommend that if you know you would like a pair of Sennheiser headphones with the 10% off and wish to collect them on the day then please pre-order to avoid dissapointment! *www.custom-cable.co.uk Please enter coupon code "HEADFI10" as a coupon code when checking out to receive your rebate and select collect from store as delivery option. We will then take it to the meet for you.
   
  We are really looking forward to seeing you all on the 27th.
   
  Best Regards
   
  Phil


----------



## Luxembourger

Thank you for the infos.
I guess I first want to listen to the HDVD800 before buying it, and as I travel by plane, the size of the package also plays a certain role


----------



## GSARider

Thanks Phil. Sennheiser will also have all the products on display ready for everyone to play with. As previously, Axell Grell, their head sound engineer will be there to discuss anything headphone related and you can give him any thoughts / ideas too...


----------



## Gofre

*London Meet Classifieds Board- Please PM users before the event to arrange transactions!*
   
  To get your gear listed here please drop me a PM 
   
  ---
   
   
*For Sale:*
   
  krismusic- Graham Slee Voyager (£100), Russ Andrews Silver LOD (£50)
   
  Gofre- Philips Fidelio L1 (£125), V Moda M80 (£100)
   


Spoiler: mp101



 
*Portable Amps:*
 Go-Vibe6 x 2
 iBasso P2
 iBasso D1
 RSA SP-51

*Home Amp:*
 Little Dot MKV
   
*DAC/Amp:*
  Zero

*Other Headphone Amps:*
 Sennheiser Lucas (surround processor)
   


   
  Shipsupt- Big selection of stuff, see this post
   
  Spakka- Audio Technica ATH-W1000X
   
  Dreaming of a Better ...- 
        Burson HA-160D (£500)
        Matrix Quattro DAC (£300)
        Audeze LCD-2 Rev.1 (with a 2m Q-Audio cable) - (£600, £550 without the cable)
        Hifiman RE-262 (£60)
        AKG K701 (£100)
   
   
*WTB:*

 Wildf1re07- Sennheiser IE80
   
  Gofre- Sennheiser HD600
   
   
*Want to Trade:*

 Naimless- Sennheiser HD650>>Sennheiser HD600
  
   
   
  Those are the bits from the last couple of pages, we have a big motivational activity day at work today so I'll go through the thread later if this is something you guys would be interested in. And if you want something added to the list, please let me know [=


----------



## krismusic

Nice work Gofre. Hope your day leaves you suitably motivated!


----------



## macwai1

Acapella11
  
  
 GSARider + 1 Bringing: MacBook Pro Retina, Fiio E17, Fiio E09K, HDVD800 (If bought in time) Amperiors x 2 (1 x Custom Cable), IE80 (Toxic Silver Poison), HD800
  
  
 (Toxic Copper).
  
  
 EddieE
  
  
 Naimless-Yulong D18 and A18,Onkyo ND-S1,Ipod,Hifiman HE400,Shure SRH1840 plus whatever else I can fit in the case.
  
  
 Zenpunk : MDAC + Topping TP60 or Little Dot MKVI+ (if coming with a car) + HD700, HE6, JVC DX1000, Sony XBA40, JVC FXZ200, PFE232.
  
  
 Julian H : Macbook Pro with ALAC's, Nuforce Async USB DAC SE, Fiio E11, iPod Classic 160gb with ALAC's, Grado 325is, iGrado and Beyer DT1350's
  
  
 JR41
  
  
 Suicidal Orange
  
  
 Proedros
  
  
 Somnambulist
  
  
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
  
  
 Tangster Bringing: FiiO E07K, Topping D1, IE80(taped), XBA-3, Phonak PFE112, Goldring DR150(possibly also MarkL D5000 and/or A900X)
  
  
 KElyas
  
  
 Cakensaur Bringing: AKG Q701, Modded Grado sr80i
  
  
 Louis940 Bringing: Beyer DT990 250 Pro, Digizoid ZO2
  
  
 Cakes
  
  
 Negura
  
  
 Corate
  
  
 MarkyB16
  
  
 MaxD
  
  
 Musicday
  
  
 Nulliverse
  
  
 Jay567
  
  
 Jimbob747 (tbc)
  
  
 Shipsupt

 MacBook Air/Nuforce CDP-8
 NAD M51
 Woo GES (Possibly STAX SRM-717)
 STAX S-002 (With SRM-002)
 STAX SR-202
 STAX SR-Lambda Nova Signature
 STAX SR-Sigma Pro
 STAX SR-007 MK I
 STAX SE-007 MK II
 Sennheiser HE-60
 Koss ESP-950
   
  
  
 Spakka
  
  
 Takeanidea sony d e 555 portable cd player with cds slee novo headphone amp hd800s denon ahd2000's Samsung galaxy note 2 with 64 gig card sony xba 4ip fischer audio dba 02 mk 2s shure ec5cs ue triple fi 10s monster gratitudes imod 5.5 with rsa the hornet & ibasso heron amps
  
  
 Voodoo Chile: Arcam alpha 8 cd player, Fidelity Audio HPA-100 amp, HD-650's.
  
  
 kryten123
  
  
 Musicdiddy
  
  
 Joeyjojo
  
  
 Swimsonny - HiFiMAN HE-500 - Sennheiser HD580 - Lots of IEMs - Lots of Portable amps - Rhapsodio Stuff - Effect Audio Cables - Check profile For More Details!
  
  
 Big-Man
  
  
 Uprightman
  
  
 Damianryan
  
  
 Granty1988
  
  
 DrHouse
  
  
 SamHedges
  
  
 Kabeer
  
  
 Jesusguy
  
  
 Bolampau
  
  
 Gofre
  
  
 Biesas
  
  
 Apmusson
  
  
 CantScareme
  
  
 MrQ
  
  
 Davedog (tbc)
  
  
 Super Snorlax
  
  
 Leonardo BVB
  
  
 Bandeira (tbc)
  
  
 Rocketron
  
  
 Threek
  
  
 Syntheticfish
  
  
 Krismusic
  
 Rightclick/Scissors
  
 Sceptre
  
  
 Type35: Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, AKG K702, HRT MS2+
  
  
 E3SEL + 2
  
  
 Ste
  
 Edopix
 Nixon- Heir Audio 4.Ai
  
 Benashraf
  
  
  
  
 Sykaruga
  
  
  
 Lenni
  
  
  
 RevC
  
  
  
 Piercer - Colorfly C4 and Beyerdynamic T5P's
  
  
 Turrican2 - DX-100, AKG3003i, Heir 3ai with Whiplash hybrid cable, RSA Predator. Can bring HE-500 with Toxic Silver poison balanced cable and o2 amp if anyone is interested.
  
 macwai1
  
 Trade Attending:
  
 Sennheiser
  
 Custom Cable
  
 Oscar Audio
  
 Wilkins Pouches


----------



## Gofre

^^^For the gear I'll be bringing:
 -Philips Fidelio L1
  -Sennheiser HD25-1 II
  -V Moda M80
  -Phonak Audeo PFE 112
  -Shure SE215 LE (Stock Cable and UE900 Remote Cable)
  -FiiO E17
  -JDSLabs C421 (A bit tempramental)
   
  I also have a pair of Minerva MI-3 customs that I can dig out, although the fact that I don't even know where I keep them is a sign of what I think of them!
   
   
  Quote: 





krismusic said:


> Nice work Gofre. Hope your day leaves you suitably motivated!


 
  Thanks  it's quite interesting actually, not normally my kind of thing.


----------



## Wildf1re07

Will request them I think. Want a new toy to open


----------



## tws1

Congrats on the bigger room, please put me down as attending this as well!
   
  I went to the 2011 meet and it was fantastic, great to meet everybody. Hope to see some of you again!


----------



## jude

Yeah, I'm not missing this one, y'all. See you in a couple of weeks!


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





jude said:


> Yeah, I'm not missing this one, y'all. See you in a couple of weeks!


 






   
  Well this event just went up a notch. Kudos to Jude for attending. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trans Atlantic no less.


----------



## krismusic

Quote: 





jude said:


> Yeah, I'm not missing this one, y'all. See you in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Duncan

Quote: 





jude said:


> Yeah, I'm not missing this one, y'all. See you in a couple of weeks!


 
   This is now definitely not to be missed!!!...


----------



## Gofre

Right guys, I've been through the thread and think I've tracked down everyone who has so far expressed interest in buying, selling or trading gear, the post has been updated and can be found here, and I'll repost it periodically. I just need to PM a couple of the people to confirm that their stuff is still up for sale. If anyone would like to add themselves please feel free to send me a PM!
   
  Great news to hear Jude will be attending =D


----------



## Boggieeiggob

I want to go but I'm not sure if I can make it because I have music college in Ealing ><' but can I like, put my name down for this anyway?


----------



## jude

Quote: 





duncan said:


> This is now definitely not to be missed!!!...


 
   
  Duncan, after knowing you online for 12 years, I'd be thrilled to finally meet you in person. I really hope you can attend, bro.


----------



## Duncan

Quote: 





jude said:


> Duncan, after knowing you online for 12 years, I'd be thrilled to finally meet you in person. I really hope you can attend, bro.


 
  Jude,
   
  Don't worry, i'll be there - like you say, it has been a helluva long time coming!!
   
  Thinking about it, it would be interesting to see who is staying over... even though i'm only an hour out of London, I think I will probably stay over so as to have an after-party...
   
  [Edit] Room booked around the corner


----------



## Somnambulist

Wahey, this event gets better and better.
   
  Btw equipment is more or less going to be:
  NAD M51 (I forgot whose laptop I'm hooking this up to) - I'll bring my Van Damme XLRs too so people can hook balanced amps up to it, although they're on the long side as I use them w/speakers lol - I have a mini to optical cable as well as a generic HDMI cable for it, if you want to use coax or USB bring something.
  DX100 - bring your microSD card of choice full of tunage so I can boot that up and you can listen to familiar stuff if it suits
  FS MG6 Pros + SoundEar Pro3s - not much use to others but hey, you can look at them... and I can listen to your sources with them - interested in hearing some of the other heavyweight DAPs.


----------



## Sennheiser

Quote:


duncan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> jude said:
> ...


----------



## Julian H

Quote: 





jude said:


> Yeah, I'm not missing this one, y'all. See you in a couple of weeks!


 
  Wahey, the main mans in town


----------



## ongyi

Could you add me in as well thank you very much


----------



## Gofre

My +1 can be removed, if it's still listed. Lucky git's off to Germany! I'll still be in attendance, there's going to be a small contingent of us from the student forum I work and moderate on


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





jude said:


> Duncan, after knowing you online for 12 years, I'd be thrilled to finally meet you in person. I really hope you can attend, bro.


 
   
  JUDE could you bring over a bunch of headfi mobile rig rubber bands? For purchase/donation to charity? I just got an S3 and am loath to use TTVJ's velcro straps on it for my glacier. 
   
  Dan


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

RE buying gear...I'd be very interested in a pair of iems with a wetter sound to compliment my er4s. Anyone selling? Im waiting on the new cardas ones also ;O


----------



## ejong7

How bout Jude bring over a bunch of those Head-Fi straps and anyone that joins the raffle gets a pair? I'm also up for it if the straps were sold for charity or even funding to run this site.


----------



## krismusic

Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> JUDE could you bring over a bunch of headfi mobile rig rubber bands? For purchase/donation to charity? I just got an S3 and am loath to use TTVJ's velcro straps on it for my glacier.
> 
> Dan


 
  I'm up for a couple of those. Gladly make a donation.


----------



## GSARider

I take it you got your flights sorted out Jude - that's great...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Just had a Graham Slee Bitzie DAC + Lautus USB Cable turn up today for the raffle.
   
  Also IFI Audio, who will be attending are donating:
  
  iUSB Power – a pure power supply that sits between the Computer > DAC.
  
 iDAC – portable, USB DAC that handles 24/192 with a separate headphone amp section
  
 iCAN – Class A headphone amplifer with XBass to adjust for different bass response of all headphones and 3D holographic to ‘re-equalise recordings (originally made for speakers)
   
  This is in addition to teh other stuff already listed, such as the pair of HD800's, etc.


----------



## jude

Quote:


ejong7 said:


> How bout Jude bring over a bunch of those Head-Fi straps and anyone that joins the raffle gets a pair? I'm also up for it if the straps were sold for charity or even funding to run this site.


 


krismusic said:


> I'm up for a couple of those. Gladly make a donation.


 
   
  Are you guys talking about these silicone bands?
   
   

   
  I'm _pretty sure_ I've got a bag of these somewhere, but don't know for sure how many I've got. I'll bring whatever I've got, and then let GSARider decide what to do with them. Sell them for a quid each for charity? Give some or all away for free? He's the organizer, so it'll be up to him.
   
   


gsarider said:


> I take it you got your flights sorted out Jude - that's great...


 
   
  Yes, flight and lodging are all set up, so I'm good to go!
   
  I can't wait! This looks to be shaping up into a _very_ cool event, so thanks, GSARider, for all you're doing.


----------



## GSARider

Thanks Jude, look forward to seeing you there and hopefully we can sell a few bands for the charity too. 

Remember chaps, the charity raffle will also be taking place, £10 a ticket and we have around £3,000 of prizes to be won...


----------



## Lidster

I know I'm being a dunce but is there a list anywhere of confirmed attendees? I'm pretty sure I'm down (+1) but would be great to see my name up in lights (or on a list!), I'd hate to miss this!

Great work GSARider


----------



## Artcheezzz

Sadly not all of us can bring or have the portable player/laptop + dac/amp and have_ your own music_. 
  I know its not the best place for accurate testing. But i`m dying  to try HD800, couple portable players £500+,
  BUT if i will have to listen some unfamiliar music to me,  like Beethoven, Vivaldi or Mozart probably i would never know how that headphones are. You know what i mean. 
  So i have an idea:
  Lets have all of us, lets say three very well known and acceptable songs for every one_. _
  So we will avoid asking to hook our stuff  to test your headphones or player. Simply listen others setup with same songs (if we want too).
  I just quickly thought what songs could be and well known for every one (it must be ROCK/POP i guess, which i hate):
   
  No Doubt - Don't Speak
  Portishead - Roads
  4 Non Blondes - What's Up
   
  I don`t listen them at all, but know them well for some reason. 
*What do you think guys?*
  Can make separate threat and decide.
   
   
Sorry for my english. Its not first or even second language.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Just found out about the London meet on the 27th and is nice to see Head-fi meets are starting to gather more "momentum" (pardon the Senn pun) over here in the UK now.
   
  I am looking forward to finally getting to listen to the new Senn amp & dac combo for sure.  
   
  My collection is slightly modest to some on here but I will be bringing to start with.....
   
  JH16 Pros with stock cable plus Whiplash TWag V2 Eclipse & Hybrid cables & ic's. 
  Sony MDR-Z1000 headphones (with stock cable) 
  Sony X1060 32gb Walkman
  Sony Z1070  (japan 64gb model)
  TTVJ Slim amp (non dac version) 
   
  (if anyone is interested I have a pair of Beyer Dynamic DT100's I can bring along also to listen to, very accurate headphone for their modest price tag) 
   
  I will also have with me a pair of Heir 5.0 with Magnus cable as well as a couple of other Heir iem's and their Rendition 1 amp which I will have on me from Heir with the view to purchase the one I like most. 
   
  This will be my first Head-fi meet I am attending as I could not make the one last year so look forward to meeting fellow head-fier's who share  a passion for wallet abuse.


----------



## CraftyClown

I'd love to have a listen to your 5.0s. I was a whisper away from buying some from Frank the other day. I also picked up a rendition. Cracking little amp


----------



## GSARider

I will update the list this weekend chaps.


----------



## NevilleM

Hi GSARider. 
Great to see you've found more space.
I hope to make it. 90% certain I can.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





artcheezzz said:


> Sadly not all of us can bring or have the portable player/laptop + dac/amp and have_ your own music_.
> I know its not the best place for accurate testing. But i`m dying  to try HD800, couple portable players £500+,
> BUT if i will have to listen some unfamiliar music to me,  like Beethoven, Vivaldi or Mozart probably i would never know how that headphones are. You know what i mean.
> So i have an idea:
> ...


 
   
  My DX100 has Portishead on (the last owner left it on there), can't remember off the top of my head what bit-rate but they're MP3.


----------



## zenpunk

It would probably be easier to bring à couple of CDs and à USB stick. If the hotel has free WIFI we could also use Spotify


----------



## Takeanidea

It's not an environment where you can get more than a taste of what there is out there. I shall enjoy listening to whatever is on offer and am really looking forward to it. Especially gsa's abba collection


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> I'd love to have a listen to your 5.0s. I was a whisper away from buying some from Frank the other day. I also picked up a rendition. Cracking little amp


 
  No worries, you will get to know for sure in a couple of weeks whether you like the sound of the 5.0.
     Best to listen to them first before laying down your greens, if your anything like me though with impulse buys.... 
   
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   
  Will any one have a Audiolab Mdac on the day to listen to by any chance?
   
  Also I read on one of the pages about taking your own power strip, Just to clarify are we essentially talking about something like  6 way gang power extension lead  to run our gear from?


----------



## Toxic Cables

If it's not too late, i would love to attend, although it might only be for a couple hours. I will send some cables to Nadeem beforehand, just in case i don't make it.
   
  I will also also include some more raffle prizes, starting with a HM-601.
   
  Do save one of those head-fi bands for me.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Count me in please. Just booked the train tickets and i'm hot to trot


----------



## alvin sawdust

Forgot to ask, are there plenty of mains sockets in the new larger room?


----------



## bolampau

I'm sad to say that I'm not able to attend now. Just been asked to photograph a wedding.
Apologies,
Paul


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





bolampau said:


> I'm sad to say that I'm not able to attend now. Just been asked to photograph a wedding.
> Apologies,
> Paul


 
  Ask them if they will have the reception at the Russell hotel, problem solved!


----------



## GSARider

Updated List below chaps - anyone else coming, just let me know. I might have repeated a couple of names as folk have added their name in a couple of times in places - I'll keep cleaning up the list as I go along.
   
 GSARider  + 1
  
 EddieE
  
 Naimless 
  
 Zenpunk 
  
 Julian H 
  
 JR41
  
 Suicidal Orange  
  
 Proedros
  
 Somnambulist
  
 hifimanrookie
  
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
  
 Tangster  
  
 KElyas
  
 Cakensaur
  
 Louis940 
  
Cakes
  
 Negura
  
 Corate
  
 MarkyB16
  
 MaxD
  
 Musicday
  
 Nulliverse
  
 Jay567
  
 Shipsupt
  
 Takeanidea 

 Voodoo Chile
  
 kryten123
  
 Musicdiddy
  
 Joeyjojo
  
 Swimsonny 
  
 Big-Man
  
 Uprightman
  
 Damianryan
  
 Granty1988
  
 DrHouse
  
 SamHedges
  
 Kabeer
  
 Jesusguy
  
 Bolampau
  
 Gofre
  
 Biesas
  
 Apmusson
  
 CantScareme
  
 MrQ
  
 Davedog (tbc)
  
 Super Snorlax + 1
  
 Leonardo BVB
  
 Bandeira (tbc)
  
 Rocketron
  
 Threek
  
 Syntheticfish
  
 Krismusic
  
 Rightclick/Scissors
  
 Sceptre
  
 Type35
  
 E3SEL + 2
  
 Ste
  
 Edopix
  
 Nixon
  
 Benashraf
  
 Sykaruga
  
 Lenni
  
 RevC
  
 Piercer 
  
 Turrican2 
  
 Acapella
  
 Edoardo
  
 saint panda
  
 4lx
  
 Big Poppa G
  
 Artcheez
  
 leleuk
  
 D.C
  
 Baconrind
  
 Mike76
  
 radgroza
  
 proTofik + 1
  
 WALL-E
  
 mp101
  
 proedros
  
 technowuk
  
 sleepaphobic
  
 Gravitech
  
 Mikerobbrook
  
 Musicdiddy
  
 Daymun
  
 esuhgb
  
 mp101
  
 rocketron
  
 eskimo
  
 billyb52
  
 Godhinovsky
  
 23457
  
 Luxembourger
  
 lh2705 +1
  
 Azureaura + 7
  
 CandC + 1
  
 Lidster + 1
  
 Quietclassic
  
 headinclouds
  
 Holowlegs
  
 Dreaming of a better + 2
  
 infernojim
  
 jonojace
  
 Painterspal
  
 KT66
  
 nicklotr
  
 Craftyclown
  
 Hifinoos
  
 stefanhartman + 1
  
 spiderboris + 1
  
 Kallkhatri
  
 Monkfish
  
 digaddict
  
 progenitor
  
 Duncan
  
 chrb
  
 Batmilk
  
 MPHunter
  
 LFC_SL (TBC)
  
 Wildfre107
  
 macwai1
  
 tws1
  
 Jude
  
 Boggieeebob
  
 ongyi
  
 Corate
  
 Fortisflyer75 + 1
  
 NevilleM
  
 alvin sawdust
  
  
  
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 *Sennheiser UK*
  
 *Custom Cable*
  
 *Oscar Audio*
  
 *Wilkins Pouches*
  
 *Custom Cans*
  
 *IFI Audio*
  
 *HiSound UK*
  
 *Toxic Cables*


----------



## ProTofik

I think there should be +1 beside my name. I'm coming with a friend.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Hi GSA Rider.... Just remembered, my father will be tagging along so would be a +1 please to that if can accommodate.  Thanks.


----------



## GSARider

Have updated the list chaps.


----------



## esuhgb

Hey could you please add +2 for me. My brother and his mate Will be coming along. Thank you.


----------



## GSARider

I make it 152 attendees + the trade visitors. We can comfortably take another hundred or so now with the bigger room, so add your name if you haven't done so already chaps or if I've missed your name off the latest list.
   
  Just to remind everyone again, we have a huge raffle on the day - £10 a ticket and prizes ranging from a brilliant pair of HD800's with the serial no 20,000 to a selection of goodies from Toxic, IFI, Custom Cans, etc...just over £3,000 worth...! 100% of the proceeds will be going straight to the Make A Wish Foundation charity.
   
  Custom Cable are very kindly footing the bill for the hire of the hotel and will be offering a 10% discount on all sennhesier products purchased on the day - these can be pre-ordered for collection also.
   
  There will be a selection of hot & cold drinks available as well as sandwiches, etc at lunchtime.
   
  Hotel details are in the very first post in this thread.
   
  Open to everyone from 10am to 4pm. _*Trade Visitors - can you please ensure that you're in the hotel by 9:30am to set up.*_
   
   
 GSARider  + 1
  
 EddieE
  
 Naimless
  
 Zenpunk
  
 Julian H
  
 JR41
  
 Suicidal Orange 
  
 Proedros
  
 Somnambulist + 1
  
 hifimanrookie
  
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
  
 Tangster 
  
 KElyas
  
 Cakensaur
  
 Louis940
  
Cakes
  
 Negura
  
 Corate
  
 MarkyB16
  
 MaxD
  
 Musicday
  
 Nulliverse
  
 Jay567
  
 Shipsupt
  
 Takeanidea

 Voodoo Chile
  
 kryten123
  
 Musicdiddy
  
 Joeyjojo
  
 Swimsonny
  
 Big-Man
  
 Uprightman
  
 Damianryan
  
 Granty1988
  
 DrHouse
  
 SamHedges
  
 Kabeer
  
 Jesusguy
  
 Bolampau
  
 Gofre
  
 Biesas
  
 Apmusson
  
 CantScareme
  
 MrQ
  
 Davedog (tbc)
  
 Super Snorlax + 1
  
 Leonardo BVB
  
 Bandeira (tbc)
  
 Rocketron
  
 Threek
  
 Syntheticfish
  
 Krismusic
  
 Rightclick/Scissors
  
 Sceptre
  
 Type35
  
 E3SEL + 2
  
 Ste
  
 Edopix
  
 Nixon
  
 Benashraf
  
 Sykaruga
  
 Lenni
  
 RevC
  
 Piercer
  
 Turrican2
  
 Acapella
  
 Edoardo
  
 saint panda
  
 4lx
  
 Big Poppa G
  
 Artcheez
  
 leleuk
  
 D.C
  
 Baconrind
  
 Mike76
  
 radgroza
  
 proTofik + 1
  
 WALL-E
  
 mp101
  
 proedros
  
 technowuk
  
 sleepaphobic
  
 Gravitech
  
 Mikerobbrook
  
 Musicdiddy
  
 Daymun
  
 esuhgb + 2
  
 mp101
  
 rocketron
  
 eskimo
  
 billyb52
  
 Godhinovsky
  
 23457
  
 Luxembourger
  
 lh2705 +1
  
 Azureaura + 7
  
 CandC + 1
  
 Lidster + 1
  
 Quietclassic
  
 headinclouds
  
 Holowlegs
  
 Dreaming of a better + 2
  
 infernojim
  
 jonojace
  
 Painterspal
  
 KT66
  
 nicklotr
  
 Craftyclown
  
 Hifinoos
  
 stefanhartman + 1
  
 spiderboris + 1
  
 Kallkhatri
  
 Monkfish
  
 digaddict
  
 progenitor
  
 Duncan
  
 chrb
  
 Batmilk
  
 MPHunter
  
 LFC_SL (TBC)
  
 Wildfre107
  
 macwai1
  
 tws1
  
 Jude
  
 Boggieeebob
  
 ongyi
  
 Corate
  
 Fortisflyer75 + 1
  
 NevilleM
  
 alvin sawdust
  
  
  
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 *Sennheiser UK*
  
 *Custom Cable*
  
 *Oscar Audio*
  
 *Wilkins Pouches*
  
 *Custom Cans*
  
 *IFI Audio*
  
 *HiSound UK*
  
 *Toxic Cables*


----------



## Somnambulist

152 - I've had a +1 since it was announced!


----------



## GSARider

Updated again...


----------



## Artcheezzz

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> My DX100 has Portishead on (the last owner left it on there), can't remember off the top of my head what bit-rate but they're MP3.


 
   
 *iBasso DX100 is on wanted list now too. *


----------



## Wildf1re07

protofik said:


> I think there should be +1 beside my name. I'm coming with a friend.


Same here. I have a plus one. But I believe that my name is down somewhere else as press.


----------



## GSARider

Now 156 attendees + the trade visitors. We can comfortably take another hundred or so now with the bigger room, so add your name if you haven't done so already chaps or if I've missed your name off the latest list.
   
  Just to remind everyone again, we have a huge raffle on the day - £10 a ticket and prizes ranging from a brilliant pair of HD800's with the serial no 20,000 to a selection of goodies from Toxic, IFI, Custom Cans, Graham Slee, etc...just over £3,000 worth...! 100% of the proceeds will be going straight to the Make A Wish Foundation charity.
   
  Custom Cable are very kindly footing the bill for the hire of the hotel and will be offering a 10% discount on all sennhesier products purchased on the day - these can be pre-ordered for collection also.
   
  There will be a selection of hot & cold drinks available as well as sandwiches, etc at lunchtime.
   
  Hotel details are in the very first post in this thread.
   
  Open to everyone from 10am to 4pm. _*Trade Visitors - can you please ensure that you're in the hotel by 9:30am to set up.*_
   
   
 GSARider  + 1
  
 EddieE
  
 Naimless
  
 Zenpunk
  
 Julian H
  
 JR41
  
 Suicidal Orange 
  
 Proedros
  
 Somnambulist + 1
  
 hifimanrookie
  
 Daniel Hokkaido + 1
  
 Tangster 
  
 KElyas
  
 Cakensaur
  
 Louis940
  
Cakes
  
 Negura
  
 Corate
  
 MarkyB16
  
 MaxD
  
 Musicday
  
 Nulliverse
  
 Jay567
  
 Shipsupt
  
 Takeanidea

 Voodoo Chile
  
 kryten123
  
 Musicdiddy
  
 Joeyjojo
  
 Swimsonny
  
 Big-Man
  
 Uprightman
  
 Damianryan
  
 Granty1988
  
 DrHouse
  
 SamHedges
  
 Kabeer
  
 Jesusguy
  
 Bolampau
  
 Gofre
  
 Biesas
  
 Apmusson
  
 CantScareme
  
 MrQ
  
 Davedog (tbc)
  
 Super Snorlax + 1
  
 Leonardo BVB
  
 Bandeira (tbc)
  
 Rocketron
  
 Threek
  
 Syntheticfish
  
 Krismusic
  
 Rightclick/Scissors
  
 Sceptre
  
 Type35
  
 E3SEL + 2
  
 Ste
  
 Edopix
  
 Nixon
  
 Benashraf
  
 Sykaruga
  
 Lenni
  
 RevC
  
 Piercer
  
 Turrican2
  
 Acapella
  
 Edoardo
  
 saint panda
  
 4lx
  
 Big Poppa G
  
 Artcheez + 1
  
 leleuk
  
 D.C
  
 Baconrind
  
 Mike76
  
 radgroza
  
 proTofik + 1
  
 WALL-E
  
 mp101
  
 proedros
  
 technowuk
  
 sleepaphobic
  
 Gravitech
  
 Mikerobbrook
  
 Musicdiddy
  
 Daymun
  
 esuhgb + 2
  
 mp101
  
 rocketron
  
 eskimo
  
 billyb52
  
 Godhinovsky
  
 23457
  
 Luxembourger
  
 lh2705 +1
  
 Azureaura + 7
  
 CandC + 1
  
 Lidster + 1
  
 Quietclassic
  
 headinclouds
  
 Holowlegs
  
 Dreaming of a better + 2
  
 infernojim
  
 jonojace
  
 Painterspal
  
 KT66
  
 nicklotr
  
 Craftyclown
  
 Hifinoos
  
 stefanhartman + 1
  
 spiderboris + 1
  
 Kallkhatri
  
 Monkfish
  
 digaddict
  
 progenitor
  
 Duncan
  
 chrb
  
 Batmilk
  
 MPHunter
  
 LFC_SL (TBC)
  
 Wildf1re107 +1
  
 macwai1
  
 tws1
  
 Jude
  
 Boggieeebob
  
 ongyi
  
 Corate
  
 Fortisflyer75 + 1
  
 NevilleM
  
 alvin sawdust
  
 Protofik + 1
  
  
  
 *Trade Attending:*
  
 *Sennheiser UK*
  
 *Custom Cable*
  
 *Oscar Audio*
  
 *Wilkins Pouches*
  
 *Custom Cans*
  
 *IFI Audio*
  
 *HiSound UK*
  
 *Toxic Cables*


----------



## ProTofik

Just noticed that my name appears twice on the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Edit: I sorted the list in alphabetical order and removed all doubles. Hope it will save you some work.
  The list is from post #722.
   


> 23457
> 
> 4lx
> 
> ...


----------



## Swimsonny

I will be bringing along a Burson Soloist and a LCD-2 rev 2 or TH900.

Also can guarantee my plus 2 will come


----------



## Spakka

Hey you left me off the list! I confirmed attendance ages ago.


----------



## uchihaitachi

Can I be put on the list and a +1 for another friend ?


----------



## GSARider

List updated again chaps and now at 159:
   


> 23457
> 
> 4lx
> 
> ...


----------



## GSARider

I'd ask if folk can bring along a 4 gang extension lead please chaps - there are around 20 plug points in the room - I will be visiting the new room a week on monday and will confirm this, however it would be good t have some spare.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> I'd ask if folk can bring along a 4 gang extension lead please chaps - there are around 20 plug points in the room - I will be visiting the new room a week on monday and will confirm this, however it would be good t have some spare.


 
  Do you think that is enough? Won't be so bad if they are doubles.


----------



## Swimsonny

I'll bring a gang point for all my stuff!


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Do you think that is enough? Won't be so bad if they are doubles.


 

 It will have to be enough, I can't do much about it - will confirm after I've been over to have a look.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> It will have to be enough, I can't do much about it - will confirm after I've been over to have a look.


 
  We are a resourceful lot and i am sure we can manage.


----------



## uchihaitachi

+1 for a friend please


----------



## Gofre

Just updated the classifieds chaps!
  Quote: 





gofre said:


> *London Meet Classifieds Board- Please PM users before the event to arrange transactions!*
> 
> To get your gear listed here please drop me a PM
> 
> ...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Although i regretfully cant come this time(i really hate wives and weddings at this moment!!! :mad: ) i maybe have a suggestion..all free of will ofcourse...i see some peope are bringing stuff over to sell on the meet..wouldnt it be thoughtfull and in the thought of the meet to give 2 gbp of every sale during the meet to the good cause mentioned above? As good causes need our help!


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Although i regretfully cant come this time(i really hate wives and weddings at this moment!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm quite happy with this. Good idea.


----------



## shipsupt

I'm going to sound like a bit of a Grinch here, so I'll preface this with saying that I want the donations to be plentiful so we can do right by a good cause... 
   
  If you really want it to be "free will", just leave the donation up to the individuals!
   
  Why restrict it to the guys selling stuff?  Why not ask everyone?  Why not ask for 5 pounds from everyone?  Because it will soon not be a donation...
   
  I'm always happy to donate, in fact check with the guys who ran the Bay Area meets for the last three years with me and see how much personal $$ I put forward to make those events happen...  *but I prefer to donate on my own free will, not at the suggestion of others, otherwise it's no longer a donation, it's a fee.*
   
  In my experience running meets we've always left it up to the individuals to decide what donation they want to make through the raffle or at the door.  While I am sure there were a few folks who gave nothing, I assume they have their reasons, maybe times are tight.  *But we found is that in general the Head-Fi group is really a very generous group!*
   
  It's certainly not my call, but if there is going to be a fee for selling at the meet I'll just let those guys who are interested in gear know that they'll have to consider purchasing without listening and pay for shipping and handle sales as usual through the classifieds.  
   
  Either way I'll be making a donation.
   
   
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Although i regretfully cant come this time(i really hate wives and weddings at this moment!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hifimanrookie

shipsupt said:


> I'm going to sound like a bit of a Grinch here, so I'll preface this with saying that I want the donations to be plentiful so we can do right by a good cause...
> 
> If you really want it to be "free will", just leave the donation up to the individuals!
> 
> ...



Funny that u mention that a certain entry fee would be more fair and give that to charity..as in the beginning i actually suggested as such as we did on our dutch/belgium meet last year...but then rsa said it was not needed because of the raffle..so i let it go...my apologies if i offended or wrongfully suggested something...

I wish i was there with u guys..am sure it will be a blast..but regretfully at that weekend am in portugal for a wedding..


----------



## shipsupt

Your intentions are all good!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Funny that u mention that a certain entry fee would be more fair and give that to charity..as in the beginning i actually suggested as such as we did on our dutch/belgium meet last year...but then rsa said it was not needed because of the raffle..so i let it go...my apologies if i offended or wrongfully suggested something...
> 
> I wish i was there with u guys..am sure it will be a blast..but regretfully at that weekend am in portugal for a wedding..


----------



## GSARider

No fees have been asked for, all that we have is the raffle and it would be great if folk buy a couple of tickets each, however there is no 'mandatory' buying. Do as you please or as your conscience allows...


----------



## FortisFlyer75

On the trade front:
   
  WTB: Music Fidelity V-Link 192 (if anyone has an equivalent or better alternative... all ears)


----------



## Takeanidea

Is anyone that interested in any of my IEM's? I have 3 over ear set ups I'm bringing which should be more than enough - 2 stax , one srx mk2 pro with an energiser and a £70 amp that runs on battery and a 2170 set up that has the stax headunit. That should run on 12v DC but the last time I tried to connect my battery pack to it I blew the fuse so that's mains. And a fidelity HPA 200SE with Sennheiser HD800's. No external dac's and no more than £5 spent on each cable. I'll bring my normal set up of ipod classic , mobile phone and portable cd player as the sources for these 3. It'll look a bit rustic but it'll give some of you a taste of something different


----------



## GSARider

Updated list and at 162. Anyone else wanting to come along, just add your name on the thread - we have capacity for another 90 or so.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


> 23457
> 
> 4lx
> 
> ...


----------



## Swimsonny

GSA, i dont want to go on but i do currently have +2 and may well have a plus 3. As you have not added it to the list i just want to make sure your aware as if you do get to capacity the last thing i want is you to have to turn my Dad and mate down!
   
  Thanks

 Sonny


----------



## GSARider

Sorry, it's difficult to keep track of so many +1's and +2's - have added 2 onto your name now.


----------



## uchihaitachi

Another plus one for.me so plus two. So sorry about this I have random friends contacting me!!


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





uchihaitachi said:


> Another plus one for.me so plus two. So sorry about this I have random friends contacting me!!


 

 Done...!


----------



## Swimsonny

I didnt wanna moan just wanted to make sure thats all. Thanks for doing this, much appreciated!


----------



## MrQ

@GSA
   
  Who on earth is running security on the door?


----------



## GSARider

mrq said:


> @GSA
> 
> Who on earth is running security on the door? h34r:




Nice of you to volunteer...!


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Nice of you to volunteer...!


 

 Doh!


----------



## Wildf1re07

Was going to buy some ie80s at the event... But couldn't wait and had to get 'em!  may have a gander at a toxic cable for them though.


----------



## Ryujen

I hope it isn't too late but count me in! I'm thinking of bringing my HD800 setup but with Sennheiser being there, it might be a little redundant. Looking forward to the meet!


----------



## Gofre

Update for today guys
   
*London Meet Classifieds Board- Please PM users before the event to arrange transactions!*
   
  To get your gear listed here please drop me a PM 
   
  ---
   
   
*For Sale:*
   
  krismusic- Graham Slee Voyager (£100), Russ Andrews Silver LOD (£50)
   
  Gofre- Philips Fidelio L1 (£125), V Moda M80 (£100)
   


Spoiler: mp101



 
*Portable Amps:*
 Go-Vibe6 x 2
 iBasso P2
 iBasso D1
 RSA SP-51

*Home Amp:*
 Little Dot MKV
   
*DAC/Amp:*
  Zero

*Other Headphone Amps:*
 Sennheiser Lucas (surround processor)
   
  ---
   
   
  Arcam rDAC Wireless with USB DOngle
  Cambridge Dac Magic 100 (only 2 months old)
   


   
  Shipsupt- Big selection of stuff, see this post
   
  Spakka- Audio Technica ATH-W1000X
   
  Dreaming of a Better ...- 
        Burson HA-160D (£500)
        Matrix Quattro DAC (£300)
        Audeze LCD-2 Rev.1 (with a 2m Q-Audio cable) - (£600, £550 without the cable)
        Hifiman RE-262 (£60)
        AKG K701 (£100)
   
  Tangster- Sennheiser IE80(with extra JVC Tips in Medium and Large and Sony Hybrids in Medium). £150?
   
  Sony XBA 3IP. £110
   
   
  Zenpunk-
  Balanced HD700 (£400)
  VSonic GR07 MKII (£50)
  and Audiolab MDAC (£400)
  Topping TP60 (£100)
   
   
   
*WTB:*
  
  Gofre- Sennheiser HD600
   
   
*Want to Trade:*

 Naimless- Sennheiser HD650>>Sennheiser HD600
  
   
   
  Those are the bits from the last couple of pages, we have a big motivational activity day at work today so I'll go through the thread later if this is something you guys would be interested in. And if you want something added to the list, please let me know [=


----------



## Takeanidea

ryujen said:


> I hope it isn't too late but count me in! I'm thinking of bringing my HD800 setup but with Sennheiser being there, it might be a little redundant. Looking forward to the meet!




I think your set up will be unique compared to mine gsa or sennheiser. I'd like to hwar how yours system sounds I've only heard my hd800 system before now. I've not been to a meet befoee bit I reckon that is the reason they were set up in the first place so please bring your hd800 system along
Trev


----------



## hisoundUK

Hi everyone, just a quick question, would being able to take payments via credit/debit card be something you'd like? We will be able to take cash and paypal however I am looking into being able to take card payments, wanted to get a few opinions before I pull the trigger on this one. 

To remind everyone, we will be bringing the nova series along with us for demo and will also be selling them at 20% off exclusively for one day only.


----------



## KT66

I do hope you are bringing new Nova firmware with you !


----------



## CantScareMe

It's great that Jude is coming - looking forward to meeting you for the first time!
   
  A note to Gofre and others - I'll be looking to get rid of my mad dog alpha's at the meet. A great headphone that unfortunately gets very little use. I'm just a lot more mobile now, and I've got less need of isolating headphones when I'm at home.


----------



## EddieE

Really looking forward to this, and great to hear Jude is making the effort (and long trip too) to join us, looking forward to seeing those I've met before again, and meeting the rest of you too. It's going to be a big one!


----------



## GSARider

ryujen said:


> I hope it isn't too late but count me in! I'm thinking of bringing my HD800 setup but with Sennheiser being there, it might be a little redundant. Looking forward to the meet!




No it's not too late as we have space for around a other 90 with the bigger hall.


----------



## FlexPen76

I'm seriously considering coming along to the meet - but again I'll be travelling from Belfast. Done the London meet in 2011 and was great so why not? Can't spend all day there, but I could bring my Sony XBA 40 - if they get here from Japan this week and a digizoid zo2 if anyone is interested in a listen?


----------



## GSARider

If you can let me know if you are coming and I'll put you on the list.


----------



## big-man

will there be replacement parts from senn coming by any chance? i need new pads for my HD25, but will just wait if i can get them at the meet =)


----------



## GSARider

You can ask Custom Cable to bring them along - just pm them and they should sort it out.


----------



## Swimsonny

Or ask custom cans if you want some awesome colour pads!


----------



## eskimo

Thanks for the updates GSArider!

Isit possible that everyone selling stuff could give a price?


----------



## Duncan

Agreed, so then people who may want to buy will know how much money to take with them


----------



## Spakka

Ok, cost for my w1000x on the day (cash) would be £300.


----------



## FlexPen76

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> If you can let me know if you are coming and I'll put you on the list.


 
  OK I've booked my flights, can you add me to the list please?
   
  Looking forward to it!
   
  Cheers!


----------



## GSARider

Will do...


----------



## ProTofik

Quote:



flexpen76 said:


> OK I've booked my flights, can you add me to the list please?
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Cheers!


 

   
  What is your flight number?
  We may happen to be on the same plane


----------



## dill3000

Hi Guys count me in - do you have to be a member of this site to attend? As my friend wants to come down also.


----------



## KElyas

hello, I know it's late but I want to say that unfortunately due to exams soon after the 29th, I can't come this time so please take me off the list. Hopefully next time it's near london it'll be at a different time.


----------



## GSARider

dill3000 said:


> Hi Guys count me in - do you have to be a member of this site to attend? As my friend wants to come down also.



That's fine, I will add you and your friend to the list.


----------



## GSARider

kelyas said:


> hello, I know it's late but I want to say that unfortunately due to exams soon after the 29th, I can't come this time so please take me off the list. Hopefully next time it's near london it'll be at a different time.




Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Just for clarification is it best to bring along a extension gangway plug socket (power strip)  to power/charge all my gear? 
   
  Virtually a week to go, looking forward to hearing everything and meeting everyone!


----------



## uchihaitachi

deleted


----------



## Duncan

Quote: 





fortisflyer75 said:


> Virtually a week to go, looking forward to hearing everything and meeting everyone!


 
  Indeed...
   
  Looking forward (with probably envious eyes!) to hearing those Heir 5's Paul is sending you 
   
  The 10 minute old E12 I just had delivered marries well with these XBA4s, and knowing you'll have an E12 too makes this a real head to head ;o)


----------



## FlexPen76

protofik said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not sure - it's the EasyJet Belfast Intl to Stansted at about 6:15.


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





fortisflyer75 said:


> Just for clarification is it best to bring along a extension gangway plug socket (power strip)  to power/charge all my gear?
> 
> Virtually a week to go, looking forward to hearing everything and meeting everyone!


 

 You have a pm Fortisflyer - regarding Heir Audio equipment.


----------



## Swimsonny

I have +3 now


----------



## uchihaitachi

I just wanted to clear up a storm my earlier post seems to have brought about.
   
  I have been pestering Frank of Heir Audio UK to demo the Tzar350 for quite some time as I was looking into purchasing a pair. Coincidentally, Frank's friend who owns a pair turned out to be attending the meet and a very convenient opportunity came up for me to demo the Tzar350 (after all, isn't this the whole point of holding a meet?). However, unfortunately, the aforementioned post seems to have been extremely misconstrued and blown out of proportion as I was told today that Heir Audio was being blamed for taking an underhanded approach to marketing their products. 
   
  I wanted to clarify that these are purely speculated misunderstandings and that no company in their right mind who would want to take an underhanded approach in marketing their lineup would go about this by posting in a public thread. I would like to apologise to any members who have been affected by this unfortunate turn of events particularly to Heir Audio whose reputation may have been tarnished by my earlier post.


----------



## GSARider

Nothing was blown out of proportion, simply that they cannot demo their goods at the show, the first post and various subsequent posts have made it very clear as to the participation of manufacturers and the fact that the sponsors are paying for the event- which is costing them and no one else.


----------



## uchihaitachi

But the guy owns a pair so how is that different from me trying out other people's gears? Accusing Heir Audio of deliberately undermining the sponsors is also a bit far fetched no? It was a friend to friend request to try out something. I don't understand how that's wrong. Please elaborate?


----------



## GSARider

Sorry, I'm not going to get into a protracted arguement about this, I'm done on this. If heir Audio or one of their reps want to talk to me they can do so - privately.


----------



## Duncan

Certainly the IEMs I am going to demo, I can guarantee belong to someone, and not a manufacturer...
   
  Let's not, with now less than a week to go, tarnish what is going to be a great event


----------



## GSARider

Yep agreed, there will be plenty fo equipment to play with, a lot of work has gone into this event so far and I'll be at the hotel early Monday morning to checkout tables / power points, etc and again will be there from Friday night to get ready.


----------



## uchihaitachi

Nor do the ones I want to demo belong to a manufacturer but just a member on head-fi. I just want to clarify once and for all.


----------



## CraftyClown

uchihaitachi said:


> Nor do the ones I want to demo belong to a manufacturer but just a member on head-fi. I just want to clarify once and for all.




You can have a listen to mine Uchihaitachi. Problem solved


----------



## DrHouse

going to have to pull out from this, exam preparations will take up too much time. hope it comes back to london at a better time of year


----------



## LFC_SL

As a tentative update it appears my weekly commitment will take place next Sunday again, freeing up my Saturday on 27 April 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Will obtain definitive confirmation as soon as possible. No table required for me. Am only looking to demo the Solo Db triple stack and if I bring anything along it will only be my IEM (if requested, people will have to supply their own Comply)


----------



## Duncan

LFC_SL...
   
  Do both the PFE232 and 4.Ai use TX200 complys? - These are both on my radar...
   
  Thanks...


----------



## dill3000

I have + 2 instead of plus 1 - if its possible - thanks


----------



## GSARider

dill3000 said:


> I have + 2 instead of plus 1 - if its possible - thanks




Not a problem.


----------



## SleepyOne

Will be able to attend after all! Will bring along a few items to sell while at it 
   
*For sale:*
  JVC HA-DX1000 (£420)
  Audio-gd DI-V3S(TCXO) + DI-PSU (£110)
  Wadia i170 iTransport (£110)


----------



## uchihaitachi

Duncan The 4ai uses tx500


----------



## NevilleM

Can anyone who is going Saturday help?
I have a Schiit Mjolnir already and Audeze LCD2 due Wednesday. 
The Mjolnir is balanced only and the LCD2 it transpires only comes with SE cable as standard. (LCD3 comes with both I think) 
I can order a balanced Audeze stock cable but it'll be replaced by a Toxic as quick as Frank can supply one. Seems a waste of CD and beer buying money. 
Does anyone have an unused 1x4 or 2x3 balanced Audeze cable lying around they could loan me? 
Neville
Sorted - thanks Frank!


----------



## LFC_SL

News and bad news. The news being am now able to confirm my attendance! The bad news being was thinking of killing two birds with one stone and visit the Pompeii exhibit at the British museum but that closes at 4pm so probably not...
   
  Now my question is who is bringing a Solo Db triple stack along ????
   
  Quote: 





duncan said:


> LFC_SL...
> 
> Do both the PFE232 and 4.Ai use TX200 complys? - These are both on my radar...
> 
> Thanks...


 
   
  Phonak *only* support T-130. With audeoworld shutting down the only sources are (a) hifiheadphones (b) eBay or (c) Comply USA - that I know of. Have been able to mash T100 onto them but it messes up the Comply core and it may or may not also risk damage to the IEM tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Heir - spoke to Comply a few months ago and at that time they had yet to get their hands on them. Unofficially, owners have found Comply T200, T400 and T500 to fit. See the Heir thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/584763/heir-audio-the-appreciation-thread/1770#post_8622690


----------



## Swimsonny

As i am going to have a ton of IEMs to demo i will bring a fair few foam tips along but it may still not be enough. I will contact Comply and see if they will help!


----------



## GSARider

Okay chaps, I visited the Hotel this morning and had a look / see. Firstly the hall we are in is directly in front as you come into the main hotel lobby. We have mainly round circular tables which will be dotted along the walls. The tables will have seven or so seats around them, so we can all share. Plug points, f you have a lot of equipment, please try and bring at least one gangway if you can. Sennheiser is arranging 10 in any case, but I'm not sure that it will be enough. 

Overall, there is plenty of space and plenty of tables / chairs, so it should be good...

Tea & Coffee plus biccies will be available from 10am, lunch will be from 12:30pm. Oh and the raffle draw will take place at 3:00pm.


----------



## heliuscc

Are all tickets gone for this or are there still some available?


----------



## GSARider

Still space for another80 if needs be, seeing as we booked a bigger hall.


----------



## heliuscc

Wow, I'll try and pop in if I can. Will only be able to confirm later in week though. Thanks


----------



## kryten123

I've done all my screaming, shouting, stamping of feet, cursing and gnashing of teeth, offline!
   
  All I will say now is that I now can't attend.
  Hope you all have a great day and maybe next year


----------



## eskimo

Wanted to get the train but it's proving to be double the cost of driving. So coming from Bristol/ Glos area along the M4 all the way there. If anyone wants to share the cost and are close to me or to an M4 junction, that would be cool.

Also considering selling my Momentums. But a swap for some other open or closed phones maybe iems would be nice. If i sell it'll be for 180/ 200 as they're 4 months old.


----------



## Musicdiddy

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> Now my question is who is bringing a Solo Db triple stack along ????


 
   
  I'll be bringing my Solo db > RX Mk3-b > iPod Classic. The amp is connected to the Solo with a balanced cable.


----------



## Duncan

Quote: 





eskimo said:


> Also considering selling my Momentums. But a swap for some other open or closed phones maybe iems would be nice. If i sell it'll be for 180/ 200 as they're 4 months old.


 
   
  I have a trade pending on these, however - can I check, would you be interested in trading the momentums for the amperiors?
   
  Thanks


----------



## EddieE

I've done a thread search, but apologies if I missed this - will the hotel have Wifi?


----------



## Swimsonny

I have HUGE NEWS guys.
   
  I have spoke with the folks at Comply and they are sending me over 100 pairs of each model so everyone can demo my IEMs as well as others people will be bringing along 
   
  Hygienic testing for everyone.


----------



## krismusic

swimsonny said:


> I have HUGE NEWS guys.
> 
> I have spoke with the folks at Comply and they are sending me over 100 pairs of each model so everyone can demo my IEMs as well as others people will be bringing along
> 
> Hygienic testing for everyone.



Wow! Good work. Ill leave my six pairs at home then.


----------



## Swimsonny

Yes it will be great! I will bring along all my IEMs, there is no reason not to right!


----------



## CantScareMe

wow, that's great news!


----------



## Gofre

A long overdue update!
   
  Update for today guys
   
*London Meet Classifieds Board- Please PM users before the event to arrange transactions!*
   
  To get your gear listed here please drop me a PM 
   
  ---
   
   
*For Sale:*
   
  krismusic- Graham Slee Voyager (£100), Russ Andrews Silver LOD (£50)
   
  Gofre- Philips Fidelio L1 (£125), V Moda M80 (£100)
   


Spoiler: mp101



 
*Portable Amps:*
 Go-Vibe6 x 2
 iBasso P2
 RSA SP-51

*Home Amp:*
 Little Dot MKV

*Other Headphone Amps:*
 Sennheiser Lucas (surround processor)
   
  ---
   
   
  Arcam rDAC Wireless with USB DOngle
  Cambridge Dac Magic 100 (only 2 months old)
   


   
  Shipsupt- Big selection of stuff, see this post
   
  Spakka- Audio Technica ATH-W1000X
   
  Dreaming of a Better ...- 
        Burson HA-160D (£500)
        Matrix Quattro DAC (£300)
        Audeze LCD-2 Rev.1 (with a 2m Q-Audio cable) - (£600, £550 without the cable)
        Hifiman RE-262 (£60)
        AKG K701 (£100)
   
  Tangster- Sennheiser IE80(with extra JVC Tips in Medium and Large and Sony Hybrids in Medium). £150?
   
  Sony XBA 3IP. £110
   
   
  Zenpunk-
  Balanced HD700 (£400)
  VSonic GR07 MKII (£50)
  and Audiolab MDAC (£400)
  Topping TP60 (£100)
   
  CantScareMe-
  Fiio e17 with L7 line out dock: £75
  Mad dog t50rp (with alpha and leather pads): £250ish
   
  jonojace-
  Sennheiser HD25-1 II (£80)
   
  Threeek-
  Ultrasone Pro 750 (£110)
   
  alvin sawdust-
   
  Stefan Audioart Endorphin LCD-2 cable I am selling.
  12ft long and terminated with a 6.35mm jack. Asking £200.
   
   
   
*WTB:*
  
  Gofre- Sennheiser HD600
   
   
*Want to Trade:*

 Naimless- Sennheiser HD650>>Sennheiser HD600
  
   
   
  Those are the bits from the last couple of pages, we have a big motivational activity day at work today so I'll go through the thread later if this is something you guys would be interested in. And if you want something added to the list, please let me know [=


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote: 





musicdiddy said:


> I'll be bringing my Solo db > RX Mk3-b > iPod Classic. The amp is connected to the Solo with a balanced cable.


   
  Swuh-eet!
   
  P.S. If you want me to turn up with anything in my sig then please ask as otherwise it will stay at home.
   
  Although am assuming can leave the HD600 behind as who has not heard it, right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also have a Dacmagic (1st gen) that is sat on my desk
  Quote: 





eddiee said:


> I've done a thread search, but apologies if I missed this - will the hotel have Wifi?


 
   
  Google reviews say they have expensive wi-fi rates....


----------



## Kabeer

Sorry may as well take my name off the list please. Would have been nice to make it, but just have too much to juggle this weekend. Enjoy the day guys.


----------



## GSARider

Okay Kabeer - no problem.
   
  Everyone else - see you on Saturday, I'm all set...!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Again, a quick reminder, we'll be having the raffle at 3pm - Lots and lots of prizes inc. a pair of HD800's with tickets at £10 each with 100% of the cash going to charity.
   
  Meet opens at 10am and closes at 4pm. Lunch will be available at 12.30pm and there will be teas / coffees all day.


----------



## EddieE

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> Google reviews say they have expensive wi-fi rates....


 
   
  Ack, shame. An iPad and CCK + Spotify premium would have been a lightweight way to get my own music there.
   
  Will look forward to seeing all Saturday morning/afternoon.


----------



## Somnambulist

Indeed, only 3 sleeps!
   
  I'll be getting to Russell Square about 9:30am and grabbing an over-priced coffee from somewhere nearby before the fun begins.
   
  Also, whoever it was that was going to hook up their laptop and whatever amp to my M51, do get in touch so we know who to look out for. I'll be bringing my VD XLRs (for balanced out to an amp), and I've got some generic USB and HDMI cables laying about, but for 'nicer' cables plus coax or S/PDIF (or AES)  please bring something along since I don't have those. Any other people looking to try it out in their rig let me know too, since I'm happy for it to get moved around as I'm not bringing a complete set-up of my own, but would prefer not to end up having to hunt round the room for it.


----------



## JohnMiss

Hi - joining party impressively late.  Is it possible to get a ticket or get on the list at this late date?


----------



## BoyChewingGum

^ me too!
   
  I'm working around the corner on Sat but would love to come meet other HF'ers.


----------



## NevilleM

EddieE
I'll bring along my mifi so you can have a few 100Mb - assuming there's a free USB to charge it and 3 reception.


----------



## EddieE

Quote: 





nevillem said:


> EddieE
> I'll bring along my mifi so you can have a few 100Mb - assuming there's a free USB to charge it and 3 reception.


 
   
  Thanks NevilleM, but does it have much a range? I'm not taking a rig of my own, just thought if there was no familiar music on a rig I wanted to audition I could plug the iPad into the DAC with the owners permission. It's not a big deal, I'm sure I can find at least something I know in everyone's collection.
   
  I'm more there to listen to new things rather than display my own as I sold my Stax rig a few months back and haven't replaced it yet. Will bring along the Yamahalux HP-1 mod as a unique curiosity and the DT1350 that are always around my neck though.


----------



## NevilleM

GSARider: Will we have badges - or should we have our Ids tattooed in a prominent place?


----------



## Sleepaphobic

Hey guys if I bring some stuff do I have to come early? I can safely say there's no way I'll be able to make it for 10.


----------



## GSARider

No badges chaps, feels a bit too Primary School....

No you don't need to come early, hopefully you'll get some space on one of the tables.


----------



## GSARider

johnmiss said:


> Hi - joining party impressively late.  Is it possible to get a ticket or get on the list at this late date?




Yes, not a problem.


----------



## GSARider

boychewinggum said:


> ^ me too!
> 
> I'm working around the corner on Sat but would love to come meet other HF'ers.




Yes not a problem.


----------



## GSARider

Okay chaps, one other thing...I've been talking to Axell Grell, Chief Sound Engineer at Sennheiser and have asked him to do head up a couple of workshops addressing the science of headphones / amp/dacs.

This will all be informal with Axell at one of the larger tables and seating of folk to listen/ ask any questions they might have. Axell is THE person when it comes to tech questions and will also be able to share info on the design / sound of the Sennheiser range of cans as well as the new amps. 

Personally I'm really interested to hear what he has to say and I have a couple of questions regarding my HD800's.... First workshop will be at 11:00am and second at 2:00pm. Both will be approximately 20 mins long.


----------



## Duncan

Sounds (pah, bad pun) good GSA...
   
  Will definitely sit in on one of the sessions


----------



## Speedy Pedro

Hi!
   
  Yet another person with last minute interest in coming. Have a HD-800 which I currently use with a Graham Slee Solo and am hoping to be inspired by new sounds.
   
  Would be grateful if I could join!
   
   
   
  Pedro


----------



## GSARider

speedy pedro said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yet another person with last minute interest in coming. Have a HD-800 which I currently use with a Graham Slee Solo and am hoping to be inspired by new sounds.
> 
> ...




Yes, not a problem.


----------



## JohnMiss

Can someone please confirm specific address/location of meet this Saturday?  Thanks.


----------



## VinylCrackle

I’d like to be added to the list please!
   
  I’m new, so I hope I won’t feel too lost!
 Will be the first time I’ve gone to anything like this.


----------



## VinylCrackle

Btw, sorry I'm so late. Only recently saw this was taking place. Hope that's ok?


----------



## GSARider

Details of the hotel are in the first post on the thread.
   
  Vinylcrackle - yep - not a problem.


----------



## Alan Sircom

Is there press accreditation? If not, I don't mind paying my way...


----------



## GSARider

There is no charge.


----------



## ksk75

Please count me in, will be my first event. I'm curious...


----------



## Gofre

Another day, another update.
   
*London Meet Classifieds Board- Please PM users before the event to arrange transactions!*
   
  To get your gear listed here please drop me a PM 
   
  ---
   
   
*For Sale:*
   
  krismusic- Graham Slee Voyager (£100), Russ Andrews Silver LOD (£50)
   
  Gofre- Philips Fidelio L1 (£125), V Moda M80 (£100)
   


Spoiler: mp101



 
*Portable Amps:*
 Go-Vibe6 x 2
 iBasso P2
 RSA SP-51

*Home Amp:*
 Little Dot MKV

*Other Headphone Amps:*
 Sennheiser Lucas (surround processor)
   
  ---
   
   
  Arcam rDAC Wireless with USB DOngle
  Cambridge Dac Magic 100 (only 2 months old)
   


   
  Shipsupt- Big selection of stuff, see this post
   
  Spakka- Audio Technica ATH-W1000X
   
  Dreaming of a Better ...- 
        Burson HA-160D (£500)
        Matrix Quattro DAC (£300)
        Audeze LCD-2 Rev.1 (with a 2m Q-Audio cable) - (£600, £550 without the cable)
        Hifiman RE-262 (£60)
        AKG K701 (£100)
   
  Tangster- Sennheiser IE80(with extra JVC Tips in Medium and Large and Sony Hybrids in Medium). £150?
   
  Sony XBA 3IP. £110
   
   
  Zenpunk-
  Balanced HD700 (£400)
  VSonic GR07 MKII (£50)
  and Audiolab MDAC (£400)
  Topping TP60 (£100)
   
  CantScareMe-
  Fiio e17 with L7 line out dock: £75
  Mad dog t50rp (with alpha and leather pads): £250ish
   
  jonojace-
  Sennheiser HD25-1 II (£80)
   
  Threeek-
  Ultrasone Pro 750 (£110)
   
  alvin sawdust-
  Stefan Audioart Endorphin LCD-2 cable I am selling.
  12ft long and terminated with a 6.35mm jack. Asking £200.
   
  Negura-
  Burson Conductor - bought in February, £1100
   
  VinylCrackle-  A new pair of the new Heir Audio 5.0 (£390), a lightly used pair of Westone 4 (like new for £240), and a carefully owned pair of Earsonics SM3 v1 (£190)
   
  ksk75- RSA Predator (£250)
   
  lh2705- FAD Heaven S (£200)
   
*WTB:*
  
  Gofre- Sennheiser HD600
   
   
*Want to Trade:*

 Naimless- Sennheiser HD650>>Sennheiser HD600
  
  Eskimo- Sennheiser Momentums>>IEMs
   
  Those are the bits from the last couple of pages, we have a big motivational activity day at work today so I'll go through the thread later if this is something you guys would be interested in. And if you want something added to the list, please let me know [=


----------



## GoodGreen

Hi, another newbie here, love to come but won't need feeding or anything


----------



## GSARider

Great chaps - just keep adding on if you'd like to attend.


----------



## ksk75

Thanks for the reply, my girlfriend coming as well. She wants to know what I spend my money on


----------



## Speedy Pedro

Thanks!
   
  Will be bringing my Graham Slee Solo Ultra Linear to do a shoot out vs Sennheiser amp for the HD 800.
   
  Solid state vs solid state with Graham Slee at a much lower price point. 
   
   
  Pedro


----------



## PeteWilk

I'd like to come along and demo a new range of hard-leather earbud cases. Happy to donate to the raffle.
   
  Am I too late?
   
  Thanks, Pete


----------



## PeteWilk

No worries, I've just seen I'm already down on the trade list as Wilkins Pouches.
   
  Sorted, cheers!


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have managed to take out some time, to make a good selection of cables for everyone to try, i will drop them off to GSARider when i arrive, so please see him, should you wish to try any.
   
  HD800, Silver Widow, Silver Poison, Black Widow 22 and Scorpion 18AWG.
  HD6XX, Silver Poison, Viper and Scorpion.
  Audez'e, Virus, Silver Widow, Silver Poison and Black Widow 22.
  HE, Silver Poison, Black Widow 22 and Viper/Scorpion hybrid.
   
  CIEM, Virus, Silver Widow, Silver Poison, Viper and Scorpion.
   
  I will see whatever else i have lying around and bring them over also. I have been extremely busy with orders lately, so not been able to make as many as i would have liked for the meet. All cables will be new, not burned in, other then the new Virus.
   
  Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## krismusic

ksk75 said:


> Thanks for the reply, my girlfriend coming as well. She wants to know what I spend my money on



Yikes! That's dangerous! My Missus is amazed at the SQ I get from a £2.99 pair of headphones and a £5.00 amp!


----------



## hifimanrookie

krismusic said:


> Yikes! That's dangerous! My Missus is amazed at the SQ I get from a £2.99 pair of headphones and a £5.00 amp!



I know what u mean..my missus loves the sound of my rig thinking i only spend 200euro max on my rig..oopsie..


----------



## GSARider

Getting very close now... I'm in Wolverhampton tomorrow morning and back in the afternoon, then home, pack and across to the Hotel. Have some setting up to do tomorrow evening.


----------



## krismusic

gsarider said:


> Getting very close now... I'm in Wolverhampton tomorrow morning and back in the afternoon, then home, pack and across to the Hotel. Have some setting up to do tomorrow evening.



It's all go! I really hope. And I'm sure everybody else does, that YOU enjoy the event.


----------



## GSARider

Thanks, I'm sure I will...however I won't be relaxing until 4pm Saturday...


----------



## hisoundUK

Hi everyone - not related to audio but;

I have a huge ammount of iphone 5 screen protectors collecting dust in my house so they are free for anyone who wants them. I will be bringing them along so come and visit the Hisounduk table and take some for yourself or anyone you know


----------



## Jimlad

Total newbie to meets here so I'm really curious what it's going to be like. How do these meets work - do you just wander around listening to various gear, or set up at a table and listen to stuff as small groups, or what? Also is it mandatory to bring lots of stuff or can you just roll up with some IEMs and check out what other people have brought?


----------



## ProTofik

I see that you're talking something about the tables for everyone. I will bring my ODAC, O2 and HD600 just to compare it to other gears. I don't think that there is anyone in here that didn't hear HD600 before. I guess there is no need for a table for me nor my friend.
   
  One other question. Is it OK if I will bring a camera with me? I would like to take some photos of the meeting (and myself in HE90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Acapella11

If anyone would drive through north London, via the A10, could I have a lift? Would make it easier to bring some gear =), Cheers


----------



## Entreri

Heading there with my girlfriend, really excited about attending my first meet! Hope that's ok, won't need any food! 
Hoping to buy a pair of hd650 and maybe a portable amp!


----------



## VinylCrackle

I’ll also have 3 iem’s that will be for sale. A new pair of the new Heir Audio 5.0 (£390), a lightly used pair of Westone 4 (like new for £240), and a carefully owned pair of Earsonics SM3 v1 (£190).


----------



## VinylCrackle

Oh, and I’ll also bring along some Comply T-400 and T-500 tips, in case there are people wondering what the difference between them is and want to see them up close.


----------



## GSARider

jimlad said:


> Total newbie to meets here so I'm really curious what it's going to be like. How do these meets work - do you just wander around listening to various gear, or set up at a table and listen to stuff as small groups, or what? Also is it mandatory to bring lots of stuff or can you just roll up with some IEMs and check out what other people have brought?




Do as you please really,


----------



## Swimsonny

vinyl crackle, I will have 400 comply so people can demo IEMs.

I would really like to demo the SM3 for a bit!


----------



## Jimlad

Please add me to the list, and I'll probably be bringing a friend as well!


----------



## krismusic

GSARider. Do you need any help setting up?


----------



## Ra97oR

Just wondering, what time does it start?
   
  EDIT: Just wondering, since when I cannot read...
   
  Got 2 friends of mine coming along, my STAX will not be there sadly.


----------



## esuhgb

I've never heard the hd600 or any open can sadly. So looking forward to checking them out. 

And sorry to be a pain but i am just coming with my brother as his mate couldn't make it. So a +1.


----------



## ProTofik

I still would like to know if it's ok to bring a camera with me. I would like to know it as I need to know what to pack tonight.


----------



## KT66

Everyone should put this on their facebook and linked in
   
  Confirmed coming - bringing
  HM-801
  Nova N3
  Studio -V
   
  Graham Slee Voyager
   
  DT1350, D2000 and T-50p,
  will bring I7 Win7 laptop too
   
*and USB cables, don't forget cables and power supplies !!*


----------



## Somnambulist

Nice, look forward to trying the CIEM ones out with my MG6 Pros.
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have managed to take out some time, to make a good selection of cables for everyone to try, i will drop them off to GSARider when i arrive, so please see him, should you wish to try any.
> 
> HD800, Silver Widow, Silver Poison, Black Widow 22 and Scorpion 18AWG.
> HD6XX, Silver Poison, Viper and Scorpion.
> ...


----------



## Somnambulist

Update, my +1 can no longer attend.
   
  Btw, are there any specifics on the catering in terms of what's available? Just curious tis all.


----------



## negura

I've been looking through the last few pages to find the latest list of gear people are bringing for auditioning.
   
  I would like to add the following to the list if that's ok (if/once I find the list, I will update this post accordingly):
   
  Audeze LCD 2.2s
  Toxic Cables - Silver Widow
  HD800s with Anax mod (not decided yet)
   
  Burson Conductor (DAC, preamp, amp)
  Chord USB SilverPlus Cable
  Merlin Tarantula Power cable
  off a Dell XPS13 laptop
   
  I've decided the Burson Conductor will be for sale (£1100), as I am waiting on upgraded gear in the next couple of weeks and would rather have it go to a head-fier. The wife gave me an ultimatum that I can't keep them all to be allowed to get the new gear.


----------



## Swimsonny

Yay! A conductor and 2.2 at the meet


----------



## Gofre

Right chaps, final update before the big day! Be sure to get in touch with any user you want to buy/sell/trade with so that you can ensure the necessary gear gets brought along.
   
   
*London Meet Classifieds Board- Please PM users before the event to arrange transactions!*
   
  To get your gear listed here please drop me a PM 
   
  ---
   
   
*For Sale:*
   
  Gofre- Philips Fidelio L1 (£125), V Moda M80 (£100)
   
  krismusic- Graham Slee Voyager (£100), Russ Andrews Silver LOD (£50)
   
   


Spoiler: mp101



 
*Portable Amps:*
 Go-Vibe6 x 2
 iBasso P2
 RSA SP-51

*Home Amp:*
 Little Dot MKV

*Other Headphone Amps:*
 Sennheiser Lucas (surround processor)
   
  ---
   
   
  Arcam rDAC Wireless with USB DOngle
  Cambridge Dac Magic 100 (only 2 months old)
   


   
  Shipsupt- Big selection of stuff, see this post
   
  Spakka- Audio Technica ATH-W1000X
   
  Dreaming of a Better ...- 
        Burson HA-160D (£500)
        Matrix Quattro DAC (£300)
        Audeze LCD-2 Rev.1 (with a 2m Q-Audio cable) - (£600, £550 without the cable)
        Hifiman RE-262 (£60)
        AKG K701 (£100)
   
  Tangster- Sennheiser IE80(with extra JVC Tips in Medium and Large and Sony Hybrids in Medium). £150?
   
  Sony XBA 3IP. £110
   
   
  Zenpunk-
  Balanced HD700 (£400)
  VSonic GR07 MKII (£50)
  and Audiolab MDAC (£400)
  Topping TP60 (£100)
   
  CantScareMe-
  Fiio e17 with L7 line out dock: £75
  Mad dog t50rp (with alpha and leather pads): £250ish
   
  jonojace-
  Sennheiser HD25-1 II (£80)
   
  Threeek-
  Ultrasone Pro 750 (£110)
   
  alvin sawdust-
  Stefan Audioart Endorphin LCD-2 cable I am selling.
  12ft long and terminated with a 6.35mm jack. Asking £200.
   
  Negura-
  Burson Conductor - bought in February, £1100
   
  VinylCrackle-  A new pair of the new Heir Audio 5.0 (£390), a lightly used pair of Westone 4 (like new for £240), and a carefully owned pair of Earsonics SM3 v1 (£190)
   
  ksk75- RSA Predator (£250)
   
  lh2705- FAD Heaven S (£200)
   
*WTB:*
  
  Gofre- Sennheiser HD600
   
   
*Want to Trade:*

 Naimless- Sennheiser HD650>>Sennheiser HD600
  
  Eskimo- Sennheiser Momentums>>IEMs


----------



## ksk75

Sorry if it's not the right post.
I looking amp/dac for hd650 if someone have something tomorrow I would be happy to hear about.
(I don't know exactly what would be good)
Thank you.
Have a nice quick evening for everyone


----------



## Swimsonny

Just packed two suitcases and still have more stuff to go hehehe! I have a lot of stuff, pretty much my whole profile 
  Quote: 





ksk75 said:


> Sorry if it's not the right post.
> I looking amp/dac for hd650 if someone have something tomorrow I would be happy to hear about.
> (I don't know exactly what would be good)
> Thank you.
> Have a nice quick evening for everyone


 
  I have all sorts of things that could well be suitable. have a stop by my table!


----------



## eskimo

duncan said:


> I have a trade pending on these, however - can I check, would you be interested in trading the momentums for the amperiors?
> 
> Thanks


 
   
  Sorry for delay, not really interested in her sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  [edit]
   
  Can't wait for this! Gonna be fun


----------



## jonojace

Quote: 





ksk75 said:


> Sorry if it's not the right post.
> I looking amp/dac for hd650 if someone have something tomorrow I would be happy to hear about.
> (I don't know exactly what would be good)
> Thank you.
> Have a nice quick evening for everyone


 
  I have a magni/modi stack, if you're looking for a budget option come try it out!


----------



## Wildf1re07

I am in London! Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Sleepaphobic

So how is everyone bringing their stuff? Would it be daft if I stuffed a suitcase?


----------



## alvin sawdust

I'm bringing mine in a sponge lined wheelbarrow.


----------



## GSARider

At the hotel now chaps...Hall is set up...


----------



## shipsupt

Not at all.  I've seen a lot of guys bring their gear in a rolling suit case.  
   
  I'm using flippy bins and a dolly.
   
  Quote: 





sleepaphobic said:


> So how is everyone bringing their stuff? Would it be daft if I stuffed a suitcase?


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote: 





sleepaphobic said:


> So how is everyone bringing their stuff? Would it be daft if I stuffed a suitcase?


 

 My suitcase is being packed as I write this - I can't think of many better things to pad gear with than clothes, it worked for when I went to a meet a couple of years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm here to ask a favour of anyone who's not packed yet - if you have any big round earpads you weren't planning on bringing that detach easily please can you bring them, attached to cans or not.  I'm looking for some that fit my old K340s and having tried Beyer 770 pads a while ago and 990 ones this week and finding them to be the same size of too small I don't want to be buying anymore that wont fit!  Anyone want some mint 990 velours?!
   
  The hall is looking good GSA, I'll be in bed soon (my train leaves at 5:30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## negura

Quote: 





sleepaphobic said:


> So how is everyone bringing their stuff? Would it be daft if I stuffed a suitcase?


 
   
  I have been pondering over the same. I will be bringing everything in a suitcase. Thankfully found some bubble wrap too...


----------



## Swimsonny

I have two bubble wrapped wheelie suitcases heheh! Oh and a cardboard box full of Comply Foam tips.
   
  The hall looks great, thanks for your time spent today!
   
  I am going to have a lot of fun getting all my stuff on one table  
   
  See you tomorrow guys!


----------



## VinylCrackle

Swimsonny: Ah, great! I found the Comply post you wrote. So are you being given the whole range?

 Sure, no probs in the SM3 demo. They're quite a unique (in a good way I think) iem regarding their sound.


----------



## Swimsonny

I have 50 medium and 50 large in each and every size! so 400 pairs all individually wrapped. Stop by mine and grab a few pairs for people to use and feel free to check out some of the IEMs i have, the 1plus2 are something everyone really must try!
   
  They are an earphone that have always eluded me, you can see how many i have tried so far s it will be nice to have a lil demo!


----------



## VinylCrackle

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I have 50 medium and 50 large in each and every size! so 400 pairs all individually wrapped. Stop by mine and grab a few pairs for people to use and feel free to check out some of the IEMs i have, the 1plus2 are something everyone really must try!
> 
> They are an earphone that have always eluded me, you can see how many i have tried so far s it will be nice to have a lil demo!


 
   
  That's great. I'll come and find your table then.
 This may sound like a silly question, but as I've never been to one of these before - how will we all know who we are when there? Will we have name tags with our profile names?

 RE: 1plus2
 I've read a lot of good things about them, so they are high on my list to want to demo actually.


----------



## eskimo

[quote name="suicidal_orange" url





suicidal_orange said:


> Anyone want some mint 990 velours?!




Out of curiosity, how much?


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





vinylcrackle said:


> That's great. I'll come and find your table then.
> This may sound like a silly question, but as I've never been to one of these before - how will we all know who we are when there? Will we have name tags with our profile names?
> 
> RE: 1plus2
> I've read a lot of good things about them, so they are high on my list to want to demo actually.


 
  My mates whose coming with me is getting all worried about the same thing with it being his first one!
   
   
  The last one i went to we all had name tags and i hope we will here as that will make it easier. If not i am a young un with short hair and have another young un with curly blonde hair with me 
   
  You will see just why youve been hearing these things tomorrow  they are jaw droppingly good and upscale well, take them for a spin on my Rein Audio X3 DAC and V200


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote: 





eskimo said:


> Out of curiosity, how much?


 

 I paid £25 (inc P&P) from here, but I'll take £20 as they have been opened.  Better than having two useless paperweights and foam frisbees


----------



## shipsupt

Just noticed the google satellite photo captured a pretty cool image over the hotel we'll be at tomorrow:


----------



## Sleepaphobic

OK a suitcase it is then. Probably gonna have to use clothes to pad my DAC though.


----------



## Kenion

Quote: 





negura said:


> Thankfully found some bubble wrap too...


 
   
  Hmm... you gotta love bubble wrap if you know what I mean... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Wish I could come and join you guys but unfortunately I'm to far away


----------



## Duncan

Not a silly question, I won't know who anyone is, and - I've been on this site longer than anyone with the exception of Jude!!
  Quote: 





vinylcrackle said:


> That's great. I'll come and find your table then.
> This may sound like a silly question, but as I've never been to one of these before - how will we all know who we are when there? Will we have name tags with our profile names?


 
   
  ...By the looks of it, i'll be the only person NOT bringing a case, as my gear fits in my pocket ;o)


----------



## LFC_SL

Yay, finally get to demo the SM3!


----------



## Ra97oR

No source or cable for my home setup sadly. DT150 need recabling. Only my portable setup, TF10 and MDR-1R will be there.


----------



## eskimo

Quote: 





suicidal_orange said:


> I paid £25 (inc P&P) from here, but I'll take £20 as they have been opened.  Better than having two useless paperweights and foam frisbees


 
   
  Ok thanks!
   
   
  Got a long extension lead + a new surge protected 8 way socket. Dunno if we need it, but thought i best to pack it. 
   
  I've upgraded to a sports bag instead of a rucksack once i realised i actually have stuff that needs some protection.


----------



## Tangster

I'm going to bring my left over dynamat from damping my Denons and CAL if anyone wants it for modding. only about 4/5s of a 25 x 25 cm sheet left though.


----------



## GSARider

See you all in the morning ladies & gents. I have my cams with me too and will be doing. Bit of time lapse stuff and filming too.


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote: 





eskimo said:


> Ok thanks!


 
  I'm the guy with a ginger goatee but not really ginger hair, other than that I'm pretty nondescript.  I'll be wearing a black Apocalyptica t-shirt if that helps find me...
   
  Finally done packing, time for bed - see you all in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*Edit:* Following VinylCrackle's example I shall wear some silvery cord trousers - shouldn't be many of them about!


----------



## VinylCrackle

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> Yay, finally get to demo the SM3!


 
   
  You're welcome to try! I’ll be wearing loud red jeans. Apparently no name tags this time, so I figured "guy with the red jeans" would be easy to point out


----------



## jude

I'm in town now, and can't wait for the meet! See you all in the morning.


----------



## uchihaitachi

When is the latest you can buy the raffle tickets? And am I correct thinking the announcements are at 3pm?


----------



## GSARider

Raffle takes place at 3pm so yes tickets need to be bought before then.


----------



## NevilleM

I'll aim to get to Pret Euston for breakfast about 9-20am and walking along to the hotel about 9-40.
  It's not far to walk and easier than the tube via Kings Cross. Unless it's raining!
   
  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





nevillem said:


> Unless it's raining!


 
   
  What would be the odds of that!
   
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743?day=1


----------



## D.C.

It's going to be a nice day guys and girls. I managed to persuade my friend to come along. Can't wait


----------



## Ra97oR

Look forward to the rare Technics RP-FDA100.
   
  lol.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Can I add 3 more to my +1.i have some friends who would love to see the event for an hour or so.ill chaperone them


----------



## CantScareMe

Looking forward to tomorrow.... no today morning!
   
  Getting lost in my gear at the moment. Fun stuff.


----------



## ksk75

Good morning  
Not alone...


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote: 





jude said:


> I'm in town now, and can't wait for the meet! See you all in the morning.


 
   
  Quote: 





negura said:


> What would be the odds of that!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743?day=1


 
  Rain - Welcome to England Jude!!
   
  Bookies stopped taking odds on that one now Negura.; )


----------



## Takeanidea

A lot of people up bright and early. Good to see. Looking forward to meeting you all. I am 20 miles into my 4 hour coach journey. I wished I could be there for the build up but will be there for 10. See you all soon,
Trev


----------



## Julian H

0 sleeps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Looking forward to meeting all you guys later!
   
  Have a good journey and look after your bags...
   
  Julian


----------



## Tangster

I'll be on a train in about one hour, hopefully to make it to Euston for 9.45. Next Head-fi meet needs to be further "oop North" in my humble opinion. 
   
  I've repurposed the name badge I got for showing people around university for this.


----------



## apmusson

I am at Birmingham International station about to catch the Euston train. Am meeting Ste when he joins at Coventry. 

Looking forward to seeing you all in a couple of hours. 

Ade

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Batmilk

I'm sorry I really need a rest after a long week but hope to attend future events. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Ra97oR

Arrrrgh, I woke up early! Every single Head-Fi meet does the same thing. D:


----------



## Gofre

I'm just about to get up and get ready, although I've fallen foul of a couple of calamities! My bag has been locked in my office so I can't transport the vast bulk of my gear, and something has caused the left channel on my portable rig to begin repeatedly cutting out D=

If anyone here uses an LOD with caps with their iMod and you come across this post, please PM me if I can quickly borrow yours and determine which of my components is at fault


----------



## Duncan

Just left my train station, probably will miss the very start, but shouldn't be too late


----------



## fihidelity

I really didn't want to miss this but I can't drive yet and my travel plans have just fallen through so unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make it today. I hope all goes well and well done to GSA for making this happen, have a great time and I look forward to seeing some impressions.
   
  I just hope the next one will be in Cardiff or somewhere else a bit nearer to home.
   
   
  P.S. If it turns out Sennheiser don't want to keep the Orpheus you know where to send it!


----------



## Gofre

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> P.S. If it turns out Sennheiser don't want to keep the Orpheus you know where to send it!


 
  Don't make me ban you elsewhere on the internet!


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

i'm really sorry but i can't come to the meet


----------



## esuhgb

Wont be able to make it today i'm afraid. . Hope you all having fun.


----------



## jude

London 2013 Head-Fi Meet Impressions *CLICK HERE*.


----------

